# Generation Legacy (Issue #2)



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

*Mudaba Adin, Gifted Elite Institute*

_0930 hours, local time, June 22nd, 2014, the main auditorium of the Institute…_

The infamous uniform of the Gifted Elite Institute, well infamous in some circles, it was simple and functional.  The standard male ensemble consisted of loose-fitting gray slacks, and a white buttoned up shirt that had the crest of the Institute on the left breast.  There was an optional long coat for cold weather, though with the current heat, that didn’t seem likely.  Females wore a pleated gray and white skirt, with a white blouse, also buttoned up, with white socks, the typical schoolgirl outfit.  This was the uniform during formal instruction, the uniform for physical education and power training was a gray suit of sweats with gray shorts, and a white shirt, simple but effective.  The uniforms were issued earlier in the morning, and instructions were given for when they should be worn.  After formal instruction hours, students were allowed to wear whatever they liked, within reason and considering the normal bounds of modesty, though the hot weather of Mudaba Adin, gave some leeway for what modesty was.

Doctor Hudabo smiled looking over the student body of the school, numbering nearly forty students, from all across the globe, some new and some returning from the previous year.  Kim Jun Min spoke to the students, “Well I just want to take this time to welcome you all to another year of instruction here at the Institute, we have high hopes for this year, and hope to help each and everyone of you become not just trained elites, but also well-manner and well-rounded people.  This facility is state of the art, and the education here is top-notch and very hands on, now we are aware that each student is at different level of training for their abilities, their general education, and well what plans they have for the future.”

She paused before continuing, Jun Min wore a conservative blouse with a black skirt, nicely cut and stylish, but also very professional, she paced speaking, “We have divided the student body into smaller classes, each class will have a Headmaster, and that Headmaster will be in charge of the class, and will be responsible for accountability, your living areas, and any problems that may arise here.  This year, we have decided to divide the school into 5 classes, to better facilitate learning.  Please listen carefully…” she begins listing out the 5 classes.  

“Class 4 will consist of the following students; William Bowen, John Stenson, James Miller, Mark McNamara, Olivia Cromwell, Ryan Prolaski, Cassandra Prophet, and Kiyana Vladimov.  The headmaster will be myself, so I hope you are all on your best behavior,” she adds playfully.

Timmy ends up in Class 3, along with Shao-Lin, while Jimmy Li and Sarah are placed in Class 5.  Once the class rosters are announced, the students are given their homeroom numbers, which for Class 4 is room number 004 in the main building, a rather large room with comfortable seats with a view overlooking the preserve.  The room was circular in nature, and had several desks with computer terminals, all connected to the central network, the students had their pick of desks, and once they claimed a seat it would be theirs for the duration of the year. 

Jun Min entered the room with a smile, the door closing behind her, “Well once again, good morning, I know most of you know me, but my name is Kim Jun Min, I am an instructor, but I am also an elite like you.  My powers, if any of you are curious, consist of simply overloading the mind; I can emit a pulse of energy with mind, and easily overwhelm a group of people with my mental abilities.  I can fly, via the manipulation of this energy, and create a field of energy about my person, that can negate most forms of small arms fire.”

She smiled walking between the rows, “Now you may be wondering why I am telling you this, it is simple, really.  Each of you has different capabilities, different powers, some of you feel like freaks, or perhaps you have become cocky.  Well, there are two things you should know, one, you are not a freak, you are a human being just like me, and just like any baseline, but in many ways you are something more, and I don’t mean that in the superior sense.  I mean that you have gifts that will overtime grow, and continue to distinguish you from baselines.  These powers make you an elite, but it is how you use these powers, that will determine the type of human being you will be.”

“I hope that I can help you all become responsible young adults, and elites, for some it will be difficult, for others not so much, but as the events of last week can show, the life ahead of you all, may not be easy, but do not think of it as a curse.  You have a gift,” she smiled in her coy way, “each of you, now enough of my soapbox, how about each of you introduce yourselves, and say one thing about yourself, that you think we would not know about you.”

Jun Min scans the room and then smiles, settling on James, “How about you go first?”


----------



## Samnell (Apr 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The infamous uniform of the Gifted Elite Institute, well infamous in some circles, it was simple and functional.  The standard male ensemble consisted of loose-fitting gray slacks, and a white buttoned up shirt that had the crest of the Institute on the left breast.  There was an optional long coat for cold weather, though with the current heat, that didn’t seem likely.




_Too damn early._ Mark didn't get much sleep last night. It took two more trips to the toilet before he could get himself together enough to make it to the pool, which helped a little. He stopped shaking at least.

The uniforms didn't help. They reminded Mark a bit too much of the light blue shirt and blue pants he spent the first ten years of his life in. He kept waiting for a nun to walk around a corner, ruler in hand. Tommy said there'd be a swimsuit too, but Mark missed it if there was one in the pile they gave him. Of course he didn't have a lot of time to go through it all.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

_*OOC:* For those interested, each chatracter recieves 5 outifts for the uniform, two pairs of sweats, pair of dress shoes, pair of tennis shoes, and swimsuit or swimtrunks depending on the gender... just in case you are wondering..._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: For those interested, each chatracter recieves 5 outifts for the uniform, two pairs of sweats, pair of dress shoes, pair of tennis shoes, and swimsuit or swimtrunks depending on the gender... just in case you are wondering... *




OOC: Mark would have missed that in the pile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2003)

Oracle is clearly bored and unconfortable in her uniform during the intial indoc class


----------



## Thain (Apr 2, 2003)

_Just moments ago..._

*"Eighteen years o'bleedin public schools in England,"* Oliva sighs, just prior to stepping into the classroom, *"A girl finally graduattes, and goes of tae school tae become a superhero... An' they go an stick her into knickers, pleats and a blouse."*

Quickly looking up and then down, and finally through, the hallway and surrounding rooms, Oliva decedied she had a moment to spare. She quickly untucked her blouse, sucked in her tummy and rolled the skirt up and over its wais band... once, twice, thrice. Much better, her skirt was now a good inch shorter, and just a touch sluttier.

*"I am such a skank..."* she chided herself quickly tucking in her shirt, and stepping inside, *"Sorry I'm late... Bloody big building."*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2003)

*" Good Morning Olivia, I see that your uniform isn't as well fitted as ours." * Smiles from her  place in the middle of the room, with a seat nearby. She's idlely playing with a pencil, tossing and flipping it around. 


OOC: Seems a bit on the innocent/niave side of things


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

Sitting somewhat in the front James smiles and thinks to himself _this is GREAT, not only is she our teacher but I don't think she can read minds… got to play it cool, don't want her to think I am interested in her or anything. Of course she is like over 20 I think, that hey I'm 16! Oh wait she is talking about something better listen_. 

When Jun Min is finished talking James will look around. As no one speaks up right away, James  will raise his hand and wait for her to say it is ok to start. James then stands smiling and looks around and says "*Hi my name is James Miller, but my code name is Traveller. I can teleport, quit a ways if I want to. Oh and I can carry a person or two with me I want to. Anyone needs a ride to or from the mall I'm your man!*" James then sits down proud that his voice did not crack...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

_Basically each character should introduce themselves, not going to specify each one, just a short blurb about your character... the whole getting to know you phase..._

Kiyana stands and smiles, "I, I am Kiyana Vladimov, and I was born in old Moscow, I am a swimmer, and I can swim very fast, and I can stay underwater for long periods of time... I like it here so far, there are nice people, and I don't feel so out of place.  I don't teleport like James, though that would be nice to have.  I would never run late, yes?"

Kiyana smiles and takes her seat, still looking nervous.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 2, 2003)

"Hey everyone.  My name is John Stenson and my codename is Brainwave.  I'm from North Carolina.  I can read other people's minds and, as some of you already know," John gets an emparrased smile, "I can also move things with my mind, too.  Just let me know if there's something you can't reach.  I'll get it for ya."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 2, 2003)

_My turn._ Mark stands, "Uh, I'm Mark McNamara and I can move really fast; fast enough to go over water without sinking in. I don't have a codename, but I swim sometimes."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2003)

Ryan stands up, looking down at his feet and clearing his throat before speaking. 

"My name is... uh... Ryan. Praloski. I fly, and manipulate something called... uh... cosmic energy. It lets me do... stuff. My codename is...well...it's Comet."

Ryan sits back down, thinking repeated, You're so stupid! to himself. It must be the uniforms, he thinks. I hate these uniforms. What am I, a Catholic school girl?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 3, 2003)

Cassandra stands. *"My name is.. well... that is the one I use is Cassandra Prophet and the code name I was given was Oracle. I'm agile, skilled in martial arts and stealth, capable of jumping 3 or 4 times a normal human of my build, and have a light amount of regneration. "* Looks around a bit shyly and figits with her uniform. *"I don't know where I am from or who I really am. I woke up in a back street in Atlanta. There was an unfortunate .. incident with a gang when I first woke up and in the holding cells.. well, after testing I came up as an Elite and the school got me as a ward."* shrugs and sits down


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

Jun Mins nods, listening to Cassandra, "Hopefully in time we can figure out more about your past, Cassandra.  I don't have a _code name_ myself, but it is interesting to see that many of you have chosen to do so, though if you all don't mind I will probably just call you by your given name unless you have _serious_ reservations with that."

Jun Min pauses as she stands, "Oh, and just a heads up, it looks like some of the execs from the Justice Elite organization will be stopping by later this week to meet with you all, and perhaps tour the facility.  Nothing big, but I just wanted to keep you informed," she adds, "seems like someone has it in their heads to perhaps put together a teen team of elites..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

*Jimmy and the Boys...*

_In another part of the school, the *Yard*…_

Jimmy Li leaned against a pillar and looked to his gathered circle of friends, “Man I am bored, how much more class we got?”

Sarah sighed, “Classes just started Jimmy, just relax, maybe if you paid attention you wouldn’t be so bored.”

“Hey, I don’t mind school, if they would teach me what I want to know, who cares what happened in China 600 years ago, like I am going to need to know that,” Jimmy replied.

A slim Congo born teen male smirked, “Well, how about we initiate the newbies?  I mean we got a full crop of them this year, I mean we are the second year students, well most of us,” he glanced to a short, and lithe Asian male.

The Asian teen scowled, “You implying something, Zero?”

“Just messing with you Ace,” Zero turned and looked to Jimmy, “Word around the school is, that new guy Billy is the baddest guy in town, badder then you Jimmy.”

Jimmy grunted, standing at his full height, “Where did you hear this?”

“Around,” Zero replied, “If you ask me, he might just be able to take you.”

Jimmy punched Zero, though not hard, but enough to make it hurt, “Yeah right, that punk is just a pretty boy, Paladin, trying to pose like he is Justice Elite, what a poser.  Tell you what, how about we gather up the gang, and see just what these newbies are all about?”

Zero and Ace both chuckled in unison, as Sarah spoke, “Are you sure about this Jimmy, they seem pretty nice, I mean John at least.”

Jimmy smirked, drawing Sarah close, “We are not going to hurt them badly, just well you know, introduce them to the Jimmy Li School of Enlightenment… it is just a prank alright baby?”

Sarah nodded, “Okay, as long as no one really gets hurt.”

Jimmy smirked, “I promise…”


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

_Meanwhile back in our class_
James watches the others as they introduce themselves, thinking _Man I should have worn my "elite" uniform" it is so boss! But these school uniforms are pretty great too... especially some of the ladies_ he smirks a bit at that and looks around a little worried _Never know if one of these gals can read minds... man that would blow... I mean its not like picturing them naked or anything... ahhhh_ and with that James turns red and starts thinking about hiking in the woods of Montana, Sports, etc.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 3, 2003)

Cassandra settles back and lets the others talk, introduce themselves and get settled into things, taking in how 'normal' conversation flows and trying to understand some of the slang is used in the conversation, minding what her councellors to date told her about letting things come to her naturally.


----------



## Thain (Apr 3, 2003)

*"My name is Mary Elizibeth Oliver Cromwell, but only m'priest and me Mum calls me that,"* Olivia said, fighting the old training to stand up next to her desk while reciting her lessons, *"I much prefer Olivia. At any rate, I have heightened agility, manual dexterity an' sooch. It wouldn't be inmoddest of me tae say I'm probably one of the best marksmen in thae world, although I'm tryin' tae become better."*

*"I also `ave enhanced senses; I can see for several miles, and..."* Oliva smiled a private little smile at the thought, *"I can actually penetrate any inorganic matter w'my eyes. So, I ca't read minds, but I can read the brand tag sewn inta' your undies."*

That said, Oliva shrugged and looked to whoever would speak next... although, she tried to avoid lettign her gaze linger on anyone. People -boys, especially- also got nervous when they learned she had "x-ray" vision.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2003)

The *Yard*

As Jimmy and his boys walk away Billy steps out from around the corner. "Humm. I knew Jimmy was going to be trouble. frowns Billy. " Now I'm gonna have to watch him like a hawk. Crap, I'm late for class." Billy quickly crosses the yard heading for classroom #4.

*Room 004* 

All conversation is intruppeted as Billy bursts into the Room. "Ah, Sorry I'm late Ms. Kim, I... Ah, first my uniform didn't fit this morning. They gave me one two sizes too small. Then when I went to get another they didn't have one quite big enough." Billy gestures to himself pointing out the fact that the uniform he had on was bulging at the seams. " By the time I got back to my rooms and changed I was already late. THEN I got turned around in my hurry to get here..." Billy trails off as he sees eveyone starring.
"Ah, I'll just take a seat over here." Billy sits down in the nearest desk, which creeks ominously.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

"Mr. Bowen," Jun Min says in a more maternal tone, "I understand today is the first day, so confusion is going to happen, but lets try to be on time, many of the instructors here are not as forgiving as I, and punctuality is a virtue for them."

Jun Min spends the ret of the class going over the school rules, the times for class, what classes will be provided, and the school hours for the various facilities.  Most close at 10:00 PM while the Gym, Cafeteria, and the Library are open 24 hours a day.  Each of you is given a network account which gives you message access, and access to the virtua web.  There is also a schedule of school evnts, like field trips, activities, and other such things.  Not all that exciting but she tries to make it enjoyable by being relaxed and funny, and sharing her own experiences from the previous year with the students.

Jun Min smiles, "Well it looks like we have a rather diverse class here," she checks her watch, "well the morning session is nearly done, it is about lunch time, so lets reconvene in the yard at 1:30, wear your gym clothes, folks, and don't be late," she adds gesturing to Billy.

The current time is about 12:00, Jun Min takes a seat and begins typing on her computer, "You guys go grab some food, and relax..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

James stands up and looks around, ready to get something to eat. He will hang out with John and Billy if no one else is going, just sort of following along, talking about how cool this school is, how cool it would be to meet some of the Justice Elite team AND how he can't wait to join this new "Teen Justice Elite" team...


----------



## Samnell (Apr 3, 2003)

> James stands up and looks around, ready to get something to eat. He will hang out with John and Billy if no one else is going, just sort of following along, talking about how cool this school is, how cool it would be to meet some of the Justice Elite team AND how he can't wait to join this new "Teen Justice Elite" team...




Mark trails along behind and tries to think loudly, _"Can you hear this?"_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 3, 2003)

Cassandra nods and goes to grab a bite to eat real quick before returning to her room to clean up and change, taking time to continue one of her 'projects' on the net while she keeps an eye on the clock so that she isn't late.

As she dresses, she instructs the computer to highlight any incidents like her intial one with the gang memebers and slowly catalog any other 'appearences' of Elites. 


OOC: she's curious about her past naturally and is starting by doing a bit of research with elites and it's basically just a bit of 'window dressing'


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2003)

Billy will join John and James for lunch, keeping a sharp eye out for Jimmy and his followers. Sitting down at the cafetria, Billy will motion the boys in close, he includes Mark and anyone else with them. In a whisper he tells them about what he overheard in the Yard.  "You guys better watchout for yourselves and the rest of the firstyears. Jimmy and his gang are just itchin' to start something. Let's see if we can turn the tables a bit. Ask around and see who wouldn't mind helping us put Jimmy in his place. A guy like that should have made plenty of enemies last year. I can't stand bullies. I spent most of my time in high school protecting the student body from jerks like Jimmy." Billy waits to see what the others will say.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 3, 2003)

"What can he do? He's one of the strong guys, right?" Mark shrugs. "I'm in. I can talk to this smark kid and find out if all he is is strong, and who his friends are and what they can do." 

"I hate guys like that. Knew too many." Mark pauses and pushes aside some memories, "They liked guns, though."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

James listens to Billy and Mark and then says "*Man I hate that Jimmy guy... whatever you want to do Billy I'm in.*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James listens to Billy and Mark and then says "Man I hate that Jimmy guy... whatever you want to do Billy I'm in." *




"You hate who now, punk?" it is Jimmy's voice, behind him are two other students, a short asian male, and a taller african male, both in uniform, as Jimmy sneers, "And here I was going to try and be nice to you newbies... so who is the ring leader, let me guess, its the Paladin?"

Jimmy cocks his head, "You guys got a problem with me?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jimmy cocks his head, "You guys got a problem with me?" *




_Not the best time to have my back to him..._ Mark steels himself and speaks in his best innocent voice, the one that doesn't get much practice, "We're just trying to eat some food here."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 3, 2003)

"*Other then you being big and stupid? Nope I got no problem with you... why do you ask?*" and then James get ready to t-port behind Jimmy and his friends as soon as he 'makes a move' (_using Sense Motives +3 to give me a warning before he tries and hit me_)

[_Oops I should mention I want to Blink to add to my Defense instead, if it comes to that_]


----------



## Samnell (Apr 3, 2003)

> "Other then you being big and stupid? Nope I got no problem with you... why do you ask?" and then James get ready to t-port behind Jimmy and his friends as soon as he 'makes a move' (using Sense Motives +3 to give me a warning before he tries and hit me)




_This is going down fast._ Mark kicks in his speed, but stays put for now.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2003)

"Now James there's no reason to be saying anything like that." Billy stands up to place himself in between Jimmy and James. "We where discussing you, Jimmy. It seems you have a certain kind of reputation 'round here. And, well, I'm always willing to give a guy a chance before I make up my mind about him, so why don't you and your friends join us for lunch and we can talk. I'm sure James is sorry for speaking so hastely." 

[If Jimmy takes a swing at Billy he'll transform. tho it'll ruin his already straining uniform.]


----------



## Thain (Apr 3, 2003)

_Boys, will be boys..._ Olivia thougth to herself, she had been sitting quietly at the table next to Billy and the rest of her class, tring to figure otu what she was going to do about Kiyanna... _An' now, this! Bloody outbreak of testosterone poisoning, it is._

Olivia queitly takes the pen out of her blouse pocket, and double checks to make certain that the writting tip is retracted. _Wouldn't want to put anyone's eye out, now would we?_ she asked herself, thwrilign it inbetween her fingers...

(OOC: If Jimmy or his gang make any sudden moves, she'll use her newly purchased Throwing Mastery feat to wack someone in the head.  )


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 3, 2003)

John joins James and Billy at the table for lunch.  He will keep an eye open for any sudden moves Jimmy tries to make, all the while, talking casually with Billy and James, and eating.

John will casually try to read Jimmy's mind, to see what he is planning to do at the moment, and in the future concerning the first year students.

OOC:  Telepathy +8, Sense Motive +9


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *"Other then you being big and stupid? Nope I got no problem with you... why do you ask?" and then James get ready to t-port behind Jimmy and his friends as soon as he 'makes a move' (using Sense Motives +3 to give me a warning before he tries and hit me)
> 
> [Oops I should mention I want to Blink to add to my Defense instead, if it comes to that] *




"Oh man, well there you have it, you told me.  I think i learned the error of my ways, pipsqueak," he gives James an incredulous look.

_Sense Motive roll for James was  a 4, versus a Bluff of 21 total.  bad and good rolling..._

Jimmy turns to Billy and places a foot on the bench and leans forward, "A certain kind of reputation, hmmph, whatever, lets just get it straight and simple, your the new guy trying to muscle in on my turf, I run this school, I mean I keep the newbies in line.  I don't have a problem with any of you, at least it isn't anything personal," he glances to James, "unless you want to make it _personal_."

The Asian male speaks with a sneer, "Freaking bash his face in Jimmy, teach that newbie some respect, act like they run this joint."

The other boy, glances to Jimmy, and then to Billy and James, and a sideward glance to John, and looking to Mark as well, "looks like they already got their crew together, Jimmy."

Jimmy grins standing tall, removing his leg from the bench, "Just relax newbies, I ain't here to fight, unless you really feel like getting your face smashed in, just wanted to chat, air out some concerns, I mean I wouldn't want you newbies to break protocol and all that.  We do things a certain way around here, you don't get any respect unless you pass the *Test*..."

The shorter Asian echoes Jimmy, "Yeah the *Test*!  If you want some respect, unless you want everyone to know your a punk... and a wuss!" he says loudly, many of the students now watching the confrontation.

Jimmy grins, "Although I think, nah, you newbies couldn't handle the *Test*..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John will casually try to read Jimmy's mind, to see what he is planning to do at the moment, and in the future concerning the first year students.
> 
> OOC:  Telepathy +8, Sense Motive +9 *




_Telepathy succesful, surface thoughts are red... and are as follows..._

_Hmm, I wonder if they will take the challenge, probably wuss out, little punks, think they are so cool, they don't know who they are messing with... This is just the way to make them learn who is the man here, and learn the place in the pecking order...

The *Test* is some kind of challenge it seems, a right of passage, having to do with going into the *Restricted Wild Life Preserve*..._

Jimmy glances to John, "Hey if you value your ability to breathe you will get out of my head!" he clenches a fist.

_The ability is not subtle, John's Bluff check is 5, Jimmy's Sense Motive check is 18, he can tell John is using the ability on him._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2003)

"A Test" Billy rolls his eyes. "Jez, is this junior high? I don't need your respect, and if you wanted mine you would sit down and have lunch with us otherwise leave me and my friends alone." 
Billy turns his back on Jimmy. "Common guys we have nothing to prove that we didn't already show eveyone at the mall."  Billy looks over his shoulder at Jimmy, pity in his eyes. " Bullies like him only have power if you let them." 

[OOC Sorry if i'm seeming the party pooper but his handle is Paladin for reason.  ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassandra nods and goes to grab a bite to eat real quick before returning to her room to clean up and change, taking time to continue one of her 'projects' on the net while she keeps an eye on the clock so that she isn't late.
> 
> As she dresses, she instructs the computer to highlight any incidents like her intial one with the gang memebers and slowly catalog any other 'appearences' of Elites.
> 
> ...




The *Vanguard Virtua-Explorer* program brings back several hits fitting the description of elites all across the world, associating with manifesting powers in times of stress even a short blurb on Cassandra in the _Atlantic Sentinel_, something she has already seen before.

While surfing around, she sees various ads cycle through including an ad for Justice Elite: Beta Action Figures, including the newest design for the Computer Hacker named Ghost, also known as Tommy, a student at the school...  The ad mentions that Ghost is a field augmentee of the main team...

_Vanguard is an OS that was created by Vanguard Secure Computing, it has replaced Windows as the number one OS... created by an elite... very user-friendly and very stable..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2003)

*Back in the Cafeteria*

Jimmy nods, "Oh no, ooooh... so deep" he mocks, "man are you related to some kind of self-help guru?  I mean if the mall was such a big deal one simple little night of fun, should be easy for the Paladin, and his band of cronies.  Consider it a peace offering, we start at square one, or are you still too good to hang out with me and my buddies?"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2003)

Billy just shakes his head. "I'm goin' to go change." and then Billy walks out of the cafeteria.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jimmy glances to John, "Hey if you value your ability to breathe you will get out of my head!" he clenches a fist.*




John looks up at Jimmy, not much caring for his attitude and projects mentally, "Whatever you think you can handle, buddy."

John stands up with Billy, "Yeah, you're right.  Let's get out of here."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

James watches whats going on not sure what to do; he really wants to take the 'Test' to prove he has what it takes to be an Elite, but seeing Billy walk off and not rise to Jimmy baiting he is not sure... he looks at Mark and John to see what they are going to do


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Jimmy looks a littl surprised, as his buddies snicker, the african male smirks and looks to James, "Are you going to run along with your buddies, or have some fun..."

The other goon speaks, "Yeah, whatcha going to do James?  Hang with us tonight, and have some fun or run along with your buddies, and play inside..." he says mockingly.

Jimmy speaks, with a low whisper, "I can see you are interested, maybe you want to know what the *Test* is, well it is simple," he leans forward, "basically a little foray into the *Restricted Wildlife Preserve*... right Ace?"

Ace, the Asian kid speaks, "Yeah, it is fun, right Zero?"

Zero nods, "Heard they got some real exotic species in their... too... real cool stuff."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2003)

Ryan, wordlessly following Billy, Mark, John, and James to the cafeteria, stands by silently as Jimmy threatens the group. 

He fervently wishes Jimmy Li would throw the first punch. The four of them together could probably take him and his two thugs. But that might cause trouble, and the people at the school might get mad at him. 

Ryan stands by wordlessly as Billy and John walk away. What would Mark and James do? He wanted to walk off with Billy, but what might James and Mark think? And what would Billy and John think if he stayed, agreeing to take this challenge? Ryan turns towards the exit, then turns back, unsure of what to do.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm John walked off also, but Mark and Ryan are still around (as are the gals I assume; all important to a young man's ego)... thinking fast (_not James strongest suit but hey he is 16_) James says "*Phuph... right you go out and look at elk or something? How exotic is that? I'm eating lunch...*" he then turns his back on Jimmy, trying to be all cool about it and pretend he is not there, but he doesn't really said no...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Hmm John walked off also, but Mark and Ryan are still around (as are the gals I assume; all important to a young man's ego)... thinking fast (not James strongest suit but hey he is 16) James says "Phuph... right you go out and look at elk or something? How exotic is that? I'm eating lunch..." he then turns his back on Jimmy, trying to be all cool about it and pretend he is not there, but he doesn't really said no... *




Jimmy smirks, "I am talking exotic... I mean the facility is run by some high class genetics firm..." he smiles, "word is they got some really interesting stuff in there..." he kneels and whispers to James, "ever seen a real live dinosaur before?"

Ace and Zero stand back folding their arms, waiting for the final answer, as Jimmy leans back, "If you want in on it, meet me in the Yard tonight at 10," he turns, and starts walking, "keep it in mind James, it could be fun."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

When they have left, he looks over at any of the others who are still there and whisphers "*Dinosaurs, no freaking way man! What do you guys all think? Maybe it would not be to bad to go and look?*"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2003)

Mark stands and faces Jimmy, "Let me get this straight. You want us to take a test out at the Wildlife Preserve to earn your respect, which we don't want, because you run the school, which you don't." Mark laughs. "Come back when you've got something worth it, little boy." He follows the others away warily.

OOC: Total Defense as Mark leaves.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark stands and faces Jimmy, "Let me get this straight. You want us to take a test out at the Wildlife Preserve to earn your respect, which we don't want, because you run the school, which you don't." Mark laughs. "Come back when you've got something worth it, little boy." He follows the others away warily.
> 
> OOC: Total Defense as Mark leaves. *




Jimmy shrugs, "Your choice, not going to force yah," he replies over hs shoulder as he walks away.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2003)

Cassandra passes the caferteria on the way back to the class in her gym clothes, clearly more confortable in them than her uniform.

She walks along calmly, trying to take in everything she can as she goes.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jimmy shrugs, "Your choice, not going to force yah," he replies over hs shoulder as he walks away. *




"Got that right," Mark says to himself as he walks after the others.

Once safely out of earshot, Mark stops, "I don't care about Jimmy, but you guys want to check out those dinosaurs sometime?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2003)

"That would actually be kind of cool, I guess. Kinda like that old classic movie, Jurassic Park. I saw it on TV a few years before I..."

Ryan stops speaking. He was impressed with Mark's confident attitude and the way he dealt with Jimmy. Perhaps I could emulate that, he thinks. Then maybe I wouldn't be such a stupid freak.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2003)

> "That would actually be kind of cool, I guess. Kinda like that old classic movie, Jurassic Park. I saw it on TV a few years before I..."




"Yeah, I think I seen that once." Mark nods. "Who else is in?"


----------



## Thain (Apr 4, 2003)

*"What a pack o' tossers!"* Oliva laughs from her table, *"Go an' spend the night in the big, spooky, out-of-doors. I was on safari in Africa years before that damned comet came an' went."*

*"Billy's got the right idea about Jimmy an' his lot,"* she concludes, *"Dinosaurs... Cor, I'm going tae hit the yard..."*

Edit: Gym -> yard, oops!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2003)

_ This place looks even better during the day than the night _ Cassandra thinks to herself as she enters the Yard and looks for a spot to sit down. _ Hopefully I won't be getting in trouble again in here _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

_Just to let people know, Jun Min wants everyone to meet at the *Yard*, not the gym, in gym clothes, just in case that was not clear _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Just to let people know, Jun Min wants everyone to meet at the Yard, not the gym, in clothes, just in case that was not clear  *




OOC: d'oh! sorry


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

*The Yard*



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> * This place looks even better during the day than the night  Cassandra thinks to herself as she enters the Yard and looks for a spot to sit down.  Hopefully I won't be getting in trouble again in here  *




The Yard as it is a called is a large open area filled with benches, paved trails, and plenty of brush, and trees for shade.  There are pillars which have inscriptions of the tenets of the school upon them.  Several students are out in the Yard, many in gym clothes, along with several instructors, among them Dr. Simmons and Jun Min are present.

Dr. Simmons spots Cassandra and walks over and looks down at her, adjusting his glasses, "Well Miss Prophet, I hope you are staying out of trouble, I have decided to keep the incident in the gym to myself.  But I am going to keep an eye on you, I read your file, and I find it odd that you cannot recall anything beyond a few weeks, and that your first actual appearance landed you in jail.  Not an auspicious start for you, Miss Prophet.  Though it is convenient."

Dr. Simmons nods and turns away looking at the students, "This school is not a place for future miscreants, I hope that I have made myself clear, Miss Prophet."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: The Yard*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Yard as it is a called is a large open area filled with benches, paved trails, and plenty of brush, and trees for shade.  There are pillars which have inscriptions of the tenets of the school upon them.  Several students are out in the Yard, many in gym clothes, along with several instructors, among them Dr. Simmons and Jun Min are present.
> 
> ...




* "It wasn't my fault Dr. Simmons, I didn't ask for the gang to try and beat me up."* Sighs loudly *"As it was the precint captain said I showed remarkable restraint. Only a few broken bones and no fatalities." * looks embarrased. * "As for those events occuring, I have since learned tactics that would allow me to avoid such misunderstands. I was told that gang members tend to do a certain amount of posturing that some would take as hostile action.. there is a very good chance I shall avoid such ..'misunderstandings' again. I understand the school took great measures to take me in and I don't wish to betray that trust.*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Dr. Simmons glances down to Cassandra, "That may be the case, Miss Prophet, but I am watching you, and given your past _history_, I don't want you to become a problem."

He walks back to where he was, observing the other students, and correcting them, with his no-nonsense demeanor.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 4, 2003)

John will head back to his room with James and Billy (and whoever else came with us).  "What a jerk, that Jimmy.  I'm tired of bullys.  Well, meet you guys in the yard."
With that, John changes into his gym clothes and heads out to the yard, waiting for James and Billy and the other classmates.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

*The Yard, 1:30 PM Local Time*

*The Yard*

Jun Min is out in the yard in some gray shorts and a black tank top, she smiles, once everyone arrives at the Yard, “Welcome to the Yard, the Yard and the Gym are the main sports activities areas, we have several different sports field, from a variety of sports from around the world, to suit just about any tastes.  The Gym is world-class, and includes an Olympic size pool, with high dives, and several floors of sports equipment, and an indoor and outdoor track.”

“The Faculty has decided to start today off with a friendly sports match between classes, and luckily our class has been matched up with Class 5 to play some soccer!  So why don’t you guys get warmed up,” she kicks a few balls onto the field, “while Dr. Simmons and myself organize a few things.”

Across the field, you can see Class 5 already stretching and warming up, among them you see Jimmy Li, Sarah, and the two goons that were hanging around Jimmy earlier in the day. Jimmy is practicing kicking the ball, and kicks it with monstrous force, the ball explodes against a stonewall on the far side of the yard some several hundred feet away, leaving a mark on the stone work…

Kiyana smiles as she stretches speaking to Olivia, “I love soccer, almost as much as I love to swim, I can’t wait to play!”

Mark notices Tommy as he rushes over, “Hey buddy, how was your first day, man isn’t it great, hey you guys going to play soccer, can I watch?  You have any cool classes, you like the uniforms?  Hey I heard from some friends of mine you threatened to beat up Jimmy Li, is that right?  Wow you must be tough!”

Sarah sees John and waves, with a smile.  She speaks mentally to him, _"Having a good day?  Jimmy told me you tried to read his mind, you shoudl be careful, he has a temper you know..."_


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 4, 2003)

"Soccer! I'm not very good at soccer."  Billy glances at the mark in the stone wall. "So, Ah Ms. Kim, are powers allowed or is muscle brain there just showing off?" Billy jerks his thumb at Jimmy.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: The Yard, 1:30 PM Local Time*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “The Faculty has decided to start today off with a friendly sports match between classes, and luckily our class has been matched up with Class 5 to play some soccer!  So why don’t you guys get warmed up,” she kicks a few balls onto the field, “while Dr. Simmons and myself organize a few things.”




"That's the one where you kick the ball, right?" Mark asks dubiously.



> Mark notices Tommy as he rushes over, “Hey buddy, how was your first day, man isn’t it great, hey you guys going to play soccer, can I watch?  You have any cool classes, you like the uniforms?  Hey I heard from some friends of mine you threatened to beat up Jimmy Li, is that right?  Wow you must be tough!”




"It's been ok. I could go without the uniforms, but I guess free clothes is ok." Mark leans in close, "Is being strong all Jimmy's got, or is there more we should know about? And what can his friends do?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2003)

Cassandra looks over at Jimmy. "I would say that he is a bit hostile about something."  Looks around, taking in the layout of the field and the goals,"One of my councellors spoke of this game, it is the one where you can't use your hands correct but most other parts of the body is allowed?"  She asks quietly to Jun Min. "Aslo what limitations are we to use with our powers?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

Dressed in his gym cloths James come out and stops dead in his tracks, his month open slightly as as he stares at Jun Min in tank top and shorts. After a second or two he composes himself and joins up with the others, trying not to look at her at all... mostly looking at his feet or the other guys.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Jun Min slistens to the questions, "Today is just for fun, and well to get to know your fellow students, normal rules applies, but since we are all elite's here, have fun, just don't get out of hand, or I will have to end things quickly, alright," she smiles and giggles.

Tommy glances over the field to Jimmy and then replies to Mark, "What do you mean, I mean Jimmy is really strong, and tough, while his buddy Ace is really fast, like you, while the other guy can make ice and stuff, and control cold... pretty cool stuff.  The rest of his buddies I am not so sure," he shrugs, "why do you want to know?'


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy glances over the field to Jimmy and then replies to Mark, "What do you mean, I mean Jimmy is really strong, and tough, while his buddy Ace is really fast, like you, while the other guy can make ice and stuff, and control cold... pretty cool stuff.  The rest of his buddies I am not so sure," he shrugs, "why do you want to know?'




"Because I might get into a fight with them," Mark says quietly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2003)

Cassandra nods and joins the others, waiting for the game to start


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min slistens to the questions, "Today is just for fun, and well to get to know your fellow students, normal rules applies, but since we are all elite's here, have fun, just don't get out of hand, or I will have to end things quickly, alright," she smiles and giggles.*




"Alright, superpowers allowed," nods Billy. He cracks his knuckles as he transforms, gaining a foot in height and doubling his mass. "I hope you have a lot of extra soccer balls handy." Billy flexs his muscles making sure the sunlight reflecting off his chrome finish dances in front of Jimmy's eyes. "Alright Jimmy, you heard her, keep it friendly."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2003)

Mark kicks in his speed and keeps what Tommy told him about Jimmy's friends and their powers in mind.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 4, 2003)

James teleports to the other side of the field and back, smiling all the while... _this will impress them... of course Jun Min see this stuff all the time... maybe I better not get cocky? Naw I can do this..._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: The Yard, 1:30 PM Local Time*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The YardSarah sees John and waves, with a smile.  She speaks mentally to him, "Having a good day?  Jimmy told me you tried to read his mind, you shoudl be careful, he has a temper you know..." *




John smiles and waves back to Sarah.  Speaking mentally with her, "Not too bad of a day so far.  A temper, huh?  Thanks for the warning.  Why are you with a guy like that anyway?"

John gets ready to play soccer with the others


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2003)

Soccer, Ryan thinks. Never my forte. I was generally okay at football, but this game was just too European for me. Still, I can make myself stronger, faster, and tougher, and I can fly, he thinks. 

Still, Mark will definitely have the advantage here, compared to thugs like Jimmy. We can't lose to him and his pals; that would be horrible.


----------



## Thain (Apr 4, 2003)

*"I think, Kiyanna, that we must `ave done soemhtign very, very horrible."* Oliva confides to Kiyanna, unbuttoning her blouse to reveal a white t-shirt underneath, *"Why else would they make us play football w'thae Americans?"*

*"Any o' yae yankee boys actually know how tae play football?"* Oliva asked, joggin onto the field, *"An' no Billy, I don't mean your silly little kiddie version o'football..."* she laughs, *"Traveller, Comet... you're right an' left wing. I'll play centre. Oracle, an' Kiyanna, I want yae on defense. Paladin, you big manly stud... yae get tae be goalie."*

*"Ms. Kim `as okayed thae use of powers..."* Olivia says, nodding towards Kimmy Li, *"An' I'd like yae t'remember that tackling is perfectly legal in football. Any questions?"*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Sarah answers back to John, _"A guy like what!?  Jimmy is really nice to me, I know he is a little rough around the edges... but... you don't understand... and whatever, why does it matter?"_

Class 5 takes the field, Jimmy is smirking all the while taking the right wing, while Zero, takes the left wing, and a hispanic female with long hair tied back in a bun takes the Center position.  Sarah and Ace, play as defenders, and a slender redheaded boy plays goalie, they stretch, chatting amongst themselves.

The girl gives Olivia a smug look as she takes the field, "Isabelle, and you are?" she is stretching but looking up, her legs are muscled and her form when she was practicing indicate she is pretty intimate with the sport of _football..._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sarah answers back to John, "A guy like what!?  Jimmy is really nice to me, I know he is a little rough around the edges... but... you don't understand... and whatever, why does it matter?"
> *




John speaks mentally to Sarah, while taking the field in the forward position, near the goal, "What do you mean.  You can talk to me, I'm your friend."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *
> 
> John speaks mentally to Sarah, while taking the field in the forward position, near the goal, "What do you mean.  You can talk to me, I'm your friend." *




Sarah replies back curtly, sounding frustrated, _"Later, lets just play some football,  and i appreictae the fact you think of me as a friend, thanks John, just some things I guess are fairly personal..."_


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sarah replies back curtly, sounding frustrated, "Later, lets just play some football,  and i appreictae the fact you think of me as a friend, thanks John, just some things I guess are fairly personal..." *



"I understand.  Whenever you feel like talking about it, I'll be here," John says mentally.  "Good luck to you and your team."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2003)

Cassandra tries a bit of foot work with one of the spares, and soon is kicking the ball high and low off a nearby wall _ This doesn't seem so hard.. no hands, keep the other side from putting the ball in our goal while doing the same on theirs.. should be interesting _


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 5, 2003)

"Ah goalie, right. That anything like the quarterback?"  winks Billy as he joggs past Olivia to the goal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

*Meanwhile elsewhere...*

*The Moon, Earth: Majestic*

“My liege, the latest report from Earth: Legacy has returned, Adaba Adid has failed to retrieve him,” the tall brutish lizard humanoid replied with a hiss.  The large chamber was lit by the soft glow of floor panels, framing the massive throne, upon which sat upon the master of this moon domain, Overseer.

Overseer crystalline form was dark and ebony, a long black cloak covering much of his seated mass, “That news disappoints me, Genocide.”

Genocide looked up from his kneeling position, “I am not sure if this Adaba Adid is up to the task, my liege, his incompetence annoys me, perhaps if the boundaries were weakened I could do what he has not.”

“If the boundaries were weakened, the task would be simple, Genocide, for now we must be patient, I have waited eons for this moment, I can stand to wait just a little bit more,” Overseer replied, although his face lacked a mouth, his voice was still deep and powerful.

Genocide rose to his feet, “I apologize my liege I was out of line, your brilliance shames me,” the lizard man spoke quickly, to save face.

Overseer nodded, “It is forgiven Genocide, and I share your concern, this Adaba Adid, is useful for now, but when he becomes less useful,” the Overseer clenched his fist around the edge hand rest of his throne, shattering the crystal-steel compound with ease, "then he will be removed.”

Genocide grinned, bearing claws, “I will enjoy that part, my liege…”

Overseer stood, “Only after I have my vengeance, and not a moment sooner.”


----------



## Thain (Apr 7, 2003)

*"Olivia Cromwell,"* she introduced herself to Isabelle, taking a postion at centre field, she then turned to shout half-joking at Billy, *"Not in thae least, yae sod! Think hockey, yankee! Keep the bloody ball out `o the net... yae can use yae hands, catch the bleedin' thing."*

*"An' fer the luv of Christ," she concludes, "Hulk out! Yae `alf the size of the bleedin' net that way..."

'Maybe I should `ave had Mark play the net... she second guessed herself, No, I... we will need his speed downfield. Keep the ball downfield, and Billy shouldn't have to block anything... God, I hope they don't have anyone as fast as him...*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

Isabelle smirks, "Well said, Olivia," she gets the opening kick, and the game is off, the girl moves with great grace, and is obviously intimitae with the sport, while Ace begins spinning at an incredible pace, andmoves just as quick as Mark does, zipping across the field.

Zero, smiles and focuses for a moment and, and creates an a patch of icy field beneath Comet's feet causing him to slip and fall on his arse, as Zero smirks with delight.

Jimmy Li plays an aggressive game, passing back and forth between himself and Olvia, and gets the first shot off, but thankfully Billy's bulk is able to block the ball, though it leaves a sting behind, and he sees Jimmy smirk with some delight...

Jun Min smiles, "Come on Class 4, kick their butt!"

Dr. Simmons looks less then enthused, as he folds his arms and watches...


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 7, 2003)

[OOC: A "sting" I resent that!]

Billy throws the ball back into play ignoring Jimmy Li's antics.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2003)

Cassandra quards her zone intently, looking for a chance to deflect or steal the ball any time it comes in close


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 7, 2003)

James tried to help out his team as best he can and if he gets the ball he will try and teleport (while touching the ball) to over by the goal. He will try and fake out the opponents and get behind them, passing it to anyone open, etc


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2003)

Billy rolls the ball back on the field, and Kiyana passes it to Cassandra who makes a daring show against the girl Isabelle, but in the end her skill beats out Cassandra's natural prowess,  and she passes Ace who zips the ball down the field, and scores with a blindingly fast kick from his spinning whirlwind, he pauses to smile, as his buddies congratulate him...

But the match continues, and this time Olivia is able to take control, and pass the ball off to James, who makes a snappy teleport, and then *GOAL!*

Things seem to be shaping up pretty well...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 7, 2003)

John will hold his defensive position, chatting with Billy, until the ball comes down their way, then he will try and use his telekinesis ability to snatch the ball from the other team and send it to either the other team's goal or one of his team mates.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2003)

Cassandra analyses her 'mistake' and focuses on correcting any errors in her style and gets ready to make a better move on the next time up.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2003)

"*BOYA ... now that's gona to hurt in the morning!*" James says to the goalie after his score. Then on the way back down the field, smiling to himself, James waves at Jun Min… and promptly trips over his own feet and does a face-plant slide across the grass...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassandra analyses her 'mistake' and focuses on correcting any errors in her style and gets ready to make a better move on the next time up. *




_Not really a mistake, Isabelle is just a better player then Cassandra... Cassandra is doing great _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *"BOYA ... now that's gona to hurt in the morning!" James says to the goalie after his score. Then on the way back down the field, smiling to himself, James waves at Jun Min… and promptly trips over his own feet and does a face-plant slide across the grass... *




Jun Min laughs for a minute, then looks conerend, "You alright James!?"

Jimmy scampers up behind James, "What a goon.." he smirks and continues playing.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 8, 2003)

Billy winces at Jame's face plant. "Ooh that's gonna leave a mark.  Psst, John. Next time that kid-whirlwind tries to score on me, lift him up in the air so we can recover the ball."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 8, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy winces at Jame's face plant. "Ooh that's gonna leave a mark.  Psst, John. Next time that kid-whirlwind tries to score on me, lift him up in the air so we can recover the ball." *



I'll try.  I've never done that before, but not a bad idea.

John will attemp what Billy suggests when the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not really a mistake, Isabelle is just a better player then Cassandra... Cassandra is doing great  *





_What can I say. the character is a bit of a perfectionist _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2003)

James stands and tries to brush himself off as best he can. He looks over at Jun Min "*I'm fine... honest* James tries to say but it is a little hard to talk when spitting grass and dirt out of from between his teeth. But unfazed, he smiles again and waves o.k. to everyone, looking just a little embarrassed


----------



## Samnell (Apr 8, 2003)

Mark just tries to follow along, not really knowing what one's supposed to do.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2003)

Ryan, also unsure of what to do, will fly around angrily, hoping to intercept one of the other team's players with the ball with a flying, diving, slide tackle.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2003)

Between Ryan and Mark, the tables turn, as Ryan makes a great steal from Jimmy, and then passes it to Mark, who zooms quickly with another awesome shot, though blocked by Sarah, John is able to use his Telekinetic powers to make the ball zip right into the goal, for the game winner!

Jun Min smiles as the two teams retreat to their respective homeroom teachers, Class 5's instructor being Dr. Simmons.  Jun Min speaks, "Great job guys, I know not a conventional day, but we like to keep things relaxed around here to a point, and well let you get a chance to get used to using your powers in a controlled environment.  But well enough talk, you gusy are dismissed, so remember to be on time tommorow morning for class, and elite training," she pauses for a moment, "well that is all, go relax, and get some food, and remember the curfew is ten-o'clock, on school days, I know a bummer, but we don't want you out at all hours of the night!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 8, 2003)

[*OOC* _OH NO... As James can't say no to Jun Min! and so..._]

James smiles at Jun Min and then after she wanders off, says "*Well I got to take a shower, man what a game... We sure showed that Jimmy* (he looks around to see if Jimmy is standing behind him again) *Want to meet up for dinner?*" James again looks around and then says in a low voice if no one else is around "*Man I am really thinking on going and seeing thoose dino's, but ah man I don't want Ms. Kim to get into trouble if we get catch...*"

James will wait a bit and then head for his room to shower and change cloths before heading over to get dinner. He will look around for anyone from class 4 to sit with.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Cassandra nods and heads to the gym to work out for a bit more. Trying to feel for a limit on her agilty and powers. After an hour or so (barring other players/npcs) she finished up and heads to the female showers in the gym and heads back to her rooms to study for a bit before going to dinner.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassandra nods and heads to the gym to work out for a bit more. Trying to feel for a limit on her agilty and powers. After an hour or so (barring other players/npcs) she finished up and heads to the female showers in the gym and heads back to her rooms to study for a bit before going to dinner. *




"No past yields a future wrought with interesting times, Prophet, you are an eye, and the storm it swirls, but can you remain the calm?" a voice rings in her ears like a whisper, in the gym with Cassandra is a young Chinese boy, bald, wearing simple clothes, he speaks without opening his mouth.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No past yields a future wrought with interesting times, Prophet, you are an eye, and the storm it swirls, but can you remain the calm?" a voice rings in her ears like a whisper, in the gym with Cassandra is a young Chinese boy, bald, wearing simple clothes, he speaks without opening his mouth. *




Cassandra flips off the parallel bars and lands near the strange boy. "What ever do you mean? You seem to know me how is that? What do you mean that I am the eye of a storm?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassandra flips off the parallel bars and lands near the strange boy. "What ever do you mean? You seem to know me how is that? What do you mean that I am the eye of a storm?" *




The boy shakes his head, "You misunderstand, i know nothying about you, but what the winds of the earth, and the tides of the sea whisper to me, and they tell me that you are at the center of a storm..."

The boy pauses, and begins a slow kata, and continues speaking without opening his mouth, "Though this storm, is hard to see, but it is there, building, it builds in the shadows, Prophet.  The past, present, and future shall become one..." he continues his slow kata...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The boy shakes his head, "You misunderstand, i know nothying about you, but what the winds of the earth, and the tides of the sea whisper to me, and they tell me that you are at the center of a storm..."
> 
> The boy pauses, and begins a slow kata, and continues speaking without opening his mouth, "Though this storm, is hard to see, but it is there, building, it builds in the shadows, Prophet.  The past, present, and future shall become one..." he continues his slow kata... *




Cassandra nods, "I see.. you speak of .. destiny?" Falls in place across from him. "Mind if I join you?" tries to mimic his Kata, analysing it as he does


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassandra nods, "I see.. you speak of .. destiny?" Falls in place across from him. "Mind if I join you?" tries to mimic his Kata, analysing it as he does *




The boy pauses for a moment, and then replies, "I speak of threads, some shall stay strong, others will come undone, but the pattern will remain."

Cassandra follows along easy enough, although her natural grace easily allows her to mimic the moves, their is a uality she cannot quite duplicate, something that eludes her, as he continues, "They will come for him, and they shall not stop."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The boy pauses for a moment, and then replies, "I speak of threads, some shall stay strong, others will come undone, but the pattern will remain."
> 
> Cassandra follows along easy enough, although her natural grace easily allows her to mimic the moves, their is a uality she cannot quite duplicate, something that eludes her, as he continues, "They will come for him, and they shall not stop." *




"And who is he? And how do I figure in this?" analyes the missing element as she continues to work. "Can you say who it is more clearly?"


----------



## Thain (Apr 9, 2003)

*"Good match, boys an' girls..." Olivia says, after Jun Min's pep-talk, "I guess superspeed, `eleportation an' the power cosmic really can go along way, even if yae dun keen how tae play."

"Yae guys must be murder a'something yae do know, right?" she laughs agian, elbowing Billy in the organic steel ribs, "How `bout a round of American football for our next field-day Ms. Kim? Give Paladin `ere an' excuse tae slap me an' Kiyanna an' Cassie on the arse..."

"Kiyanna, luv..." she asks the swimmer, tring very hard to sound casual about it, "Join me for ashower an' then dinner?"

There is no way this will work, she tells herself, An' Christ do I feel like a skeezy prev fer tring...


OOC: Sorry if I missed it, but what is the day/date in game?*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *"Good match, boys an' girls..." Olivia says, after Jun Min's pep-talk, "I guess superspeed, `eleportation an' the power cosmic really can go along way, even if yae dun keen how tae play."
> 
> "Yae guys must be murder a'something yae do know, right?" she laughs agian, elbowing Billy in the organic steel ribs, "How `bout a round of American football for our next field-day Ms. Kim? Give Paladin `ere an' excuse tae slap me an' Kiyanna an' Cassie on the arse..."
> 
> ...



*

(This is Prior to Cassandra heading over to the gym)

"I fail to see why he would wish to do such a thing to us.. slapping us on the behind would be impolite wouldn't it?" looks a bit confused. "Or is this one of those social points I can't remember stiiiill?"*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

_*OOC:* June 22nd, 2014, it is Monday , and the current time is about 1500 local time..._

Kiyana blinks and the giggles at Olivia's words, "You are so funny Olivia," she shakes her head, "you were as they say, joking right?"

Kiyana smiles at Olivia and waves to her new friends, "I go get a shower, and meet you for dinner yes," she smiles, looking happy, and makes her way to get cleaned up.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 9, 2003)

John congratulates his team mates on their success.

Turning to Billy, "Want to get something to eat in a bit?  Meet ya at your room?"

John meets Billy after the have both cleaned up and heads to the cafeteria to get something to eat, sitting with Billy and James.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 9, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *"Good match, boys an' girls..." Olivia says, after Jun Min's pep-talk, "I guess superspeed, `eleportation an' the power cosmic really can go along way, even if yae dun keen how tae play."
> 
> "Yae guys must be murder a'something yae do know, right?" she laughs agian, elbowing Billy in the organic steel ribs, "How `bout a round of American football for our next field-day Ms. Kim? Give Paladin `ere an' excuse tae slap me an' Kiyanna an' Cassie on the arse..."
> 
> *



*

"Al'right. USA Football, now you're talking my language." Billy lets his steel skin disolve away. "Now to hit the shower, myself."*


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 9, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John congratulates his team mates on their success.
> 
> Turning to Billy, "Want to get something to eat in a bit?  Meet ya at your room?"
> 
> John meets Billy after the have both cleaned up and heads to the cafeteria to get something to eat, sitting with Billy and James. *




"Sure thing, Sport. I'll meet you there." Billy pats John on the head.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 9, 2003)

Not wanting to bother with picking clean clothes out of his small wardrobe, Mark just puts back on his uniform from this morning and goes to eat. He sits with the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

*The Cafeteria*

Televisions were on 24/7 in the cafeteria, and the chatter was high, with most of the student body present to eat, after the end of a pretty fascinating, and long opening class day.  Several of the instructors are present eating, Jimmy Li and his crew were seated together eating, and of course when Mark sat down, Tommy was right their with him.

“Hey buddy, man I heard you kicked some butt earlier, I was trying to watch but they had us playing baseball, and I suck at sports,” he sighs, “but oh well, hey did I tell you that I got my own action figure now, yeah like me and Identity of Justice Elite: Beta are really tight!”

Sarah making her way towards the table with Jimmy Li and his and crew stops by the table and smiles to John, “Nice playing, John, fancy trick with the TK you did there, don’t think I didn’t notice, Jimmy was pretty mad about that,” she smiled.

On one of the monitors, a newscast was being displayed, the reporter a slim African female smiled as she spoke perfect English, “It seems that tensions along the Congo Protectorate border have been building, and sources within the United Nations have been pushing for a final resolution to force Adaba Adid to disarm his war-machine and abdicate, of course many believe that will it come to a joint elite and military action within the next few weeks, and forces on both sides have been building towards a full-scale conflict.” 

On another monitor, music videos were playing, with the current music video playing was by the popular Japanese elite idol singer, Sakura Red, singing her dance rhythm hit, “Make it Dirty…”

Other then that the food on the buffet line is great, and there is a great variety of food, with an open policy to eat as much as you like, the school covers the bill.  The food unlike most school cafeterias would feel right at home in a fine restaurant, and is cooked just right.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Back in the Gym
> 
> "And who is he? And how do I figure in this?" analyes the missing element as she continues to work. "Can you say who it is more clearly?" *




The boy pauses and starts walking, as if he is done, and then pauses at the door, "If I knew prophet, I would say, but the winds do betray all their secrets, and do not fear the white rabbit, for it shall be your guide."

The boy leaves.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Hey buddy, man I heard you kicked some butt earlier, I was trying to watch but they had us playing baseball, and I suck at sports,” he sighs, “but oh well, hey did I tell you that I got my own action figure now, yeah like me and Identity of Justice Elite: Beta are really tight!”




Mark smiles, "It's pretty easy when everyone else is crawling around racing snails. So tell me some more about this action figure. I think I used to play with some of those." _Or not._ He didn't remember, really. The nuns weren't big on toys, but everyone had a little Bible and crucifix. They had some other things too. He remembered a few toys, but he had the sense there weren't many, if not what they were.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The boy pauses and starts walking, as if he is done, and then pauses at the door, "If I knew prophet, I would say, but the winds do betray all their secrets, and do not fear the white rabbit, for it shall be your guide."
> 
> The boy leaves. *




Casandra shakes her head, the commentary had a potnecy to it but it was.. so.. enigmatic. _ Riddles and Koans when I could use straight information.. still there is something to note on later _ Resolves to write down what was said and resarch it later.

Checks over the equipment she used to make sure it's not damaged and goes to clean up for dinner.

(will sit with anyone from her class)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark smiles, "It's pretty easy when everyone else is crawling around racing snails. So tell me some more about this action figure. I think I used to play with some of those." Or not. He didn't remember, really. The nuns weren't big on toys, but everyone had a little Bible and crucifix. They had some other things too. He remembered a few toys, but he had the sense there weren't many, if not what they were. *




"Oh yeah man, it is really cool, I am like wearing the uniform right, and I look al cool, posing, and uhh, there is a computer thing that comes with it, kind of cheezy looking rig, but well, I guess it sells, I am so excited, kind of weird but excited, course I don't have cool powers, but man, my own action figure, that is awesome.  Hey you want one, they are sending me a few samples of the new line coming out, I am like so lucky!" Tommy exclaims, while eating.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2003)

After showering, Ryan returns to his room, and then to the cafeteria. He had beaten Jimmy, of course. That was gratifying.

Still, everyone still seemed to ignore him. There was the jock squad led by Billy, and Olivia's female clique, and Mark and the little kid seemed close. And the cafeteria food smelled so good...

Yet another downside to his "gift." Still, he could at least make the best of it. Sitting down next to Mark and Tommy, and ignoring the delicious smell of food, comments "Hi. Good game there."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh yeah man, it is really cool, I am like wearing the uniform right, and I look al cool, posing, and uhh, there is a computer thing that comes with it, kind of cheezy looking rig, but well, I guess it sells, I am so excited, kind of weird but excited, course I don't have cool powers, but man, my own action figure, that is awesome.  Hey you want one, they are sending me a few samples of the new line coming out, I am like so lucky!" Tommy exclaims, while eating.




Mark spends a bit of quality time with his fries to cover an awkward pause, "I had brains like your's, I think my life'd have worked out different. That's a good power as far as I'm concerned. If I got what I have at your age I'd...Probably I'd do what I did anyway. Mark sighs.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 9, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yet another downside to his "gift." Still, he could at least make the best of it. Sitting down next to Mark and Tommy, and ignoring the delicious smell of food, comments "Hi. Good game there."




"Anything to put Jimmy in his place," Mark shrugs and has another fry. "I can't stand guys like him." He notices his hand shaking again and forces it to stop.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The CafeteriaSarah making her way towards the table with Jimmy Li and his and crew stops by the table and smiles to John, “Nice playing, John, fancy trick with the TK you did there, don’t think I didn’t notice, Jimmy was pretty mad about that,” she smiled.*



John smiles back at Sarah, "Well, the instructors said we could use our powers.  Gotta put forth our best effort and all that.  Hey, you want to join me and Billy for dinner?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *
> John smiles back at Sarah, "Well, the instructors said we could use our powers.  Gotta put forth our best effort and all that.  Hey, you want to join me and Billy for dinner?" *




Sarah smiles, "Thank for the offer, but I usually eat with Jimmy, maybe we can do lunch though?  Well I better get going, see yah John!" she continues walking and sits with Jimmy and his crew.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 9, 2003)

Cassandra enters the caferteria, collects her dinner and moves to sit close to her classmates, sititng about two seats away from Oliva.

"Good evening Olivia.. Kiyanna." nods to them as she sits down and starts eating quietly, still thinking on the youth in the gym. "Oh.. do you know if there are any.. well Precognitive types in the school?" she asks calmly as she looks up from her salad.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 9, 2003)

Billy reaches the Cafeteria last. He brings out a lunch tray with enough food for three normal people. He sits down next to Ryan. "So, Ryan. You haven't said much about where you're from. Got any family, seen any cool sights? When did you discover your powers?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassandra enters the caferteria, collects her dinner and moves to sit close to her classmates, sititng about two seats away from Oliva.
> 
> "Good evening Olivia.. Kiyanna." nods to them as she sits down and starts eating quietly, still thinking on the youth in the gym. "Oh.. do you know if there are any.. well Precognitive types in the school?" she asks calmly as she looks up from her salad. *




Kiyana smiles, "Evening Cassandra, precognitives?  Oh is that like seeing the future, Shao-Lin can do that, though he don't make much sense to me, Dr. Hudabo says he is a pretty powerful future teller, rare power I guess?" she shrugs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark spends a bit of quality time with his fries to cover an awkward pause, "I had brains like your's, I think my life'd have worked out different. That's a good power as far as I'm concerned. If I got what I have at your age I'd...Probably I'd do what I did anyway. Mark sighs. *




"Yeah but I wish I was fast, or something, oh well, your the coolest guy I know besides the Justice Elite, your like killer fast, and like really cool Mark, I just don't want to cramp your style, you know me being an egghead and all?" he gives Mark a boyish grin.

Then he whispers to Mark, "Hey man later on tonight, I am going to check out that *Test* Jimmy was talking about, want to com along?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 10, 2003)

> "Yeah but I wish I was fast, or something, oh well, your the coolest guy I know besides the Justice Elite, your like killer fast, and like really cool Mark, I just don't want to cramp your style, you know me being an egghead and all?" he gives Mark a boyish grin.




Mark laughs, a little embarassed. "I don't think I have a style. Not lately anyway. The last one didn't work out too good." 



> Then he whispers to Mark, "Hey man later on tonight, I am going to check out that Test Jimmy was talking about, want to com along?"




"Some of the other guys were talking about that. I don't think one more would hurt."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana smiles, "Evening Cassandra, precognitives?  Oh is that like seeing the future, Shao-Lin can do that, though he don't make much sense to me, Dr. Hudabo says he is a pretty powerful future teller, rare power I guess?" she shrugs. *




"He said some strange thigns to me in the gym,and it was kind of confusing." sips her drink and slowly explains what was said.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Tommy smiles to Mark, "Really you would go with me?  Awesome, I would be so scared by myself, I know I would feel better if you came along!"

Kiyana listens to Cassandra and replies, "Wow that is so strange Cassandra, I don't think I know what it means either, who is after whom?  Unless he means the attack at the Mall?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 11, 2003)

> Tommy smiles to Mark, "Really you would go with me? Awesome, I would be so scared by myself, I know I would feel better if you came along!"




"I said it," Mark affirms with a shrug.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

James eats in quit (somewhat strange that is for sure), lost in thought _Man I really want to go see those Dino's but I beat Jimmy is just trying to trick us somehow... get us in trouble or something like that. Maybe if I was just really careful they would never know we went and looked? I could put a pillow or something under the covers in case they have a bed check or something..._

He listens to what the others are saying and if he hears anyone else going he will listen in and will think about joining in...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana listens to Cassandra and replies, "Wow that is so strange Cassandra, I don't think I know what it means either, who is after whom?  Unless he means the attack at the Mall?" [/B]




"I didn't know of anny attack at the Mall?" looks over curiously. "What happened?"


----------



## Thain (Apr 11, 2003)

*"Cor, given your choice of name,"* Oliva says, stiring her tea, *"I would `ave guess you had the gift tae see the future. Cassandra, after all, was the name of the Oracle at Delphi, right?"*

*"Greek Gods gave `er the abilty tae know the future,"* Oliva said, quoting her (rather scant) memory of the Classics, *"Yae choose a name like yours, an' one just sort of assumes..."[\b] shrug, "What did Shao-Lin say, exactly?"*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *"Cor, given your choice of name," Oliva says, stiring her tea, "I would `ave guess you had the gift tae see the future. Cassandra, after all, was the name of the Oracle at Delphi, right?"
> 
> "Greek Gods gave `er the abilty tae know the future," Oliva said, quoting her (rather scant) memory of the Classics, "Yae choose a name like yours, an' one just sort of assumes..."[\b] shrug, "What did Shao-Lin say, exactly?" *



*

"I didn't choose my name.. one of the police men that saw me fight did. he said it was like I could see the moves of those I fought." shrugs and repleats verbatum what Shao-Lin said. "As for my powers.. there is not telling what I might finally manifest as abilities.. all my powers are simply heightened beyond human levels, nothing extra ordinary like teleportation, the ability to manifest energy forms or change into organic steel." shrugs. "I was told to just wait, and notify the staff as any new talents manifest."


(ooc feel free to back track and read the conversaton.)*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I didn't know of anny attack at the Mall?" looks over curiously. "What happened?" *




Kiyana nods, "Yeah some terrorists attacked the mall, though James thinks they were after someone in particular, but I ran before the action got really thick, I was really scared..."


----------



## Thain (Apr 11, 2003)

*"Ah, well, tha' explaisn yae name then... Sorry if I put yae out."* Olivia says, sipping on her tea as she ponders Saho-Lin's koans, *"If yae ask me, precognition just seems like a bleedin' mess. If the future can be know, then it cannae be changed ahead of time... `cause if yae could change it, then how could yae know it?"*

*"Paradox, thats what they call that."* Olivia says, and returns to a subject she actually knows about... *"Yeah, I noticed yae an' me seem to both have elite agility. Your super-strong too, right? More like Bruce Lee, rather than our Billy..."*

*"Only really 'super' power I `ave is my eyesight... I was a good archer before that comet. Although I am better now."* Oliva sets her tea down, and unwarps her sandwich, she crumples the foil into a bar and throws it at a trashcan halfway across the cafeteria... it bounces off a Justice Elite poster on the wall and falls in. She then does the same with the toothpick that had been holding her corned-beef together- only it impales itself into the plaster wall... Just to the left of Paragon's unmentionables. _(OOC: A Throwing Mastery oops!)_

Oliva blinks... he telescopic sight more than enough to show her what she'd just done, acceidentally.

*"Still...* she adds quickly, *"Good of the UN tae give us a place liek this tae learn tae control our abilities, eh? By the by, Cassie, I love that bra... Victoria's?"*


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2003)

Ryan, still gazing longingly at the delicious food, joins Mark's conversation with Tommy. "I'm going to go. It's probably nothing, something Jimmy made up to humiliate us." Could Jimmy be that smart? Trying to get them in trouble by making something like that up? Or even hurt them?

Well, between Mark's speed, Billy's steel body, and his own ability to fly, anything would have trouble hurting them. Tommy might get hurt, but that was life. It's not like he was being forced to go. The kid seemed to worship Mark, like he was an older brother or something.

"What's the worst that could happen, you know?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *"Ah, well, tha' explaisn yae name then... Sorry if I put yae out." Olivia says, sipping on her tea as she ponders Saho-Lin's koans, "If yae ask me, precognition just seems like a bleedin' mess. If the future can be know, then it cannae be changed ahead of time... `cause if yae could change it, then how could yae know it?"
> 
> "Paradox, thats what they call that." Olivia says, and returns to a subject she actually knows about... "Yeah, I noticed yae an' me seem to both have elite agility. Your super-strong too, right? More like Bruce Lee, rather than our Billy..."
> 
> ...




"Actually I have no superstrength as yet, my hand to hand attacks are.. accurate to a degree that most cannot belive. I..just know where to hit properly." glances down at her outfit. "I don't know..it was just something given to me.." looks at Oliva with a wry smile. "I am afraid that I am..what was the term used.. clueless about mundane matters.. ask me what one of a dozen martial art movements that can be done that could be termed.. 'knife hand strike' and I could answer.. ask me about.. well pretty much anything else.. I wouldn't know where to start."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Kiyana giggles as she plays with her cup of water in a peculiar manner, the liquid seems to flow upwards until it is fist sized globe of spinning water, spinning in space, small droplets floating in the air around the globe...

She smiles, "Ahah!" then *SPLOOSH* it falls to the table and sprays everyone with water, who is sitting at the table, as Kiyana giggles, "Oops... I almost had it that time, yes?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kiyana giggles as she plays with her cup of water in a peculiar manner, the liquid seems to flow upwards until it is fist sized globe of spinning water, spinning in space, small droplets floating in the air around the globe...
> 
> She smiles, "Ahah!" then SPLOOSH it falls to the table and sprays everyone with water, who is sitting at the table, as Kiyana giggles, "Oops... I almost had it that time, yes?" *




Cassandra looks over. "It must be interesting to manipulate water like that..as if it was sculpters clay..what does it ..." thinks for a moment. "what does it feel like to do that?" seems qenuinely curious about the display to the point of not minding being splashed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassandra looks over. "It must be interesting to manipulate water like that..as if it was sculpters clay..what does it ..." thinks for a moment. "what does it feel like to do that?" seems qenuinely curious about the display to the point of not minding being splashed. *




Kiyana pauses, "It just happens, I don't know how it feels..." she pauses, "I guess it is like bretahing or swimming, I just do it, yes?"

From behind Cassandra she hears a male voice, a slim handsome male, a mulato (mixed white and black), "A Cipher eh, you really don't know anything do yah?  Wow, pretty weird, never heard of an elite like that before, I mean like," he smiles, his green eyes glancing over the gathered students, "sorry, forgot to introduce myself, the name is Tyler.  Do you mind if I join you guys for dinner?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana pauses, "It just happens, I don't know how it feels..." she pauses, "I guess it is like bretahing or swimming, I just do it, yes?"
> 
> From behind Cassandra she hears a male voice, a slim handsome male, a mulato (mixed white and black), "A Cipher eh, you really don't know anything do yah?  Wow, pretty weird, never heard of an elite like that before, I mean like," he smiles, his green eyes glancing over the gathered students, "sorry, forgot to introduce myself, the name is Tyler.  Do you mind if I join you guys for dinner?" *




Cassandra turns and looks at Tyler. "well I do know somethings.. like .. English and a fair amount of cultural and object recognition. It's just some things aren't.." taps her head. "in here at the moment. My memory might return in the future or not.. I have to relearn things you take for granted.. like.. slang, " glances at Olivia. "and .. Commericial Items of the sort you were talking about.. earlier." smiles. "Still in a way it's facinating. I get to discover something new every day, it's almost a guarenteed event."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Tyler listens to Cassandra, "Sounds interesting, though a little strange, I wouldn't want to lose my memory too many good thoughts, and well memories in there" he taps his head.

"So did you ever wonder why you remembered certain things like that knife hand strike, but not slang, and even a wrinkle of who you might have been?" Tyler replies.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2003)

_OOC: Ok so NOW Billy come in._ 



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy reaches the Cafeteria last. He brings out a lunch tray with enough food for three normal people. He sits down next to Ryan. "So, Ryan. You haven't said much about where you're from. Got any family, seen any cool sights? When did you discover your powers?" *


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 11, 2003)

James smiles at Kiyana's abilities "*Pretty cool...*" but then is drawn back to the conversation about tonight's 'adventure' and whispers to Ryan "*Ah... I'll tag along with you guys if you don't mind. I don't want to get anyone in trouble, but you are all going I want to be there also.*" and again James looks around making sure no one is around listening.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

*The Cafeteria*

James does not notice anyone listening on the conversation besides those at the table, and they all seem to be involved in eating their respective meals, or chatting away.

_Spot Check rolled was 8, Hide roll is kept hidden for paranoia's sake..._

Across the cafeteria Billy notices a trio of females, giving him the once over, though in a hy way, to make it look as if they are not looking, when eye contact is made a short haired girl of mid-eastern ancestry smiles shyly before returning to her food, the trio giggles as they continue to chatter amongst themselves...

_Bluff check is 6, Sense Motive for Billy is 19 total, he easily picks up on the girls._

Tommy whispers to Mark and James, "Don't wory about being caught, I got a sweet subroutine I can run, that can mask our escape, they will never even know we are gone," he smirks, "sweet with you two guys around, I am not even scared anymore!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tyler listens to Cassandra, "Sounds interesting, though a little strange, I wouldn't want to lose my memory too many good thoughts, and well memories in there" he taps his head.
> 
> "So did you ever wonder why you remembered certain things like that knife hand strike, but not slang, and even a wrinkle of who you might have been?" Tyler replies. *




"My best quess is that the 'reactive' skills and the associated knowledge are so interlinked that I can.. instinctively access that knowledge. I am not sure why actual memories aren't there." sips her drink and pauses for a second. "I think the whole..lack of a past isn't so big since I don't really understand what I am missing.. as time goes on the councellors warned me that might change.. but I am confident that I will be able to learn to cope with it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "My best quess is that the 'reactive' skills and the associated knowledge are so interlinked that I can.. instinctively access that knowledge. I am not sure why actual memories aren't there." sips her drink and pauses for a second. "I think the whole..lack of a past isn't so big since I don't really understand what I am missing.. as time goes on the councellors warned me that might change.. but I am confident that I will be able to learn to cope with it." *




Tyler nods, "Well yeah if you don't know how good or bad you had it, then you really have not missed anything, have you?  Makes perfect sense, a real way to really reinvent yourself... I guess, not that you are changing..." he shrugs, "Screw it, this deep stuff is confusing me, you guys are all new here right?  Me too, I am in Class 3, I guess I got pyrokinetic powers... or something..."

Tyler lifts a finger, and it lights with fire, "No that I am a pyro or anything..." he smirks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tyler nods, "Well yeah if you don't know how good or bad you had it, then you really have not missed anything, have you?  Makes perfect sense, a real way to really reinvent yourself... I guess, not that you are changing..." he shrugs, "Screw it, this deep stuff is confusing me, you guys are all new here right?  Me too, I am in Class 3, I guess I got pyrokinetic powers... or something..."
> 
> Tyler lifts a finger, and it lights with fire, "No that I am a pyro or anything..." he smirks. *




"Nice to meet you Tyler.. I'm just a martial artist and acrobat mostly, my hand eye coordination, leaping and metabolism are mostly my only real powers. Nothing flashy or obvious like you and Kiyanna.. or particularly enhancing like some others." shrugs. "But I could do well in a fight with most of my class mates I am quessing."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2003)

Ryan turns to regard Billy for a moment, clearly uncomfortable as he stares into the floor. "Yes, not really, and during a pre-calc test." Are you done, 'Paladin?' Ryan thinks acidly. Leave me alone.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Nice to meet you Tyler.. I'm just a martial artist and acrobat mostly, my hand eye coordination, leaping and metabolism are mostly my only real powers. Nothing flashy or obvious like you and Kiyanna.. or particularly enhancing like some others." shrugs. "But I could do well in a fight with most of my class mates I am quessing." *




"I don't know I saw a few of these guys on CNN last week, they were pretty freaking awesome, I mean the way they toasted those hardsuits was like, slick, man... course there is also Jimmy Li, he is pretty tough too, and that Shao-Lin kid seems pretty enigmatic, but with a name like that, you have to know how to fight right?"

Tyler smirks, "Me, I am a lover, not a fighter, not trying to hurt people, I mean yeah, I just want to learn how to keep my powers in check, and not endanger people."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I don't know I saw a few of these guys on CNN last week, they were pretty freaking awesome, I mean the way they toasted those hardsuits was like, slick, man... course there is also Jimmy Li, he is pretty tough too, and that Shao-Lin kid seems pretty enigmatic, but with a name like that, you have to know how to fight right?"
> 
> Tyler smirks, "Me, I am a lover, not a fighter, not trying to hurt people, I mean yeah, I just want to learn how to keep my powers in check, and not endanger people." *




"The policemen that took me in  after my run in with the .. street gang called me that.. they even talked me into sparring with the Academy self defense instructur.. it was .. impressive." smiles. "I  told him afterwards that I could read his moves and it made the spar a bit easier." shrugs. "He gave me the codename and the social worker figured it would be easy to go along with it.. hence Cassandra Prophet.. besides.. I like Cassandra.. it's a nice name."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Tyler nods, "Well hey I am not doubting your fighting ability, I am sure you can hang with the best of them like Kensei, Paragon or even Raptor, I am sure you are awesome..." he smirks sarcastically, "but I mean you discoevred any other hobbies besides kicking butt?"  

Tyler pauses, "And if you really want to have a match, take on Jimmy Li, I would love to see someone wipe the floor with that goon, he is such a jerk... man he gets on my nerves!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tyler nods, "Well hey I am not doubting your fighting ability, I am sure you can hang with the best of them like Kensei, Paragon or even Raptor, I am sure you are awesome..." he smirks sarcastically, "but I mean you discoevred any other hobbies besides kicking butt?"
> 
> Tyler pauses, "And if you really want to have a match, take on Jimmy Li, I would love to see someone wipe the floor with that goon, he is such a jerk... man he gets on my nerves!" *




"I might spar with him sometime.. but as for anything else, I don't know.. I was reading some books the officers gave me. Dashiell Hammet and Conan Doyle.. I find the whole detective story genre interesting, though sometimes a bit confusing..." looks at Tyler and stops. "but that wasn't what you meant was it?" smiles


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

Tyler shrugs, "Books are a hobby, not much into the reading thing myself, I am a music man.  Course I specialize in electronica, and remixes, went by the name of DK, stood for Digital Kung-Fu, kind of catchy I guess... made alot of mixes, I do some now, though I have not found a venue to show them off at yet..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tyler shrugs, "Books are a hobby, not much into the reading thing myself, I am a music man.  Course I specialize in electronica, and remixes, went by the name of DK, stood for Digital Kung-Fu, kind of catchy I guess... made alot of mixes, I do some now, though I have not found a venue to show them off at yet..." *




"Music? Oh.. I haven't really listened to much.. what is electronica? I see I'll have to study that as well." nods her head.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Music? Oh.. I haven't really listened to much.. what is electronica? I see I'll have to study that as well." nods her head. *




Tyler smirks, "You don't have to study electronica, just listen to th beats, I got some mixes on my digital player," he hands Cassandra his headphones, the music coming out of them is fast, with a repeating rythymn, smooth bass, and sharp highs, no lyrics, but a swift changing beat, that keeps her involved with the music...

Tyler glances around the table, "So like whassup?" while Cassandra listens to the music.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan turns to regard Billy for a moment, clearly uncomfortable as he stares into the floor. "Yes, not really, and during a pre-calc test." *




"Ho, Not very talkitive. I get it. I offen come on strong. I'll tell you what. I'll back off and you can brood in quit if you like. But if you want to talk some time my doors always open." Some how Billy manages to but away nearly two pounds of food in under 10mins as his try is now empty.



> Across the cafeteria Billy notices a trio of females, giving him the once over, though in a hy way, to make it look as if they are not looking, when eye contact is made a short haired girl of mid-eastern ancestry smiles shyly before returning to her food, the trio giggles as they continue to chatter amongst themselves...




"Looks like I got some admirers, better introduce myself, you coming guys? looks like there's three of 'em and I'm not greedy." Jokes Billy as he gets up and crosses the cafeteria.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tyler smirks, "You don't have to study electronica, just listen to th beats, I got some mixes on my digital player," he hands Cassandra his headphones, the music coming out of them is fast, with a repeating rythymn, smooth bass, and sharp highs, no lyrics, but a swift changing beat, that keeps her involved with the music...
> 
> Tyler glances around the table, "So like whassup?" while Cassandra listens to the music. *




Cassandra gets up and takes the offered headset, letting the world bleed away till nothing but the beat of the music is there.. Trying to see what Tyle feels about it.

Without realizing it, she starts to sway and dance to the beat, standing in place as the music plays. As the song finishes she opens her eyes and looks at the others (most likely staring at her.)

"Oh sorry.. did I do something wrong?" Clueless and Innocent.


OCC: I'll let senor GM decide how the dance looked


----------



## Samnell (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: The Cafeteria*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy whispers to Mark and James, "Don't wory about being caught, I got a sweet subroutine I can run, that can mask our escape, they will never even know we are gone," he smirks, "sweet with you two guys around, I am not even scared anymore!"




"Sounds like you have this all planned out," Mark says. "Know how we're getting there yet?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Cafeteria*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Sounds like you have this all planned out," Mark says. "Know how we're getting there yet?" *




Tommy smirks, "I never do anything without a plan." he whispers as he draws both James and Mark closer, "alright, I got a vehicle checked out, hopefully one of us can drive?  Well Mark I know I you go fast, well James can teleport right?  We may not need a vehicle, but I got one just in case, it is an ATV, a Hummer, pretty snazzy huh?  The time to go is at 10:00 tonight, I will set the security bypass into motion... and then we make our way to the Garage, it will be locked, but with my bypass, we should be fine, it will open for me, should be easy, I built the network, and all," he smiles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> Without realizing it, she starts to sway and dance to the beat, standing in place as the music plays. As the song finishes she opens her eyes and looks at the others (most likely staring at her.)
> 
> "Oh sorry.. did I do something wrong?" Clueless and Innocent.
> *




Tyler smirks, "Nah, that was great, just groove with it, that is what my music is all about."

Kiyana smiles, "Hey we should go dancing this weekend, does that sound like a good idea?" she poses her question to those gathered.

Across the way, Cassandra can see Jimmy giving her an appreciative nod, with and added smirk, several of his boys also chuckling, having watched her dance.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tyler smirks, "Nah, that was great, just groove with it, that is what my music is all about."
> 
> ...




"Oh okay." Cassandra says to Tyler. Glances over at Kiyana "Go out and dance? Why?" looks over at Jmmy and sits down.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Oh okay." Cassandra says to Tyler. Glances over at Kiyana "Go out and dance? Why?" looks over at Jmmy and sits down. *




Kiyana pauses, taken aback, "Because dancing is fun, like swimming, you know fun right?  I said that right yes?"

Tyler nods, "Yeah dancing is fun, you do like to have fun right, I mean you still remember how to have fun right?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana pauses, taken aback, "Because dancing is fun, like swimming, you know fun right?  I said that right yes?"
> 
> Tyler nods, "Yeah dancing is fun, you do like to have fun right, I mean you still remember how to have fun right?" *




"Yeah it was kinda fun.. moving to the music an  all.  But why do we have to go someplace to dance and all that? I mean I was doing it right?" blinks and resumes eating. "Anyway..where would we go anyway?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Cafeteria*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy smirks, "I never do anything without a plan." he whispers as he draws both James and Mark closer, "alright, I got a vehicle checked out, hopefully one of us can drive?  Well Mark I know I you go fast, well James can teleport right?  We may not need a vehicle, but I got one just in case, it is an ATV, a Hummer, pretty snazzy huh?  The time to go is at 10:00 tonight, I will set the security bypass into motion... and then we make our way to the Garage, it will be locked, but with my bypass, we should be fine, it will open for me, should be easy, I built the network, and all," he smiles. *




Mark laughs, "I might remember how to hotwire a car, but I never learned how to drive one." He pauses, "I can't take passengers either. You know how you pick up bugs on the windshield? It would be like that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark laughs, "I might remember how to hotwire a car, but I never learned how to drive one." He pauses, "I can't take passengers either. You know how you pick up bugs on the windshield? It would be like that." *




Tommy smirks, "I wouldn't want that to happen, well I guess I can drive, I am a little short, but I can compensate, if it comes to that, something I picked up from living on a farm... bleh... so sounds like a plan? Just a little to reach the pedals," he grins.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Yeah it was kinda fun.. moving to the music an  all.  But why do we have to go someplace to dance and all that? I mean I was doing it right?" blinks and resumes eating. "Anyway..where would we go anyway?" *




Kiyana blinks, "Well like a club to dance, with lots of speakers, and lopud music, lots of people dancing, it is really fun!  I used to go all the time, back when I was at home, but I don't know any place like that around here..." she sighs.

Tyler smirks, "I know a place, called the Digital, real nice too, state of the art bio-neuro sound algorithms... I mean the stuff, really vibes yah, totally slick... I know a guy, can get us in, no questions asked!"

Kiyana smiles, "Really?!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> "Looks like I got some admirers, better introduce myself, you coming guys? looks like there's three of 'em and I'm not greedy." Jokes Billy as he gets up and crosses the cafeteria. *




The girl smiles as she looks up, and then looks back down shyly her three friends giggling, as Billy walks forward, then *SLIP... CRASH!* Billy finds himself sprawled out on the floor, on a thin sheet of ice, as he looks up, he sees Jimmy's crew laughing, as Jimmy gives Zero a high five...

Zero calls out, "Man, smooth move, newbie..."

The girls giggle, and the bulk of the students in the cafeteria laugh outloud, though many silence themselves trying not to be too loud, seeing Billy's mass and size...


----------



## Samnell (Apr 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy smirks, "I wouldn't want that to happen, well I guess I can drive, I am a little short, but I can compensate, if it comes to that, something I picked up from living on a farm... bleh... so sounds like a plan? Just a little to reach the pedals," he grins. *




Mark nods, "It's a plan...so this thing with the computer, do you have like a remote control or something or do you have to hook up to a machine or something?"

Mark tries and fails to suppress a laugh at Billy's fall.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana blinks, "Well like a club to dance, with lots of speakers, and lopud music, lots of people dancing, it is really fun!  I used to go all the time, back when I was at home, but I don't know any place like that around here..." she sighs.
> 
> ...




"It does sound intruiging." Cassandra says reluctantly. "Still I am assuming that school uniforms wouldn't fit in such places would it?" she asks with a bit of curiousisty. "and when would we be allowed to go to this.. 'Digital' after the attack at the mall?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2003)

Ryan too laughs at Billy's fall, but still imagines blasting Zero in the face with cosmic energy. How funny would that be, Zero? Ryan thinks angrily, remembering his own embarassment from the soccer game.

"I'd be willing to go and check things out too, you know. And I have a driver's license as well."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark nods, "It's a plan...so this thing with the computer, do you have like a remote control or something or do you have to hook up to a machine or something?"
> 
> Mark tries and fails to suppress a laugh at Billy's fall. *




Tommy smirks, "I can hook up from anywhere in the compound, my abilities are up here," he taps his head, "it helps alot in working on computers, they really understand me, and I understand them..."

Then Tommy laughs, "Ouch, that looked painful..." he looks to Ryan, "so you want to join us, we have to keep this Black Omega Top Secret, alright," he grins, "I just made that up... pretty cool huh?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It does sound intruiging." Cassandra says reluctantly. "Still I am assuming that school uniforms wouldn't fit in such places would it?" she asks with a bit of curiousisty. "and when would we be allowed to go to this.. 'Digital' after the attack at the mall?" *




Kiyana shrugs, "I don't know, but we can get you some clothes, I may some that fit, alright!"

Tyler nods, laughing as he sees Billy fall, "I don't know we can always just sneak out, not like there is a curfew on the weekends? Right?"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The girl smiles as she looks up, and then looks back down shyly her three friends giggling, as Billy walks forward, then SLIP... CRASH! Billy finds himself sprawled out on the floor, on a thin sheet of ice, as he looks up, he sees Jimmy's crew laughing, as Jimmy gives Zero a high five...
> 
> ...




Red-faced, Billy rises back to his feet. Knowing that the ice is there now he slides on his feet to the edge of the ice patch and makes his way over to Jimmy and Zero. 

The entire Cafeteria quiets down to see what Billy will do. 

Jimmy and Zero look up at Billy from their seats at the table, confusion on their faces. His expression serious Billy claps his hands down on their shoulders and squeezes, suddenly his expression lightens and a great booming laugh bouces across the cafeteria. "HAHA. You guys got me there. Nice move. I can just imagine the look on my face as I slipped." Billy displays genunie mirth, appearing not the least bit embaressed. "Now, if you don't mind I have some new friends to make. Its not a good idea to keep ladies waiting." Billy winks at Sarah then walks back towards the girls, staying alert for any more "surprises."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana shrugs, "I don't know, but we can get you some clothes, I may some that fit, alright!"
> 
> Tyler nods, laughing as he sees Billy fall, "I don't know we can always just sneak out, not like there is a curfew on the weekends? Right?" *




That would be quite nice of you." smiles and resumes finishing her meal, stopping when the prank goes down. "That wasn't nice.. how would they like it if someone humiliated them in public? Though I must confess that Billy seems to be dealing with it quite well."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy smirks, "I can hook up from anywhere in the compound, my abilities are up here," he taps his head, "it helps alot in working on computers, they really understand me, and I understand them..."




_Dammit. I could have used that to sneak out and..._ Mark stopped himself and tried not to think about how relaxing just one _or two...or three... Swimming. A swim would be relaxing and I wouldn't have to sneak out and screw all this stuff I don't- do -care about. Swimming. Cool water..._ 

Mark forced himself to look at Tommy. _A few hits would probably loosen him up. I bet he'd like it, and it would get me out of here to score some too._ Mark has a picture of himself and Tommy glassy-eyed leaning up against some wall just like him and his friend whatshisname used to do. _Those were- BAD times. Bad times. Swimming. It wouldn't take too much to convince Tommy to try it just once. Then they'd be real friends just like- Stop it. Swimming. Swim. Cool water._

Tommy looked so vulnerable all the sudden. Guilt hit Mark like that one pusher that time but his mouth was already open, "You know what would be cool? We could go out sometime and..." Mark swallowed hard. "Uh...swim? D'you like swimming?" A fry fell out of his shaking hand and Mark stared down at his plate, embarassed and ashamed.



> Then Tommy laughs, "Ouch, that looked painful..." he looks to Ryan, "so you want to join us, we have to keep this Black Omega Top Secret, alright," he grins, "I just made that up... pretty cool huh?"




Thankful for the distraction, Mark smiled shyly. "Yeah, it's pretty cool." _...to get someone new hooked up. Got free stuff that way. No harm done, just make people feel a little better. He'd thank me, just like I thanked Michael._ Mark recalled the intense haze of gratitude and self-loathing Michael kept him in for all that time, making him steal and worse for his next fix. He couldn't force his thoughts to anything else for a long moment and felt the beginnings of a headache.

"Pretty cool," Mark agreed again, not realizing he repeated himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

Jimmy Li tenses for a moment, but seeing the candor in Billy's voice he relaxes, as Zero visibly shivers, "Uh huh, yeah funny," he retorts slantly accented, an almost French flavor, "just a joke yeah, you is alright Billy..."

Sarah speaks mentally to Billy, _"Nice way to keep your cool, you know you are getting to Jimmy like no one else has, it is funny... but becareful..."_

As Billy approaches the table, the mid-eastern girl looks up, her eyes dazzling in appearance, and he feels completely at ease in her presence, she has a perfect smile, just the right amount of shyness, along with a more sensual quality, she speaks softly, in a lyrical tone, "Hello, you alright?"

While across the cafeteria, Tommy replies to Mark, "Yeah we could, I love swimming, we used to have this old tire swing, it was great!  There is a cool water park we could go to man, I mean if you don't mind hanging out with a geek like me," he grins, "I mean, I am no ladies man like Billy, I never even had a girl-girlfriend before..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

James, quit through out most of the conversation, finally perks up with Billy falls. He watches that ... zero fellow... thinking _I wonder how cold it is in space and if that guy would like a t-port trip there someday?_

He then looks back to Tommy and Mark "*Oh ya if you want I could get us out there. I can carry about 400lbs when I teleport so long as I am touching you. Of course I have to know where I am going; to be able to see it or have been there a few times. I have been training hard with it and I can get 7 or 8 miles in one 'trip'*"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jimmy Li tenses for a moment, but seeing the candor in Billy's voice he relaxes, as Zero visibly shivers, "Uh huh, yeah funny," he retorts slantly accented, an almost French flavor, "just a joke yeah, you is alright Billy..."
> 
> Sarah speaks mentally to Billy, "Nice way to keep your cool, you know you are getting to Jimmy like no one else has, it is funny... but becareful..."*




Billy responds to Sarah mentally:"That's how you deal with people like Jimmy, they want a reaction. Then give them a reaction. Just not the kind they're expecting. Puts them off balance and defuses the situation. But, boy does my kester hurt!" 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *As Billy approaches the table, the mid-eastern girl looks up, her eyes dazzling in appearance, and he feels completely at ease in her presence, she has a perfect smile, just the right amount of shyness, along with a more sensual quality, she speaks softly, in a lyrical tone, "Hello, you alright?"*




Billy kneels down to get closer to eye level with the girl. "Ello', I'm just fine, Jimmy's pretty harmless if you don't let him get to you. My name's Billy Bowen, from the USA. And right now I'd like to make new friend. Would like to be my friend. Billy grins at the girl as he adopts an innocent tone in his last sentance.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

Tommy nods to james, "Wow, well cool, but we have to keep this on the hush, you know Top Secret Black Omega... so that makes what, Mark, Ryan, James, and myself, sweet this is going to be great, I am so bringing my camera... the footage would be slick... eh?"

Across the Cafeteria, the girl smiles coyly at Billy's introduction, and looks up with her brilliant almond eyes, "A new friend, I do enjoy meeting new people, Billy Bowen," she glances to Zero and Jimmy, "I can see what you mean by them being harmless, you are a pretty tough guy, the big hero of the Valiant Shopping Center, Paladin was your _codename_ right?"

The girl takes a sip of her water, "My name is Arafina, Ara for short, I am pleased to meet you, Billy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That would be quite nice of you." smiles and resumes finishing her meal, stopping when the prank goes down. "That wasn't nice.. how would they like it if someone humiliated them in public? Though I must confess that Billy seems to be dealing with it quite well." *




Tyler shrugs, "That is nature of the beast, in my old school, if you weren't getting teased, you were teasing someone else, not cool, but that is the way things are, _children_ can be cruel..."

Kiyana sighs, "Billy is kind of cute though yes?"

Tyler smirks, "Yeah if you like that type.. big athletic, and well handsome, but the cool guys have substance, like me..."

Kiyana laughs, "Yeah right..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2003)

"Sounds like fun. I don't have anything better to do at night anyway. But it probably won't be real."

Ryan can't help but glance over at Billy, envious of the oaf's ability to deal with Jimmy and his way with girls. He's not a freak like me, he thinks. He at least looks normal, until he transforms. Not like me. I'll never be able to be like him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tyler shrugs, "That is nature of the beast, in my old school, if you weren't getting teased, you were teasing someone else, not cool, but that is the way things are, children can be cruel..."
> 
> ...





"I would say that he might be.." smirks. "My field of reference is understandably limited." she says to Kiyanna. "As for the other ..when will we try this.. dance club?"


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Across the Cafeteria, the girl smiles coyly at Billy's introduction, and looks up with her brilliant almond eyes, "A new friend, I do enjoy meeting new people, Billy Bowen," she glances to Zero and Jimmy, "I can see what you mean by them being harmless, you are a pretty tough guy, the big hero of the Valiant Shopping Center, Paladin was your codename right?"
> 
> The girl takes a sip of her water, "My name is Arafina, Ara for short, I am pleased to meet you, Billy." *




"Yeah its Paladin, Though I'm thinking of changing it, maybe to something like Disel, How's that sound? Ara that's lovely name, it sounds exotic. And who are your friends? Which class are you in? Not with Jimmy I hope." Billy's trademark wink makes an appearance with that last question.

[OOC: Billy isn't really babbling, he's waiting for a responce to each question before asking the next one. Just trying to save time]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2003)

Arafina replies to each question in kind, "I don't know, do you think you really need a codename, though both Diesel and Paladin are inspiring," she smiles, and glances to the two girls, a curly haired brunette, "This is Marina," and a short haired blonde, "and this is Chauntel," both girls smile at the mention of their names, and say hello in kind.

"No I am in Class 2, all three of us are, and I am used to Billy now, I am a second year student, it is not so bad, once you get past the posturing jerks," she replies, "so what do you think of the institute so far?"

Across the Cafeteria, Tommy finishes his meal, "Well I better run a diagnostic, and get everything ready for tonight, meet you guys in the garage at 10:15 alright, don't worry I will hjave everything taken care of... okay?"

Kiyana sighs, looking to Cassandra, "This weekend, how about Friday, that sounds like a good day right, I wish it was Friday already..." she smirks.

"Yeah I hear that, babe," Tyler replies, "so you in Cass?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Across the Cafeteria, Tommy finishes his meal, "Well I better run a diagnostic, and get everything ready for tonight, meet you guys in the garage at 10:15 alright, don't worry I will hjave everything taken care of... okay?"




Mark nods, "Sounds like a plan."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 16, 2003)

I quess so, assuming that I can be properly outfitted.. what do we do there besides dancing?" seems intely curious about all facets of the inpending trip.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 16, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Arafina replies to each question in kind, "I don't know, do you think you really need a codename, though both Diesel and Paladin are inspiring," she smiles, and glances to the two girls, a curly haired brunette, "This is Marina," and a short haired blonde, "and this is Chauntel," both girls smile at the mention of their names, and say hello in kind.
> 
> "No I am in Class 2, all three of us are, and I am used to Jimmy now, I am a second year student, it is not so bad, once you get past the posturing jerks," she replies, "so what do you think of the institute so far?"*




"Well It been and interesting couple of days with the Mall incident and dealing with Jimmy's antics. Not quite what I was expecting but seeing If I didn't have super powers I be going to college somewhere it not too Bad."  Billy takes a seat opposite of Ara. "So when does the superpower training start? All we first-years did today was play Soccer. What is there to do around here in the evenings?"


----------



## Thain (Apr 16, 2003)

(Sorry for not posting, ut the power has been down around here for... gosh, almost a week.Thank god its back...) 

*"Nae that anyone had asked me,"* Olivia interjected, turning her attentions back to the table and away from Jimmy's antics, *"But I wouldn't mind playing tag-a-long tae the clubs."*

*"What's thae drinking age around here?"* Olivia asked, almost to herself, adding, *"I `aven't had a nip in a month. Downright unhealthy."*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 16, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *(Sorry for not posting, ut the power has been down around here for... gosh, almost a week.Thank god its back...)
> 
> "Nae that anyone had asked me," Olivia interjected, turning her attentions back to the table and away from Jimmy's antics, "But I wouldn't mind playing tag-a-long tae the clubs."
> 
> "What's thae drinking age around here?" Olivia asked, almost to herself, adding, "I `aven't had a nip in a month. Downright unhealthy." *




"Oh I would be happy to go with you Olivia. You seem so.. knowledgable, I can confess that it's always a learning experience around you" smiles shyly. "You. well you're so knowledgable and worldy.. and both you and Kiyanna are so nice to me.." finishes her meal and looks over.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 16, 2003)

John finishes eating and sends a mental message to Billy, "I'm heading to my room to watch some tv.  Let me know whether or not you're going to go on this test of Jimmy's.  Let me know either way.  Catch you later."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 16, 2003)

James finishes eating also and says in a low voice "*Meet ya all later... this is going to be cool*"

James then goes back to his room and tries to find some dark cloths to better help him hide in...the night!


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 17, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John finishes eating and sends a mental message to Billy, "I'm heading to my room to watch some tv.  Let me know whether or not you're going to go on this test of Jimmy's.  Let me know either way.  Catch you later." *




Billy responds"I still think it's a bad idea but I won't try and stop you. If you run into any trouble though, have James come and fetch me."


----------



## Thain (Apr 17, 2003)

*"Bother it all, Cassie... Yae're making me blush."* Olivia joked, downing the last of her tea, *"Talking about `ow nice I am tae yae... After all, I'm just tring tae chat yae up."*

*"Anyhoo, I'm just a mean old chuffer a'heart..."* she joked, checking the time on her cellphone and tossing it back into her purse as she spoke, *"But Kiyanna rules OK, I'd say. I think we'd best be off tae class `though... What time d'yae have?"*


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 17, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy responds"I still think it's a bad idea but I won't try and stop you. If you run into any trouble though, have James come and fetch me." *



John sends another mental message to Billy, "I don't plan to go either.  Just wanted to know where you stood."

John then sends a message to James,  "If you guys are going out tonight and get into any trouble, teleport back and get me and Billy.  We'll come help."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 17, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *"Bother it all, Cassie... Yae're making me blush." Olivia joked, downing the last of her tea, "Talking about `ow nice I am tae yae... After all, I'm just tring tae chat yae up."
> 
> "Anyhoo, I'm just a mean old chuffer a'heart..." she joked, checking the time on her cellphone and tossing it back into her purse as she spoke, "But Kiyanna rules OK, I'd say. I think we'd best be off tae class `though... What time d'yae have?" *




"Oh.. okay." smiles.


OOC: You know.. I think it's AFTER classes


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Oh.. okay." smiles.
> 
> ...




_*OOC:* It is after class..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

Ara nods listening to Billy, "Well the training starts pretty quickly, especially for the older students, so I wouldn't worry about that, the Institute focuses on testing your abilities, and teaching one how to be responsible about using them... kind of reminds me of the X-men book my cousing used to read..."

Ara stands finishing her meal, "But I better go, hopefully I will see you around here," her friends stand as well, "bye Bill, it was nice meeting you..." she smiles and turns on her heels to leave.

Across the Cafeteria, the rest of the students are leaving, many planning to leave later that evening for a late night adventure while others just plan on hanging around, and relaxing.  Jimmy Li and his crew have already left as well, and it seems things are winding down in the cafeteria area...

Tyler stands, "Well Kiyana, Olivia, Cass, I say we all got a date this weekend, the drinking age is 20 by the way, Olivia, bbut I know a few people, so don't worry about that, see yah guys Friday, well hopefully before that, really.." Tyler leaves his virtua web address, "give me a ring, or just stop by my room, we can hang and stuff."

Kiyana nods, "I think that would be great," she stands, "Hmm I think I might go for a swim, anyone want to join me?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Tyler stands, "Well Kiyana, Olivia, Cass, I say we all got a date this weekend, the drinking age is 20 by the way, Olivia, bbut I know a few people, so don't worry about that, see yah guys Friday, well hopefully before that, really.." Tyler leaves his virtua web address, "give me a ring, or just stop by my room, we can hang and stuff."
> 
> Kiyana nods, "I think that would be great," she stands, "Hmm I think I might go for a swim, anyone want to join me?" *





"I would like to, if nothing more than to see about this.. 'diving' board at the pool I heard others talkign about. " smiles. "Not to mention it would be very interesting to see you in your 'element' so to speak."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> "I would like to, if nothing more than to see about this.. 'diving' board at the pool I heard others talkign about. " smiles. "Not to mention it would be very interesting to see you in your 'element' so to speak." *




Kiyana shrugs, "It is just something to do, that I really enjoy, just something fun, to relax... I wouldn't think of it as my element," she laughs, "but my powers do deal with water."


----------



## Thain (Apr 18, 2003)

(Oh, I'm a goof... disregard above comments about class.) 

"See her in `er element `as nothing tae do with it," jokes Olivia, "I just want tae see you in a bikini... But, a swim sounds rather alright after today's action."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *(Oh, I'm a goof... disregard above comments about class.)
> 
> "See her in `er element `as nothing tae do with it," jokes Olivia, "I just want tae see you in a bikini... But, a swim sounds rather alright after today's action." *




"I suppose that it could be quite.. refreshing." gets up and collects her plates to dispose of them. "Shall I meet you two at the pool?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

*Later that evening in the Garage…*

Tommy looked at his watch it just after 10:00 PM, as the others arrived, he smiled seeing them, and opened the door to the modified Hummer, it was a soft green with heavy duty tires, and all the extras one could want, it was obvious that no expense had been spared in its purchase.  Tommy hopped out, along with three others, Jimmy Li, Ace, and Zero.

Jimmy Li spoke first, “Looks like some of you decided to take me up on my offer, I promise you, you won’t be disappointed.”

Ace chimed in, “Looks like that Paladin clown is a no-show…”

Zero smirked, “Yeah, well who needs him, so you guys ready?”

Jimmy Li waved for the others to go quiet, “I got the keys, and I know the way, so lets get going, we got about a 20 minute trip ahead of us,” he walked to the driver’s side, and opened the door, “well stop gawking, and lets go.”

Tommy shrugged, “This is going to be so cool, right Mark?”

*Meanwhile earlier in the Gym…*

Kiyana was already swimming a few laps in the pool when the others arrived, she came to the edge of the pool and waved, her hair wet, dressed in  black two piece bikini, “Hey, glad you could make it, the water is nice and cool, yes?”

The pool is Olympic sized, with a high dive, and all the fixings, and climate controlled, so the water is perfect, while the rest of the gym is lit, besides Cassandra, Olivia, and Kiyana, there seems to be no one else.

_*OOC:* I am assuming that Billy and John are doing their own thing, and are not involved in these two situations…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> [, right MaB]*Later that evening in the Garage…*
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile earlier in the Gym…*
> ...




Cassandra arrives in a robe and her issued school one piece. "Yes it looks to be." she says as she walks up to the diving board and goes for as showy and acrobatic a high jump as she can (without hitting the ceiling.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

Kiyana smiles, "Wow, that was amazing, Cassandra, nice job," she floats easily in the water, "I didn't know yuo could high dive, you are really talented."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kiyana smiles, "Wow, that was amazing, Cassandra, nice job," she floats easily in the water, "I didn't know yuo could high dive, you are really talented." *




Cassandra surfaces. "I checked the olympic high diving files while I was changing.. seemed prudent to see what was done and how." shakes her hair and pulls it out of her face. "Quite nice indeed." lays back and doesn the backstroke. "very nice pool.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

"Com'on John, It'll be fun I'm sure the girls won't mind."  Billy and John arrive at the pool clad in trunks. Billy is pulling the reluctant John along behind him. Once he enters the pool area Billy lets go of John and runs full tilt for the pool. "CannonBall!" Cries Billy as he jumps over the girls at the poolside, grabs his knees and proceeds to swamp the girls with a tremendous tidal wave. Its several minutes after that before anyone realizes that Billy has yet to come up for air.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

Kiyana shakes her hair out, looking surprised, "Wow, everyone is here, well almost everyone, I guess the other guys decided to stay home," she shrugs looking for Billy, and dips beneath the water, looking for him, and finding him easily...

_I am assuming Billy is in Steel Form, since his Immunities only work in that form _


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

A seemingly comatose steel clad Billy lays on the bottom of the pool. As Kiyana swimms by he opens his eyes smiles then winks at her before going back to playing dead.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

"How cute, and here I thought, we would be the only one's enjoying the gym, this just seems to be a hot-spot," Isabelle pauses, "Oh its the students of Class 4," she smirks.


*Isabelle*






Sarah replies to Isabelle, "Oh hey John, hi Billy, didn't think I would see you guys here, we got bored, since the boys went out, and decided to wok out, but I think swimming would be just as good..."

*Sarah*





The two girls disrobe, Sarah wearing a black and red sporty bikini two-piece, and Isabelle wearing a more sexy blue string bikini, they both stand at the edge of the pool, before diving into the water, and joining the fun.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2003)

Cassandra nods. "True enough, it seems to be quite good as a meeting spot for the moment." dives down to check on Billy.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 18, 2003)

Back at the Hummer...

James shrugs his shoulders and get into the truck... this is not looking good as he assumed we were going without Jimmy. James sticks close to Tommy and the others, incase they need a quick get away (having already t-ported to his room once, James is ready to do it again with his friends if Billy tries to pull a fast one)


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 18, 2003)

John looks around, laughs at Billy's cannonball, and floats up to the high dive.  "Haven't been swimming in a long time.  I should go more often."
John jumps off and does a nice pike style dive landing in the pool with a moderate amount of splash, then procedes to hang out with the others and do some laps.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

Getting board with his play dead routine. No one seemed overly concerned so Billy will walk down to the deep end and run some laps on the bottom of the pool for a great resistance work out before joining the others on the surface.

"Hello ladies." greets Billy no longer in his steel form. "What have we here." excliams Billy at the sight of Isabelle. " tis' an honor to meet you my'lady. My name is Paladin, but most call me by my given name, Billy." 

Mentally Billy projects to John, hoping Sarah doesn't pickup on it. "I'm beginning to wonder about the shortage of ugly girls around this place. There practically extinct!" 

Billy will hold out his hand taking hers if offered and gentlemenly kiss the back of her hand."You're truly the finest rose in this garden of paradise." Billy waits to see what reaction his greeting produces. 

[OOC: Billy's 18 so how old are the second years students anyway.]


----------



## Samnell (Apr 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy hopped out, along with three others, Jimmy Li, Ace, and Zero.




Mark almost left immediately on seeing Jimmy. That was one dinosaur he wasn't interested in. What did he do to des- Nevermind, answering that question would take way too long.



> Tommy shrugged, “This is going to be so cool, right Mark?”




"Uh yeah," Mark says uncomfortably.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2003)

The thug patrol. Wonderful. The average IQ in this room had suddenly dropped by fifty points. Ryan sighed. The, struck with an idea, he walks close to James and whispers quietly "If possible, at the site, could we... uh... break the Hummer and leave Jimmy in the cronies with a long walk ahead of them?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

*The Hummer...*

Jimmy Li smirks to the guys as they pile in, he drives the Hummer out smoothly, and then he pulls out the long drivway onto the access road, and drives onto the highway for a bit, he turns on some music, mixture of trance and hip-hop, adn he grooves to it as he drives...

Zero glances over his shoulder, "I am still surprised you guys showed up, the name is Bjoba," the african youth replies, "but my buddies call me Zero, trust me when I say you ain't seen nothinglike this before..."

Ace nods, "Yeah, real cool that Jimmy found this place."

The drive continues for another 15 minutes or so, and then Jimmy Li pulls the Hummer off-road and takes a trail, moving away from the main road, deeper into the brush, and then dense tropical forest... the ride bumpy, jostling the people inside...

Tommy glances to Mark, "Man I am kind of scared... Mark..."

Jimmy Li eventually brings the Hummer to a stop, and you see that the vehicle is overlooking a deep cleft, with a lush tropical jungle flourishing in it for miles to see...  

Jimmy hops out, pocketing the keys, "Here we are, we have to climb down from here, the place is not marked, to keep it hidden, run by some genome firm, or some crap, so you guys still want to see what is inside?"

*Back at the Pool...*

_*OOC:* The students range from 14 to 19, but most are around 15-17, and age is not a factor in being a second year student, only time, some are as young as 15, some are 18, the curriculum is structured around the various students ages, and their stage in development of their powers..._

Isabelle laughs at Billy's display of chivalry, "How cute," she says in a slight accented tone, "Nice to meet you Billy," she allows him to kiss her hand, "I had hardly expected to be treated like royalty... but who am I resist..."

Sarah sighs, "Don't worry, Billy is like that with all the ladies..." she says, and then looks to Billy, "if only you could see what he is thinking..."

Isabelle sighed, "And here I felt special..."

Kiyana giggles jumping on Billy's back, giving him a big hug, "Well don't worry he is mine!" she says playfully.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

Billy grins unapologetically at Sarah and winks.

As Kiyana Jumps on his back "I am forever yours my little russian flower." responds Billy just as playfully. Then he lifts up the tiny girl with ease and dunks her.

"Hey John, get over here." "He's a little shy." whispers Billy to the girls."You don't expect me to entertain all these lovely ladies myself do you." 

"So ah you girls up for a little, ah what's that game called. You know, the one where girls sit on your shoulders and try to knock each other over?".

" I got Dibs on Isabelle here" Putting words to action Billy scoops up Isbelle and puts her up on his sholders.

"John you get over here, Your Sarah's partner and Olivia and Kiyana can work out who sits on top of who." Billy grins at Olivia's sudden blush.

"I didn't forget you Cassandra, You can get into the next round."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy glances to Mark, "Man I am kind of scared... Mark..."




Mark shrugs, "What for? It's just woods."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *The thug patrol. Wonderful. The average IQ in this room had suddenly dropped by fifty points. Ryan sighed. The, struck with an idea, he walks close to James and whispers quietly "If possible, at the site, could we... uh... break the Hummer and leave Jimmy in the cronies with a long walk ahead of them?" *





James gets a big smiles on his face... he whispers back "*Yea that might be really nice. I am sure I can carry you guys. But how do we break the hummer?*"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 18, 2003)

John hops out of the pool, "Hey, Sarah.  How's it going?"
John turns to the other ladies and introduces himself, "Hi ladies.  I'm John.  Nice to meet you."  John telekinetically retrives a towel intending to dry himself off a bit, but being a bit overzelous with his power, the towel winds up flopping him in the face, which brings laughter from Billy and the girls.  John starts to laugh and grins sheepishly, "Guess I need more practice."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

*At the Restricted Wildlife Preserve...*

Tommy replies to Mark, "Yeah you are right," he toughens up, "nothing to be afraid of at all... right!?"

Jimmy shrugs, "Well lets get going, the good stuff is inside," he walks towards the edge and starts work his way down, "you guys coming?"

Both Zero and Ace follow Jimmy and stand at the edge, "Come on guys we should stick together..."

Tommy glances up to Mark...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2003)

*Back at the Pool...*

Isabelle makes a face as if she finds this all just too amusing, "Hmm, I can see you have a way with people..." she replies leaning forward and looking Billy in the eyes, "I can see why some ladies would find that attractive..."

Kiyana giggles slipping back into the water, and swims about, enjoying herself in the water, she bursts out of the water, leaping into the air, and slipping back into the water without even a single sploosh, just slipping into the water...

Sarah replies to John mentally, _"You are looking rather chipper, John, how have you been, I hope you haven't let Jimmy get to you lately..."_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 18, 2003)

James sticks with the other 3 guys, and follows the Jimmy and his friends... _God I hope this is not as bad an idea as I am starting to think that it is..._ and tries to stay alert.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2003)

Ryan whispers back to James "Yeah, I can break it. While Jimmy and his gang are climbing, I can fly up and fry the engine. I'd rather steal the keys or empty the gas tank though."

Ryan smiles. This could be fun. It was nice to get a chance to strike back at Jimmy. "Age before beauty," he says, motioning dismissively.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy glances up to Mark...




Mark gets up and gets out of the car, letting the tough guys lead the way.

"Let's let the experts go first."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Pool...Sarah replies to John mentally, "You are looking rather chipper, John, how have you been, I hope you haven't let Jimmy get to you lately..." *



John replies back mentally, "I'm doing good.  Especially when I'm around a pretty girl like you."    John frowns a bit and looks away and says mentally, "I'm sorry.  You're with Jimmy.  I don't want to get between you two."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

*The Restricted Wildlife Preserve...*

The floor of the jungle is about 300 feet below, beneath a thick canopy of leaves, and greenery.  The group reconvenes at the bottom, and the sounds of the night jungle are all around them...

Ryan spots a large dragonfly, nearly as large a tennis racket resting on a leaf.  The night sky is barely visible through the thick canopy overhead, and Mark notices something moving amidst the brush, on his right...

Jimmy looks around, "Be on your toes guys, there is alot of different and strange things in this place, and since we snuck in, we are on our own... lets just hope we don't run into the *Tyrant* again..." he smirks, looking over his shoulder.

*Jimmy Li*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John replies back mentally, "I'm doing good.  Especially when I'm around a pretty girl like you."    John frowns a bit and looks away and says mentally, "I'm sorry.  You're with Jimmy.  I don't want to get between you two."  *




Sarah smiles, speaking mentally, _"Oh don't worry about it, I mean we are still friends right, I mean you do want to be my friend right?  Besides you are a pretty cool guy, and you got powers similar to me, which is always nice,"_ she smirks, and floats towards John till she is right in front of him, and ruffles his hair, _"Just relax, John, lets just enjoy the moment..."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 19, 2003)

Cassandra sits back in the shallow end and seems quite content just watching the others play, with a bit of a studious look on her face as if she is analysing the horse play and noting it down for future refeence, despite her studious look she is smiling.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sarah smiles, speaking mentally, "Oh don't worry about it, I mean we are still friends right, I mean you do want to be my friend right?  Besides you are a pretty cool guy, and you got powers similar to me, which is always nice," she smirks, and floats towards John till she is right in front of him, and ruffles his hair, "Just relax, John, lets just enjoy the moment..." *



  John looks at her smiling and says mentally, "Friends.  Sounds like a good begining.  So, what do you want to do with this moment?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *  John looks at her smiling and says mentally, "Friends.  Sounds like a good begining.  So, what do you want to do with this moment?" *




_"Hmm.. how about this..."_ she gives John an shove and pushes him into the pool, she follows laughing, making sure he gets plenty dunked... _"Never miss an opportunity, I always say!"_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassandra sits back in the shallow end and seems quite content just watching the others play, with a bit of a studious look on her face as if she is analysing the horse play and noting it down for future refeence, despite her studious look she is smiling. *




The cool waters are refreshing, refreshing to some vacant memory locked deep inside, of cold brackish waters, tainted with blood... soldiers everywhere... and fighting... and death... and the smell lingers just out of reach...

Cassandra catches the vague image of a man standing before holding out his hand, it is bloody, just as his form is, and ragged, and black with a red triangle design on the breast... was he a father, a friend... or an enemy she cannot recall... but he reaches out for her... before the water splashes... and she sees Kiyana floating in front of her

Kiyana giggles, "You alright, been calling you for like the last few minutes... come on stop being all stand-offish... you don't make friends that way!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The cool waters are refreshing, refreshing to some vacant memory locked deep inside, of cold brackish waters, tainted with blood... soldiers everywhere... and fighting... and death... and the smell lingers just out of reach...
> 
> ...




Cassandra blinks, her mouth wide open as she tries to lock down the memory in her mind. "Oh.. how long was I out." slips up from where she is lying on the steps, and draws a long shuddering breath. "I.. I need to be excused a moment Kiyana.. I..saw something." stands up and makes to move. "I will be right back.. just need to copy the thing I saw down before I forget some of the details."

(assuming no one stops her.. she runs back to her room and draws it out befroe returning to the pool)


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 19, 2003)

"So are we gonna play or not!" exclaims billy as he bounces Isabelle on his shoulders.
"Kiyana, Sarah come on Mount Up!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"So are we gonna play or not!" exclaims billy as he bounces Isabelle on his shoulders.
> "Kiyana, Sarah come on Mount Up!" *




Kiyana glances back to Billy, as Cassandra runs off, "Uhh... did I say something to upset her?  She just kind of ran off..."

Kiyana climbs out of the water... blinking, confused...

*At Cassandra's room...*

As Cassandra paused at her room, a voice from behind her chimed in, "You saw him didn't you, I don't know who he is though... and I doubt you know either... perhaps he is just an errant ghost of your past?"

It is Shao-Lin... standing amidst the shadows of the hallway.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana glances back to Billy, as Cassandra runs off, "Uhh... did I say something to upset her?  She just kind of ran off..."
> 
> ...




"I.. saw something." scribbles quickly as she pushes her wet hair out of her face, and looks back. "Something concrete.. a man.. and a uniform symbol.. looked military or paramiliarty." grins as she finishes her drawing. "See?" she says as she put it against her terminal and hurriedly writes down what she saw. "I wanted to get it down before I forgot any details.. but I can't really look into it now..oh.. Kiyana must think she scared me off." looks over at Shao-Lin as she finishes a description of what she saw. "But.. I have something for the next tiem I talk to my coucellor." practically giddy as she passes him. "As for what.. he is.. it's okay, we'll look at it later."

Grins and dashes off to head back to the pool. As she enters the pool area she leaps high, laughing and flipping as she goes, aiming for a full out dive into the deep end.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"Hmm.. how about this..." she gives John an shove and pushes him into the pool, she follows laughing, making sure he gets plenty dunked... "Never miss an opportunity, I always say!" *



John attempts to telekinetically pull Sarah into the pool, laughing all the while.

OOC:  Telekinesis +8


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2003)

While Jimmy and his crew are busy climbing down the cliff, Ryan opens the gas tank of the Hummer and siphons the gas from it, or will use cosmic energy to increase his strength and then punch a hole in it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John attempts to telekinetically pull Sarah into the pool, laughing all the while.
> 
> OOC:  Telekinesis +8 *




It isn't hard for John to get Sarah in the pool since her momentum was carrying the both of them into the pool, she laughs, "See, no need to be uptight..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *While Jimmy and his crew are busy climbing down the cliff, Ryan opens the gas tank of the Hummer and siphons the gas from it, or will use cosmic energy to increase his strength and then punch a hole in it. *




Ryan punches a hole into the gas tank, allowing the fuel to pool on the ground, but at the same time, setting off a shrill alarm, that pierces the darkness of the night...

The Ryan sees Jimmy leap back up the incline, and land just opposite of him on the other side of the vehicle, "What in the hell are you doing?!  I mean you got guts, trashing the Institute's hummer like that..." he whistles looking at the damage, "Yeah it isn't going anywhere for a while..."

Jimmy sighs, looking irritated, and presses the alarm button, silencing it, "Well I hope you are happy..."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 19, 2003)

At the sound of the car alarm, instinct takes over and Mark is a hundred yards down the road before he realizes he's not at fault.

"Oh," He runs back. "What happened?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 19, 2003)

After her dive into the pool, Cassandra slips up to Kiyana. "Sorry to dash off like that." slips back on her back and paddles around. "But I was told if I had any memory flashes to make sure they were written down right away." Looks over at the mutual pushing/shoving at the other end. "I see everyone is having a fun time."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2003)

*At the Hummer...*

"Well the genius buddy of yours, just smashed the gas tank, the vehicle ain't going anywhere anytime soon," Jimmy replies, "if that was a joke, it was in bad taste, I am not explaining that to Mr. Kincaid."

Jimmy sighs, "Well we ain't fixing this here, unless one of you is some miracle elite mechanic?"

From down the incline, you can hear Tommy, "Hey GUYS, you should see this!" it is a high pitched yell, he is obviously still going through puberty.

Those down at the bottom of the incline, can see what Tommy is seeing, a large clearing where a herd of massive creatures have gathered they stand at about eight to ten feet at the shoulders, nd have massive armored heads with horns... there must be about 12 of them in a circle around smaller ones...

Tommy blinks.. "Whoa..."

*At the Pool...*

The studets continue to rough houe, and have fun, in the pool.  Kiyana gives Cassandra a curious look, "Alright, so you had a memory?  Was it a good one?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well the genius buddy of yours, just smashed the gas tank, the vehicle ain't going anywhere anytime soon," Jimmy replies, "if that was a joke, it was in bad taste, I am not explaining that to Mr. Kincaid."
> 
> Jimmy sighs, "Well we ain't fixing this here, unless one of you is some miracle elite mechanic?"




Mark shrugs.



> From down the incline, you can hear Tommy, "Hey GUYS, you should see this!" it is a high pitched yell, he is obviously still going through puberty.




Mark pushes the car out of his mind, along with wondering why punching into the gas tank was a good idea, and goes down to look at the dinosaurs with Tommy. Jimmy could walk home.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 19, 2003)

"Not much of one." tells what she saw and experienced." But still it's a start..." looks over a Kiyana. "So.. you understand why I had to rush off and write it down."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"Not much of one." tells what she saw and experienced." But still it's a start..." looks over a Kiyana. "So.. you understand why I had to rush off and write it down." *




Kiyana nods, treading water, "You want to write it all down yes?"

She cocks her head thinking, "Make sure you don't forget anything, makes sense to me, unless I am wrong yes?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kiyana nods, treading water, "You want to write it all down yes?"
> 
> She cocks her head thinking, "Make sure you don't forget anything, makes sense to me, unless I am wrong yes?" *




"No.. you got it right.. so dod you and Oliva knock down the others in your little contest?" smiles as she looks around to see what the others are up to.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2003)

*Interlude*

*Meanwhile back at the Restricted Wildlife Preserve…*

_*Conversation translated from Somali –Editor_

“That looks like everyone checked in sir,” the ranger spoke in a tired haggard tone, as he sat down, relaxing his bones.

The Preserve Manager looked over the logs, “Eh, what about Mubasa?” he replied in a matter of fact tone.

“He didn’t check in?” the ranger replied, with a worried tone.

“No contact in the last three hours, wasn’t he assigned to site Zeta,” the manager replied raising a brow, “and that area is especially dangerous, the pack has claimed that region as their own.”

The ranger stood quickly seeing that his day was not even close to over, “I will put together a team to find him, dear God I hope he is alright.”

The manager nodded, echoing his sentiment, “Take small-arms, you may need it…”

*Back at the Institute in a Conference Room…*

Dr. Hudabo took a seat, and glanced at his gathered staff, “I have taken a look at the data, and the information on the attack at the Mall, and my conclusion is the same as yours, the terrorists were after our students.  Specifically Ryan Prolaski, though at this time, I have no clear motive on why.”

Jun Min replied adjusting her papers, “Are you sure, and if that is true, should we alert the student to the inherent danger his life may be in.”

Dr. Hudabo nodded, “As prudent as that sounds, his psychological profile does not lead me to believe that at this point in time, such an act would be productive or warranted.  I am currently going over his records to see  a reason why, he may be a target by these terrorists forces, or perhaps a tie to the Congo Protectorate.”

Mr. Kincaid sighed, “I don’t like any of this, and I for one think we should perhaps step up security around the compound, maybe stricter curfew hours, and security checkpoints.”

Jun Min disagreed, “No, this is a school, an Institution for learning, and to help train young elites, not a prison, I don’t think that would be conducive to the learning atmosphere.”

Dr. Hudabo fixed his glasses, “I will consult with the Board of Directors on the next course of action, for now stay alert, and try to keep an eye on the students, but we must continue to do what we do best, is that understood?”

The staff agreed, though some with great reluctance…


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 21, 2003)

James shrugs his shoulder to Jimmy, "*Hey we are all new to this stuff... and we an't got full control over everything yet.*" When he hears Tommy he starts heading that way, a slight smile on his face... _Jimmy an't going to be able to blame us without getting himself into trouble..._


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2003)

Ryan looks around nervously. He had screwed up. However, James' idea proved to be a lifesaver. 

"I'm...uh...really sorry. I just lost control. I was trying to make myself stronger...and uh...well you know."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2003)

*Back at the Dino Paddock...*

The boys gather back up together, and can see the herd of triceratops, after Tommy pointed them out to Mark, standing guard it seems.  They do not seem to notice the teens, and more intent on other things in the surroundings...

In the distance, the group hears the call of some large beast, and then an echo of several other calls, and then another sound.... it is faint amidst the calls... but then the group hears it again... once the calls end...

"He...lp!" in a faint human voice in the distance... deeper into the preserve...

*Back at the Pool...*

Kiyana replies to Cassandra, "Oh I am not one for playing, but the rest seem to be having fun, I just enjoy swimming, I actually wanted to be an Olympic swimmer one day... my trainer though I could do it, yes..."

Kiyana sighs, "But they don't allow elites, only baselines... not fair I guess..."

At the other end of the pool the guys and girls play, amongst themselves, getting wet, making trouble, and well just being young, and carefree, and having fun...


----------



## Samnell (Apr 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "He...lp!" in a faint human voice in the distance... deeper into the preserve...




Mark takes off, full speed towards the voice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2003)

He couldn't believe there were actual dinosaurs. It was so cool! He wondered if there were any Stegosauruses; those were always his favorite as a kid. Then, Ryan heard the call for help. He glanced at Mark. Did trouble always seem to follow him around?

In a flash, the object of Ryan's focus disappeared as Mark ran off. Ryan took after him, flying through the air towards the source of the noise.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2003)

Tommy blinked, as Ryan and Mark took off towards the voice, he glanced up to James, "What the... did they go after that voice!?"

Jimmy blinked, seeing both take off, "Damn where you guys going... damn!"

Ace blinks, and then rushes after Mark at superspeed, just as quickly as Mark, as Jimmy groans, "Idoits!  This place isn't the place to be running off blindly!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Back at the Pool...
> 
> Kiyana replies to Cassandra, "Oh I am not one for playing, but the rest seem to be having fun, I just enjoy swimming, I actually wanted to be an Olympic swimmer one day... my trainer though I could do it, yes..."
> ...




Cassandra nods. "I would think there would be others who wouldn't mind a little .. competion.. there seems to be a bit between Oliva and I." smiles. "I find it thrilling, she pushes me to my limits."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy blinked, as Ryan and Mark took off towards the voice, he glanced up to James, "What the... did they go after that voice!?"
> 
> Jimmy blinked, seeing both take off, "Damn where you guys going... damn!"
> 
> Ace blinks, and then rushes after Mark at superspeed, just as quickly as Mark, as Jimmy groans, "Idoits!  This place isn't the place to be running off blindly!" *




James gives Jimmy a hard look and then tries to see where the call for help might have come from.  He says to Tommy "*Get back to the Hummer... see if it has a radio, we might need help.*"  James will then teleport down to just behind where Mark and Ace are running. After that he uses "double-move" teleports following in the wake of the two speedsters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2003)

*The Preserve...*

Tommy nods, "Yeah, you sure we might get in trouble..." he pulls out his cell-phone from his jacket, "I will try and call Kiyana she would help us right?"

Jimmy growls, "Damn it..." he starts to run after the others, "this is just great!"  Zero follows after, with great reluctance...

Tommy sighs... and gives Kiyana a ring on her phone...

Meanwhile both Mark and Ace arrive at a scene of destruction, a thrashed jeep, looks to have hit a tree, then been ripped apart by some massive force, pieces strewn about the jungle floor... barely visible in the dimming moonlight... unfortunately the calls for help have stopped...

Ace glances to Mark, "Man this does not look good..."

Just out of sight, both Mark and Ace hear something padding softly through the brush, on the right... it is only then that they spot two sets of eyes looking back at them... reptillian in nature in the moonlight...

*Back at the Pool...*

Kiyana replies to Cassandra with a shrug, "Sounds like fun!" she splashes cassnadra the group continues to play, for quite some time, swimming, chatting, and well just being young.

As things are winding down, a funny song begins to play from the poolside, and Kiyana scrambles out of the pool, and grabs her cell phone silencing the catchy tune, "Huh, oh hey Tommy, why are you..." she pauses, "Oh my gosh, well yeah, but... wow... you be safe, alright, don't worry I am going to help if I can..."

She puts the phone away, "Tommy just called me, he says he went to the Restricted Wildlife Preserve, I guess they need some help.  Something about trying to save someone... and dinasaurs!"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 23, 2003)

John looks at Billy with a frown on his face, "I knew that was a bad idea to go out there with Jimmy.  We've got to get out there and help them, but how are we going to get there in time?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Pool...*
> 
> Kiyana replies to Cassandra with a shrug, "Sounds like fun!" she splashes cassnadra the group continues to play, for quite some time, swimming, chatting, and well just being young.
> 
> ...




Cassandra settles back and response to the play with splashing of her own and other skylarking events. Such as using her leaping power to do 'standing dives' in the pool, with only so so successes. "Guess you do need a board after all " she says with a shrug, but it is clear the outsider is clearly enjoying herself as her eyes are aglow and she's smiling.

After the phone call she looks a bit thoughtful, "Wouldn't it be a bit hard to sneak out of the complex to 'rescue' them? Or can we just do like they did and grab a car?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2003)

*At the Pool*

Sarah floats out of the pool near John, "If Jimmy and your friends are in trouble, I am going to go help... sneaking out or not..."

Isabelle hops off of Billy's shoulders, "Count me in, can't leave thoe boys to get into trouble on their own.  I think it would be ebst we keep this to ourselves, since both of our collective friends would get into primo trouble... over this eh, amigos?"

Kiyana nods, "I agree, but we need to hurry..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *At the Pool
> 
> Sarah floats out of the pool near John, "If Jimmy and your friends are in trouble, I am going to go help... sneaking out or not..."
> 
> ...




"I'll go change into something more approaite for the field.. and we should all meet in the vehicle area in..10 minutes?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

*Meanwhile the Traveller... all alone...*

James teleports into a darkened glade, and he can feel the wind rush of both Mark and Ace zip by him, he takes a moment to take styock of where they are headed, and prepares to teleport again....

Out of the corner of his eye as his power activates, he catches a large object in the sky, a black military aerodyne, moving silently through the sky, his power activates as he sees Ryan zip by in a glowing nimbus of power... Ryan skims right underneath the craft without noticing it...

_James makes a spot check of 17 total, beating the DC of 15, Ryan rolled a total roll of 12 for his Spot Check._

Soon both heroes arrive at the same scene as Mark and Ace, though Ryan from his elevated vantage point can see more wreckage beyond the clearing... and a humanoid figure holding a rifle and ducking behind a thick tree, looking frnatic, about 60 feet ahead through the brush...

_Spot check for Ryan was 21, DC was 15, he easily spots someone ahead._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Just out of sight, both Mark and Ace hear something padding softly through the brush, on the right... it is only then that they spot two sets of eyes looking back at them... reptillian in nature in the moonlight...




"You take left, I got right," Mark points out the eyes. "Keep on 'em so they can't gane up on one of us." Not waiting for an answer, he hurls himself at the reptilian eyes on the right.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "You take left, I got right," Mark points out the eyes. "Keep on 'em so they can't gane up on one of us." Not waiting for an answer, he hurls himself at the reptilian eyes on the right. *




_Mark gets a Listen Check of 1, versus a Move Silently Check of 17, he fails, by a large margin and is considered flat-footed..._

_*OOC:* From now on when I make die rolls, I will post the results, but not the outcome of the check, to give players a chance to use their Hero Points, if they wish to change the outcome...  I am going to assume Mak does not wish to waste the point on a roll he gets no bonus to..._

As Mark rushes forward at incredible speed from his right as he breaks the thick jungle growth, a velociraptor with green and brown mottled skin leaps at him with its claws, striking the super speed teen...

_Mark is struck by a total attack roll of 27, versus his Flat Footed defense of 13, he is struck and gets a total damage save of 18.  I will wait to see if Mark uses a Hero Point to reroll, or keep the roll._

Ace calls out, "Holy crap!" and defying Mark's orders rushes to help the youth, as the other velociraptor that drew Mark's attention moves forward for the kill...


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

After recieveing the news about the others in trouble. With dinosaurs! Billy Shake his head. "I knew there was going to be trouble. There may be no time for us to change. And the cars may take to long. Sarah, John, try to contact James, He can get us there faster." Billy surges up out of the pool, transforming into his steel form, gaining height and mass. His voice is somewhat metallic now. "It would be better if we contact the instructors, but, HELL!, there's no time."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Mark is struck by a total attack roll of 27, versus his Flat Footed defense of 13, he is struck and gets a total damage save of 18.  I will wait to see if Mark uses a Hero Point to reroll, or keep the roll._




Oh yes. Reroll please.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

*The Raptors Attack!*

_Mark spends a Hero Point, and once again rolls an 18, he is Injured and takes 1 Lethal Strike from the velociraptor..._

*Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Mark 26, James 18, Unknown Man 12, Velociraptors (5) 11, Ryan 9; I will wait to see if anyone spends a Hero Point to change their initiative, then start Round 1._

Mark is slashed hard across his chest from the razor sharp claw, but luckily his incredible speed allows him to evade, the full force of the blow.  He hears Ace come up on his left, as the raptor in front of him charges into melee...

Back about 30 feet behind them, James arrives and can hear the sounds of fighting on his right, while Ryan floats just overhead, and ahead still is that strange man moving in the darkness from tree to tree.  But he also spots about two other raptor like shapes shadowing the man's movement...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *After recieveing the news about the others in trouble. With dinosaurs! Billy Shake his head. "I knew there was going to be trouble. There may be no time for us to change. And the cars may take to long. Sarah, John, try to contact James, He can get us there faster." Billy surges up out of the pool, transforming into his steel form, gaining height and mass. His voice is somewhat metallic now. "It would be better if we contact the instructors, but, HELL!, there's no time." *




Isabelle scowls, "Hell no!  I am not going to get Jimmy or any of the guys into big trouble, we can handle this on our own!  I mean we are elites right?"

Sarah nods, "I wish I had a power that could help us..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Isabelle scowls, "Hell no!  I am not going to get Jimmy or any of the guys into big trouble, we can handle this on our own!  I mean we are elites right?"
> 
> Sarah nods, "I wish I had a power that could help us..." *




Casandra dashes across campus, coming to an almost skippng slide as she enters her room, slamming her door and undressing quickly, she grabs her gym clothes and pulls them on.

As soon as she is dressed, she dashes out the door again, heading towards the Vehicle bay to meet the others.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

"Even elites have their limits, Isabelle." Billy tries to soften his tone, placing a hand on her shoulder in comfort."I would gladly suffer what ever punishment the Institute handsout if it will save our friends lives.". Billy turns towards the door. "Come!, We have little enough time." 
Billy will take off out of the pool area and head off in search of Ms Kim unless another solution presents itself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

Isabelle wreathes her still wet form in white flames, and looks to Sarah, "I do things my way... sorry boyscout... but I don't need their help!"

Isabelle flies upward forward wrethaed in flame, and out of the Institute to help the others... Sarah runs after Billy, "I don't like it either, but if you think it is the best thing to do... then alright..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Raptors Attack!
> 
> Back about 30 feet behind them, James arrives and can hear the sounds of fighting on his right, while Ryan floats just overhead, and ahead still is that strange man moving in the darkness from tree to tree.  But he also spots about two other raptor like shapes shadowing the man's movement... *




_can James see the man floating or the other raptors? Not sure if this info is for both of us or not; either way..._

James uses Move-By Attack, to teleport 30ft and just behind the Raptor attacking Mark, Surprise Strike it if possible _Attack roll +5 to hit, maybe flat-footed, maybe flanking +2; Damage +1S/+5S if he surprises the creature_ and will then teleport 10ft away and behind it... _James will use his Dodge feat for +1 DEF (instead of against a single target) so DEF =18 (14 flat-footed)_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

_*OOC:* Clarification, the man is on the ground, and moving from tree to tree for cover, and to stay hidden, the reason that Ryan can see him is because he is floating above James, and has a better vantage point... James cannot see him._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 24, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *After recieveing the news about the others in trouble. With dinosaurs! Billy Shake his head. "I knew there was going to be trouble. There may be no time for us to change. And the cars may take to long. Sarah, John, try to contact James, He can get us there faster." Billy surges up out of the pool, transforming into his steel form, gaining height and mass. His voice is somewhat metallic now. "It would be better if we contact the instructors, but, HELL!, there's no time." *



"My telepathy only works within my line of sight."  John looks to Sarah and Isabelle then turns to Billy, "Sarah's right, we don't have time to tell the instructors.  We need to get there now."


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

> "Sarah's right, we don't have time to tell the instructors. We need to get there now."




"I agree John that we need to get there now. But do you think breaking into the garage and trying to steal a car to drive to a place we only vaguely know the location of, is faster then getting the instructors who's powers would more then likely get them help before we could." Argues Billy over his shoulder as he runs through the halls of the Institute. "We can't aford to be wrong, and are you really more worried about Mark and James lives or yourself getting in to trouble?". Billy doesn't wait for an answer and continues to race towards the instructors rooms, more sure of his decision with every step.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

*Back at the Institute…*

Billy, Sarah, John, and Kiyana all rush through the corridors and find Jun Min in her quarters, she looks surprised to see the students so frazzled... after she hears what has happened, she looks upset but more concerned then anything...

"Okay, okay, calm down, so they went to the Restricted Wildlife Preserve... and Isabelle followed, and gosh, you guys don't waste any time, do you," she sighs, "alright, come on, they need our help, and quickly..."

Jun Min leads the students into a high tech lab facility; she takes a seat in a large chair-like device, and brings up a large monitor, which begins cycling through a boot-up sequence, before it comes on line...

SARAH's voice, the computer system comes online, "Welcome Jun Min, how may I assist you, this evening?"

Jun Min replies sharply, "I need you to bring up the coordinates on Mark McNamara, focus on his stabilized energy pattern..."

"Affirmative..." the computer system begins cycling through screens before it brings up a residual image of energy fields, and identifying them by name, specific elite residual energy patterns.

"Alright," Jun Min replies, "Get a lock, and activate the gate... I know it has not been tested, but Dr. Hudabo built it, it should work... I hope..."

SARAH replies, "Affirmative, detecting signatures for James Miller, Mark McNamara, Ryan Prolaski, Tadoji Yoshi, Tommy McKain, and one Unknown elite of Beta Class.  Spatial Diffusion Gate activated, please proceed quickly Jun Min."

Jun Min stands, and motions towards a circular platform in the center of the lab, "Lets just hope this works..." she motions for everyone to get on the platform.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2003)

Ryan surveys the situation briefly, the fills his body with cosmic energy, and feeling the tingle of it. He then concentrates such energy into his hand and blasts a velociraptor with it.

[Boost +8, Attack +8, +8L]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan surveys the situation briefly, the fills his body with cosmic energy, and feeling the tingle of it. He then concentrates such energy into his hand and blasts a velociraptor with it.
> 
> [Boost +8, Attack +8, +8L] *




_*OOC:* Which Raptor is Ryan shooting upon?_


----------



## Samnell (Apr 24, 2003)

If Mark still can, he gives the raptor a pair of blows.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

*Against the Raptors- Round 1*

*Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Mark 26, James 18, Jimmy Li 14, Unknown Man 12, Velociraptors (5) 11, Ryan 9_

Ace scowls, "This is freaking nuts!" he then curses in Japanese as he rushes towards the velociraptor, his speed increasing to incredible speeds, he begins to spin at ludicrous speeds, as his fist slams into the raptor... but the vicious predator ducks the strike as Ace travels past it another 40 feet, moving behind it.

_Ace uses Move-By Attack, and makes an attack roll with a Mach-One Punch, and gets a total attack of 13, not enough to strike the velociraptor._

Mark swings quickly at the velociraptor right in front of him with two terribly fast blows, the first goes wide, as he miscalculates the strike, but the second strike is right on the money, as he punches the raptor right in the head, it screeches loudly as he connects...

_Mark rolls a 16 for his first punch, a miss, and then rolls a 24 for his second strike.  Let me know if you wish to use a Hero Point for either strike.  The raptor is Injured and took 1 Lethal hit, I assumed you did Mach One Punch... correct me if I am wrong._

James blinks out of existence and appears right behind the raptor facing Mark, and punches it in the back with a surprising strike, stunning the reptillian predator.  It stumbles slightly, under the blow of the attack.  James blinks out again and moves ten feet behind the creature.

_James move forward and catches the Raptor flat-footed, and gets a total attack roll of 17, including flank.  The Raptor fails its damage save by 10 and is not Stunned.  It has taken a 1 Lethal hit, and 1 Stun hit._

Jimmy leaps down from a tree, and cracks his neck not looking all that scared, or worried, "Heh heh, looks like you punks fell for the little trick, I hope the raptors eat you guys alive!  And if they don't, he grins, I will!"

Jimmy rushes forward with and punches James with his fist, "Here you go punk!" His fist slams into James face, with a powerful blow making James stumble, but he stays on his feet despite the force of the blow.

_Jimmy Li rolled an attack roll of 9, but the GM spent a Villain Point, leaving me with 13, and Jimmy got a 21 total against James.  James took a 1 Stun Hit, and is Bruised._

The Unknown man calls out, "Oh Thank God, the Justice Elite!  Help me... I am injured... alone... hep!" the man calls, as he fires his rifle with a crackling roar, "I am surrounded!"

_Fired his rifle and missed, whatever he was shooting._

The raptor against Mark, is stunned, and cannot act.  The one Ace tried to strike, sees better prey in James and rushes forward with a leap and attacks with it large claws... but the raptor misses as James ducks quickly under its strike, but the raptor stands before him.

_The raptor rolls a total strike fo 15 against James, and misses the young elite with its claw._

A third raptor leaps from the bushes and tries to surprise Mark with, but luckily Mark sees the attack just before the last moment.  Mark ducks quicly as the creature slides across the jungle floor, it rolls to its feet, and growls with menace...

_Mark's Listen check is 17, and the raptor's Move Silently check is 8, he notices and is not flat footed.  The attack is 21 total, and nowhere near good enough to strike him._

_*OOC:* I shall wait to see who Ryan strikes, before declaring his action._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy rushes forward with and punches James with his fist, "Here you go punk!" His fist slams into James face, with a powerful blow making James stumble, but he stays on his feet despite the force of the blow.




_That little bastard!_ Mark takes a parting blow at the raptor that hit him and shoots off towards the man calling for help.

EDIT: Btw, Mark always prefers to use Mach One when it's an option. No hero point on the missed attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

*The Stealth Craft flying overhead the Battle…*

“How is it coming *Mistress*?” Capt. Hajim asked, as he looked over the monitors at the elites facing off against the raptors down below.

“I made contact with his mind, it is relatively weak, and undefended,” the Mistress replied.  Her short blonde hair, slicked back, her slim athletic form, quite alluring her skin-tight black leather suit, she glanced up her dark shades reflecting the captain in the light of the ship’s interior, “This should be a simple matter, Captain.”

“Humph, do not under-estimate these young elites, they bested a crack squad of hardsuits, without one fatality,” Capt. Hajim replied, his dark skin rippling with muscles, many of which were artificial.

“Your men were sloppy,” another figure countered, “I have watched the footage, they did not take every advantage they had,” the slim Chinese woman quipped, checking her two ivory white pistols., “so you want this youth alive, right?”

“Affirmative *Phase*, he is not to be grievously warmed,” Capt. Hajim replied, “you handle the other elites, Mistress, the boy is yours.”

Phase stood, her long trench coat billowing slightly, as the outer hatch opened, and the assault troops prepared for the attack, “Agreed, these monkey-loving bastards are about to feel some justice…”

Capt. Hajim moved to the opening hatch and looked down, and spotted his prey, “This time, we won’t fail…”


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2003)

OOC: I will attack the closest raptor with my energy blast.

No, I will not spend a Hero point.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

*The Raptors Attack- Round 1*

Ryan fires a cosmic blast at the closest raptor, one of the two raptors trying to carve up Mark.

_Ryan makes an attack roll, and gets a total roll of 4 on the attack, missing the raptor.  Unless Ryan wishes to spend a Hero Point._

_*OOC:* I will wait to see if Ryan spends a point before moving onto Round 2..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

*Against the Raptors- Round 1

Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Mark 26, James 18, Jimmy Li 14, Unknown Man 12, Velociraptors (5) 11, Ryan 9_

Ace looks at Jimmy confused, "What the hell are you talking about Jimmy, we didn't talk about this!"  Ace charges forward and strikes the raptor with a spinning punch!  Ace punches the raptor in the face, but it isn't fazed as it shrugs off the blow!

_Ace rolls a 28 to strike, and hits, but the Raptor rolls a 23 and makes its damage save, without any ill effect._

Mark whirls and punches the beast in the face with a powerful Mach-One Punch, sendin it flying back 40 feet into a tree, and remains stunned from the powerful blow.  It whimpers but is still alive.  Mark races towards the lone man, and easily moves right next to the strange man, in dark green and brown garb, a uniform!

On it is emblazoned the Insignia for Yu Li Genome Inc., and above that is the man's name, Mubasa Goda written in plain english.  Mubasa smiles, "Thank God, I thought I was all alone out here!"

_Mark rolls a total attack of 18, the raptor is stunned and is hit.  The raptors fails the damage save by 11, and is once again stunned by the blow after the knockback.  This raptor has taken 2 Lethal hits, and 1 Stun hit._

_*OOC:* I shall await James actions, as well as Ryan's actions for this turn._


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2003)

*The Comet attacks...*

Cosmic energy courses through Ryan's body, leaving a strange sensation all around him. The glow surrounding his body grew stronger. What the heck is Jimmy doing, Ryan thinks. Should he blast him? Would he get in trouble at the school? Would it even DO anything? It would probably be best to let Mark or James handle it, of course. Still, it would be tempting to face Jimmy and beat him, especially since 'Paladin' wouldn't be here. I hate that kid almost as much as Jimmy, Ryan thinks.

"Die!" Ryan screams, productively focusing his rage by launching another bolt of cosmic energy at an unengaged, or failing that, closest dinosaur.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Casandra dashes across campus, coming to an almost skippng slide as she enters her room, slamming her door and undressing quickly, she grabs her gym clothes and pulls them on.
> 
> As soon as she is dressed, she dashes out the door again, heading towards the Vehicle bay to meet the others. *




Shao Lin stands outside her door, "Your friends if you are looking for them, are headed for the lab with an instructor.  Hurry if you wish to help, he is in danger, in greater danger then any of you can guess..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Shao Lin stands outside her door, "Your friends if you are looking for them, are headed for the lab with an instructor.  Hurry if you wish to help, he is in danger, in greater danger then any of you can guess..." *




Cassandra stops and looks at him. "To borrow some of Oliva's english., You are bloody annoying." sighs and turns towards the labs, going at a full run.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cassandra stops and looks at him. "To borrow some of Oliva's english., You are bloody annoying." sighs and turns towards the labs, going at a full run. *




Shao Lin bows as Cassandra runs after her allies, "May you live in Interesting Times Miss Prophet," the young boy turned on his heels, and continued his silent walk along the hallway, until his figure dissapears in the darkness.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Shao Lin bows as Cassandra runs after her allies, "May you live in Interesting Times Miss Prophet," the young boy turned on his heels, and continued his silent walk along the hallway, until his figure dissapears in the darkness. *




Cassandra dashes forward, her conversation with Shao Lin forgotten as she hurries to find the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

> Mark rolls a total attack of 18, the raptor is stunned and is hit. The raptors fails the damage save by 11, and is once again stunned by the blow after the knockback. This raptor has taken 2 Lethal hits, and 1 Stun hit.




_*OOC:* Correction, knockback occurs, but the beast is Incapacitated, and can only take a Half Action, if it takes more then that, it will begin to start dying.  Sorry for the mix up._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

James yells "*You bastard! I knew you were a turn-coat!*" and then Blink t-ports around Jimmy, insulting him as best he can _Taunt +0 oh yea!! mostly just to distract him and make him focus on my. Using Blink, a half action and give me +8 to my DEF, and I will use my Dodge vs. one target +2 DEF against Jimmy. So DEF vs. Jimmy 27, vs. the raptor 25_ "*Geez I thought you were like all strong or something? Who taught you how to punch anyway? From your sister maybe?*" I will move back 5ft away from Jimmy and when he comes in to punch me I punch him first. I don't think I can hurt him but what the heck _Attack roll +5, if I hit +1S damage!!! Fear the Traveller!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

*Against the Raptors- Round 2 Continued...*

James blinks out, and appears behind Jimmy easily punching the the goon, as he looks surprised.  But his fist hits nearly iron hard skin.  He hurts himself more then Jimmy...

_James rolls a total attack of 22, and hits, but does not do enough damage to hurt Jimmy._

Jimmy spins around and attacks James, but misses with his ill placed punch, "Was that supposed to hurt, wuss?  Man this is going to be easier then I thought!"

_Jimmy rolls a 13 and misses with his attack._

Mubasa grits his teeth and takes careful aim at one of the two raptors circling himself and Mark, and fires with his rifle.  In one glorious shot he cripples the lead raptor, causing it stumble and crash to the floor, barely alive!

_Mubasa fires his rifle, and gets a Natural 20 on the attack, and does a critical blow.  The Raptor fails its save by 11 and is Disabled!_

The raptor that tried to surprise Mark decides to turn on james and dashes at him, with a vicious talon attack!  

_The Raptor hits with a total attack of 28, and James fails the damage save with a 14 total, including his Armor.  I will wait to see if he decides to use a Hero point for that attack._

The other raptor tries to carve into Ace, but misses as the spinning elite deftly evades the strike with ease, moving with superhuman speed and grace!  The raptor snarls at the teen elite, and then cocks its head as if it heard something...

_The raptor tolled a total attack of 18 and missed Ace.  The Raptor also made a Listen check of 26 versus DC of 20.  Ace failed his Listen check with a 17._

The second raptor that was circling Mubasa and now Mark sees the young elite and races off fairly quickly, into the brush, as if something spooked it, pretty badly!

Ryan fires on the raptor trying to carve up James, once again firing into melee, his blast goes wide as he misses his target, but this time it looks up, noticing the floating teen elite.

_Ryan rolled a total attack of 9, not enough to strike the raptor._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

*Against the Raptors- Round 3*

_*Initiative:* Ace 30, Phase 28, Mark 26, James 18, The Other Jimmy Li 17*, Capt. Hajim 15, Jimmy Li 14, Cyborg Spec Ops (5) 12, Mubasa 12, Velociraptors (4) 11, Ryan 9, Soldiers (8) 8

*Hero Point spent to reroll_

Overhead, several spotlights shine down on the combat from a silent floating aerodyne, no one had even noticed was there.  A hatch opens up, and drop lines fall as several combat soldiers descend down to the ground, several dropping the 70 feet without harm, using the drop lines...

A floating female difgure descends as well, though she seems to be able to move under her own power, and appears translucent, amidst the night sky.  Dropping the full 70 feet to the ground with a powerful crash, stands a tall african male dressed in a black battle dress uniform, with a patch over one eye... Unlike the others he carries no weapon and seems to be the man in charge, by the looks of him...

"Eliminate the other elites, I want the Comet alive..." he says ordering his men.  13 men in total hit the ground spread out amidst the combat area.

James spots another Jimmy Li racing into the scene, blinks seeing the chaos, and just mouths a word before shouting, "What the hell, holy crap... who invited the freaking military!"

Note this is a different Jimmy Li then the one, James is currently fighting, at the moment.  Oh yes and everyone can see the two Jimmy Li's...

_*OOC:* I shall await your actions._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Against the Raptors- Round 2 Continued...
> 
> The raptor that tried to surprise Mark decides to turn on james and dashes at him, with a vicious talon attack!
> 
> ...




_James will spend a Hero point and hope that he is not KO'ed all ready!!_

Next round _if James is still awake, and not stunned_ James will say "*What the *#$@, who in the hell are you?*" James will then try and grab the raptor and disorient it by teleporting it (and James) around and about 20ft behind the first 'Jimmy'. If James fails to hit he will be 20ft behind that 'Jimmy' _Attack roll +5 to hit, Disorient extra, target must make Fort save DC 18 or become nauseated (pg. 140). NOTE if I have to spend another Hero point to overcome Stun the next round I will. So one Hero point this round to re-roll; if necessary another Hero point next round on my action to ignore the effects of Stunning. Dodge back to general Dodge so DEF 18… eek_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

_Edit for James Hero Point..._

James is able to withstand the pain, and is able to come away from the slash with nothing more then a torn shirt, and a bruised ego.  He is alive and well!

_James on the reroll got a natural 20, easily surpassing the Dc for any damage what-so-ever... next round... who knows._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2003)

*Against the Raptors- Round 3*

_At the Beginning..._

Ace looks confused... "Another, Jimmy!  What the hell, which one is which, unless he can duplicate himself now!  Damn it!"

Ace charges past the raptor he has been strking, "Your ass is mine, lizard!"  His spinning fist connects, and he moves past the raptor and moves into the thick overgrowth, getting out of sight...

The raptor goes flying back 40 feet in a low gulley and lands with a thump, knocked out, by the blow!

_Ace rolls a 13 total, and uses a Hero Point to reroll and gets a 26 to attack, the raptor makes a damage save and gets a 10 tota1, failing the save by more then 10.  It is incapcitated, and has taken 1 stun hit._

The floating woman, descends another 40 feet, and is still 30 feet above the ground, she unleashes a hail of bullets at Ace, with extreme prejudice...

She hefts two white ivory looking pistols, and despite looking like an immaterial ghost, the bullet rips right through Ace, as he screams in agony, and stumbles back, stunned by the lethal shot.  The second bullet goes wide of the mark.

_Phase fires her first shot, a natural 20, and confirms a critical on Ace.  He fails the damage save by 9 and is stunned, he opts not to use a Hero point, and is now stunned with 1 Lethal hit.  The second shot spent a Villain point, but the same roll, so it goes wide._

_*OOC:* I am now waiting on the rest of the actions..._

*Over the Countryside...*

Isabelle races quickly across the night sky, blazing as her white fire corona swirls around her person... she seethes with rage, and hopes that her friends alright, nothing better have happened to them...

_I am almost there!_

*Back at the Lab...*

Cassandra arrives as the students, along with Jun Min stand on the platform, and the machine activates, disorienting, the lot of the crew, as they feel themselves taken apart... although it feels like a tickle, and then almost reassembled... their surroundings changing around them... from the clean hi-tech lab... to a strange jungle... but the crew has yet to fully materialize...

_The crew will be ready next round..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 25, 2003)

Next round James will say "*What the *#$@, who in the hell are you?*" James will then try and grab the raptor and try and disorient it by teleporting it (and James) around and about 20ft behind the first 'Jimmy'. If James fails to hit he will be 20ft behind that 'Jimmy' _Attack roll +5 to hit, Disorient extra, target must make Fort save DC 18 or become nauseated (pg. 140). Dodge back to general Dodge so DEF 18… eek SOOO if need be I spend a Hero point to re-roll any disabiling or KO'ed results _


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2003)

"What the heck?" Ryan queries, at the arrival of the second Jimmy and the squad of soldiers. "This is bad. Very bad." Why did these freaks want HIM? Did they think they could just appear out of nowhere and then attack him and his friends? Oh, they were wrong. Very wrong.

"Leave me alone!" Ryan screams as he turns and fires a blast of cosmic energy into the face of the closest soldier.

[Boost +8, Energy Blast +8, 8L, Defense 26, Dam +13, For +13, Ref +14, Wil +5]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2003)

*Bump...*

_*OOC:* And a friendly reminder for those who have not read the OOC, those characters teleporting in will be flatfooted till their action.... consider it a minor case of disorientation..._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 27, 2003)

Mark keeps going for the presumably wounded guy who was crying out.

_This really sucks, and it just keeps getting worse. I better get more powers out of this._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

*Against the Raptors- Round 3 Continued...*

Mark stands by and keeps an eye on the ranger, as he hunkers down and glances to Mark, with a wry smile of fear, "So uh how do you wager, we get out of this little mess, hmm?"

_Mark is already next to the man, so I will assume he is going on the defensive for this round... and assessing the situation..._

James grabs the raptor he is facing, and gets his hands on it, as he teleports and tries to disorient the creature, he zips behind the first _Jimmy_, and appears 20 feet behind it... But the raptor is not fazed by the ride... and seems to get its bearings from the trip...

_James strikes with his grapple, with a 24 total, but the creature made its save with an 18 total roll, so no disorientation._

The _Other_ Jimmy Li seeing the scene develop rushes towards James, leaping across the clearing and trying to strike the raptor with a well placed kick... sending the beast flying right out of the clearing!  It sails 60 feet into the overgrown brush...

Jimmy turns to James, "Who in the hell is that guy?" he gestures to the _First_ Jimmy Li...

_Jimmy makes an attack and gets a 23 total on the attack, the raptor fails the damage save by 15, and it is knocked out... with 60 feet of knockback!_

The leader of the soldiers, glances around, his dark skinned face hardened, doubly so with the patch over one eye, as he glances to the heroes, and walks forward towards James, "Cease and desist, little boy, and you won't be hurt..."

_He walks forward from his location 30 feet towards James, still placing him about 20 feet away, and has an action ready, in case anyone comes near him in a violent manner..._

The first Jimmy Li growls, "Come back here you runt!" and tries to punch James again.  But this time his punch fails to connect, as he continues to try and rearrange James' face.

_This Jimmy rolled a total strike of 14, and missed James, by a wide margin... James made a Will save, but failed with a total of 9..._

About 40 feet to James right, a bright flash appears as the crew from the Institute appears on the scene... amidst the gunfire, and bullets, Jun Min blinks, "Uhh... I thought you said we were dealing with... damn it never mind... take cover!"

As she screams for the others to take cover, a bullet frome one of the spec ops soldiers slams right into her stomach, causing her to double over in pain...  She spits up blood, as she falls to the ground...  Five spec ops soldiers make a beeline owards the crew, trying to head them off before they become a threat...

_Jun Min took a bullet, and is Disabled.  Five soldiers are heading for the crew right now..._

Mubasa looks to Mark, "Freinds of yours?  I hope so, I don't want to get caught in a crossfire!"

Ryan glares glowing with power, and blasts a soldier dead-on nearly killing him in one blast.  As it is the man flew back 40 feet and is disabled, laying on the ground, bleeding...

_Ryan rolled a totatl strike of 18, and the soldier failed the damage save by 10, he is now disabled!._

One of the soliders drops to a knee and fires a cannon at Ryan, a projectile flies at him, and then bursts open to form a net as it tries to envelop Ryan in a large area attack!

Ryan dodges out of the way, with grace and style, as the soldier scowls, and  drops the cannon to grab his rifle.  The rest of the soldiers train their weapons on the crew, one calls out, "Put your hands up, this does not concern you, if you resist you will be shot!"

_The soldier made an attack roll, and missed with the net gun, with an 18.  James made his Reflex save, with a 29, and does not take any damage!_

*Initiative for Round 4...*

*Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28, Mark 26, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, The Other Jimmy Li 17, Capt. Hajim 15, Jimmy Li 14, Cyborg Spec Ops (5) 12, Mubasa 12, Velociraptors (4) 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (8) 8, Billy 6, John 5, Kiyana 2

Let me know if you spend a Hero point to reroll your initiative.  For the new people involved.  Actions people... this is going to get complicated..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 28, 2003)

Oracle sees her teacher go down from the bullet impact and centers on the one soldier that shot her, measuring out the position of him and her. She notes he won't be easily reached and drops to a full crouch, her legs tensing with her movement and unleashing phenomenal amounts of strength as she leaps forward to the first soldier she can reach, instinct taking over as a faint haze of red covers her eyes and the smell of blood fills her senses.


OOC: Attacking the nearest solder. Stike +4, Melee to strike of +8, she's operating on instinct and going for a lethal hit


----------



## Samnell (Apr 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Against the Raptors- Round 3 Continued...*
> 
> Mark stands by and keeps an eye on the ranger, as he hunkers down and glances to Mark, with a wry smile of fear, "So uh how do you wager, we get out of this little mess, hmm?"




"You gonna be ok here?"



> Mubasa looks to Mark, "Freinds of yours?  I hope so, I don't want to get caught in a crossfire!"




"Damn if I know anymore. Need a stupid scorecard. Two Jimmies, dinosaurs, guys in armor. Us. Jimmy's guys. You. Screw it! Can't go wrong hitting Jimmy." Mark leaves Mubasa with the ranger and makes a running swipe at the original, apparently evil- _eviler_ Jimmy with the better vocabulary.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

_*OOC:* Mubasa and he Ranger are one and the same... sorry if I made that unclear..._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 28, 2003)

John, seeing Ju Min get shot and go down,  sends a telepathic message to James (half action), "James!  Teleport over here.  Ju Min's been shot.  Get her to safety, or to the school if you can." 

John then looks around and blasts the spec op trooper who shot Ju Min using his mental blast. (half action)

OOC: Telepathy +8, Mental Blast +8 (mental attack bonus +8 Damage DC: 23)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

*The Brawl- Roound 4*

_The Beginning..._

Ace is stunned, from the bullet shot by the ghost-like woman... 

Cassandra though springs into the air, and strikes at the first soldier in range. She connects with a beautiful kick to the neck, but it does not phase the soldier at all, it is like kicking steel.

_Cassandra strikes with a 21, and the Soldiers makes a damage save with a 22 total, taking no damage from the attack._

The ghostly woman seeing Cassandra spring into action, fires a shot from her pistol at the agile elite.  The Bullet connects with a thunderous sound, right in Cassandra's back...  The bullet rips through her shoulder, but she seems to be alright despite the shot.  

The ghostly woman then turns her attention at James, and fires a shot at him, "Sorry kid, nothing personal of course..." she quips.  The Bullet rips into James as well!  She smirks, as she still floats about 30 feet above the ground...

_The woman struck Cassandra with a 25, dealing a Lethal shot, she failed the save, and is Injured, 1 Lethal hit.  She then struck James with a 25 to hit, and he failed his Damage save by at first 12, but I assumed he would use a Hero Point, and only failed by 3 this time, making him Injured, 1 Lethal hit._

Mark dashes towards the James, and whips by him, and punches the _Bad_ Jimmy, and hits him with a Mach-One Punch, only to see the Jimmy in front of him fade away as if he wasn't there...

_Mark hit with a 20, and the Jimmy faded from sight..._

Overhead a white flaming bolt appears, and pauses to take stock stock of the situation, "What the hell..." Isabelle scowls, and floats down next to Jimmy, "You guys alright?"

_*OOC:* I shall await the rest of the actions..._


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow. He couldn't believe he could do THAT. Did he just kill that man? And Jun Min too. And the new girl, Cassandra...wait, how was she still moving? She was shot! What were they even doing here? How did they know? Should he surrender? Things were really, really bad. And they were his fault. 

"I...I...surrender. Get out of here, guys." Ryan chokes out.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 28, 2003)

_OOC: I will use a Hero point to reroll my Init._

Seeing Jun Min hit Billy begins to shout orders in his "battlefield voice" _(Activate leadership feat)_"John, take out that Ghost Lady, Kiyana, blast those cyborgs." 
Billy charges the soldiers making sure his body is between them and his newly arrivied friends. "It's not nice to shoot at people." Billy attempts to strip the solider of his weapon.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

*New Initiative...*

*Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28, Mark 26, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17, Capt. Hajim 15, Unknown 14, Cyborg Spec Ops (5) 12, Mubasa 12, Velociraptors (4) 11, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (8) 8, John 5, Kiyana 2

*Billy spent a Hero Point, and got a total roll of 11_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 28, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John, seeing Ju Min get shot and go down,  sends a telepathic message to James (half action), "James!  Teleport over here.  Ju Min's been shot.  Get her to safety, or to the school if you can."
> *




"*Jun Min!?! Oh crap you bastards!!*" James will then teleport over to where Jun Min is. He will try and remember this place and will then teleport her to his room (as he did with John before). James is REALLY torn right now as he wants to help his friends AND the woman that he has a major crush on!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

*The Brawl- Round 4 Continued!*

James blinks out, and appears right next to Jun Min, she is bleeding pretty badly, but has her eyes eopened, she coughs up blood, "What the hell..." she still seems like she is in shock...

_James won't be able to return to Jun Min to the academy, the school is about 10-12 miles away, but he can get her out of this place... though he if he gives it an extra effort, then I shall make it so , next round of course._

Sarah activated her powers, and lifts off the ground some, about 15 feet to get a good vantage point, activating her psychic defenses, as she glares at one of the soldiers, "This is not right!"

A soldier freezes in his tracks, paralyzed by the force of her mental assault, her form glowing with growing psychic power!

_Sarah makes a Mental ranged attack and gets a 23 to strike, the soldier makes a will save versus DC 16, and gets a 5 total, he is pralyzed.  Sarah is now 15 feet above the crew that just teleported in.  She is using Aerial Combat for a +1 to defense._

Jimmy Li scowls, "Alright you guys want to play hardball, then lets play!" using his command voice, "time to get elite on their ass!" Jimmy rushes towards a soldier and unleashes a leaping kick.

**CRACK!** The soldiers goes glying into a tree 60 feet away, and slumps to the ground with a loud thud.  Jimmy Lands on his feet and smirks, "Who's next?"

_Jimmy Li, activates his Leadership as well, and then moves 40 feet towards the soldiers, and attacks, hitting with a 16.  The soldier failed his damage save by 12 and is Knocked Out, taking 1 Stun damage._

The leader of the soldiers,  rushes towards Jimmy Li, and moves with inhuman speed and power and brings his fist to bear on Jimmy, Jimmy looks surprised as the fist connects, and a resounding **SNAP!** can be heard, as Jimmy goes sailing back through several trees, and lands well over 80 feet away, and those with keen sight, can see  he isn't moving, and bleeding...

The leader cracks his knuckles, "They made their choice, I want the Comet alive, kill these amateurs, and quickly.  I don't want to waste any time on them."

_Capt. Hajim moved 20 feet and gave Jimmy Li a punch, using Power Attack +5/-5, he hit with a total attack of 26, and Jimmy Li failed the save after using a Hero Point, by 14 making him Disabled and taking 1 Lethal hit.  He suffered 95 feet of knockback._

In front of Ryan, a glowing woman appears, as she fully materializes, she looks like a beautiful angel with alabaster skin, and eyes that seem to probe deep into his sould.  The angel smiles and offers her hand to him, "Come with me child, you do not have to suffer, let it go, and come, and you shall be at peace... Ryan."

The soldier that Oracle hit, is not pleased and tries to retaliate with his fist right into Oracle's face! The fist connects with lightning ferocity, but somehow, Cassandra is able to lessen the impact of the blow with great agility, rolling with the punch, and suffering no damage.

_The soldier struck with a 25, but Cassandra's damage save was 29, and so she takes no damage._

Another soldier tries to kick Cassandra as well, but her quick reflexes allow her to evade with ease, making the difficult look painfully easy!

_The second soldier rolled a total attack of 15, missing Cassandra by a wide margin._

The next soldier seeing Billy, raises his rifle, and fires at Billy, as he moves within 30 fet of the steel teen hero.  The bullet connects with ease, but Billy's steel form, resists the damage, though it stings, it is obvious, the kid-gloves have come off!

_The next soldier acts, and rolls a 20 to strike, including Point Blank Shot, Billy is flat-footed, and makes a damage save, rolling a 16, and suffering no damage._

The third cyborg soldier lifts his rifle moing forward, and lays a shot into John, "Take them out!" he calls out, as his fellows follow his lead.  The bullet rips through John's shoulder, shooting a spray of blood, and knocking him back 30 feet feet, as the young Telepath falls to the ground bleeding...

_This is not John's day, the soldier makes an attack roll and gets a 15, striking John he has to make a damage save of 22, rolls a 3 total, his Evasion does not apply because he is still flat-footed.  I spent a Hero Point, I assumed he would or he would have been dead, and he still only gets a 10, making him disabled!_

The fourth cyborg trains is paralyzed, and does nothing, while the fifth one, seeing Sarah floating, fires a shot at her!  But the nimble mentalist uses her psychic power to create a breif energy field and reflects the bullet back at the cyborg soldier, lodging it in his shoulder!

_The fifth soldier makes an attack roll of 20, not enough to even hit Sarah, but she makes a Deflection roll and gets a 25 total, using her Reflect Power, and shoots the bullet right back at the cyborg soldier, but the soldier makes his damage save and is no worse for the wear!  Sarah spent a Hero point on the Deflection._

Mubasa the ranger, trains his rifle, "Nobody messes with the Justice Elie!" he fires a shot at a soldier, but the soldier is able to to use cover to save himself from harm...

_Mubasa struck with a 15 on a normal soldier, but the soldier makes his damage with a 20._

The Velociraptors are pretty much dealt with, as Billy charges into the soldier that shot him and tries to disarm him.  But the Cyborg soldier is stronger then he looks, and is able to keep a grasp on hi weapon.

_Billy gets a +1 to his check from leadership, and gets a 19 total, the cyborg soldier rolls a 20, and is ablke to keep ahold of his weapon, if Billy decides to use a Hero Point then I shall revise._

Ryan lets out his outburst, as the woman extends her hand to him, waiting calmly, an aura of serenity, and calm surrounds her, "Come with me..." she says softly.

Zero bursts into the clearing, and looks totally shocked, "Oh my god..."  By instinct alone, he creates a field of Ice around himself, to shield himself, and then unleahses an Ice Blast at the soldiers hunkering down, pushing his powers to the limit!

The frozen blast explodes outward, catching 5 of the soldiers in a searing explosion of cold!  4 of the go down, frozen and knocked out, while one remains, though still stunned!

_Zero uses an extra effort to add the Area effect to his power, he makes a total strike of 21, and the soldier is hit, and knocked out, other 4 make saves, and three are also knocked out, and one is stunned, all taking 1 Stun hit._

The normal soldiers fan out and take cover behind trees and brush, letting of pot shots into the fray!  One fires at Kiyana but misses by a wide margin.  2 of the soldiers, seeing Sarah flying take shots at her... watching her glow with power.  But all of their shots go wide, as the agile, mentalist, uses her flight to her advanatage and evades every shot!

The rest have been incapacitated by Zero, or stunned!

_The soldiers just plain missed all the way across the board _

Kiyana seeing her chance, filled with rage, fires a water blast from her outstretched palms, as water flows from her being with power of a waterfall, straight towards the soldier that shot at her!

The force of the watery blast, knocks the soldier out, and sends him flying back 40 feet right into a tree, and he slumps down, soggy and knocked out cold... "I did it..." she gains confidence...

_Kiyana makes an attack roll and strikes with a 17, the soldier fails his damage save over 15 and is knocked out, by the Stun Damage.  3 normal soldiers remain standing!_

*Initiative for Round 5

Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28, Mark 26, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Disabled), Capt. Hajim 15, Angel 14, Cyborg Spec Ops (5) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_

_*OOC:* I shall await to see reactions before beginning the next round..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Brawl- Round 4 Continued!
> James blinks out, and appears right next to Jun Min, she is bleeding pretty badly, but has her eyes eopened, she coughs up blood, "What the hell..." she still seems like she is in shock...
> 
> James won't be able to return to Jun Min to the academy, the school is about 10-12 miles away, but he can get her out of this place... though he if he gives it an extra effort, then I shall make it so , next round of course. *




Next round James says "*Easy Jun Min, I get you back safe*" and will focus on his room and teleport there _James will spend another Hero point for extra effort to get x2 distance (so I think my range is 16 or 17 miles now)_ James then yells "*Computer Jun Min is hurt bad! I need medical attention fast!!!*"

_I am pretty sure I will be "disoriented" next round but I try and still yell to the computer. If I have a chance I will use Extra Effort again, spend my last hero point and teleport back to the fight in a few round BUT I also look around to see if anyone else is here to bring them along for help!! BUT first I make sure Jun Min is safe and has medical attention..._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 28, 2003)

_Heck, Sure Billy will use another hero point. _

Next Round:
Taking a quick glance around the battlefield. Billy shouts more orders. "Sarah take out that Ghost, I doubt anything physical will effect her. Ace, Mark see if you can stop that nut that just took out Jimmy (Captain Hajim). I got the rest of these guys. Isabelle, TAKE OUT that Aerodyne." Billy attempts to pick up the soldier infront of him and then throw him at one of his friends. (using a hero point if necessary).


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

*Hero Point changes...*

Billy easily snatches the weapon from the cyborg soldier, much to the soldier's shock.  He gimaces and flexes his muscles, which bulge with muscle and machinery, underneath his skin...

_Billy rolls natural 20, total roll of 28, and beats the Cyborg Soldier, taking the rifle from him._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 28, 2003)

Cassandra hisses as she spins over the first soldier and twists to one side from the next, her eyes tightening as she takes in one then the other.

With a calm cold detactment she moves to slap a hand between the soldier's helmet and chest armor.


OOC: Trying her Strike+4 (lethal) with a +9 to Strike (opps.. forgot weapon focus: Unarmed)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

*The Brawl- Round 5*

_The Beginning..._

Ace growls, coming out of his stun, "They got Jimmy, you bastards!" he charges towards Capt. Hajim with malice in his eyes, and a strength born from pure adrenalin, and speed!

Ace rushes quickly, like a spinning blur, and **WHAM!** he connects with his whirling fist into Capt. Hajim's chest, but nothing happens.  Ace whizzes past, another 20 feet completely shocked... "Holy crap..."

_Ace struck with his punch, with a 22 total attack, but he does no damage.  Ace does not do enough damage to hurt the brutal leader._

Cassandra throws a vicious chop, by the cyborg soldier steps back evading the strike, as he balls his own fist to strike back, nodding to his ally as the two prepare to double-team the elite.

_Cassandra rolls a total strike of 17, not enough to strike the cyborg soldier._

The floating ghost-like woman, spins and looks at Billy, "Looks like we got ourselves a boyscout here... prepare to meet your maker..."  She unleahses two bullets at Billy, with extreme prejudice...

Billy is stunned by the first bullet, as it rips through his chest, while the second bullet, passes through his own shoulder with no harm!

_Billy is struck by two attacks, a 24, and a 23, he fails the first damage save with an 11, making him stunned, and is Injured by the second bullet, giving him 2 Lethal hits, and is Stunned, unless he spends a hero point to reroll!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 28, 2003)

OOC: Cassie is going to spend a hero point for a reroll on her attck. (need to drop one of these goons before I get mauled!)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *OOC: Cassie is going to spend a hero point for a reroll on her attck. (need to drop one of these goons before I get mauled!) *




*Hero Point Edit*

Cassie strikes the cyborg with her chop, but he seems to shrug off the blow, with a resounding, **CRACK!**, the man winces, but it only increases the cyborg's anger!

_Cassie strikes with a 26, he rolls a 14 total for his damage save, and fails by 2, making him Injured, he has now taken 1 lethal hit._


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 28, 2003)

_ooc: Aye, use my third Hero point. Can't afford not too.

Billy will throw the soldier he picks up at Hajim if he succeeds the grappel._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *ooc: Aye, use my third Hero point. Can't afford not too.
> 
> Billy will throw the soldier he picks up at Hajim if he succeeds the grappel. *




*Hero Point Edit...*

Billy takes the first bullet, and is not stunned, but holds his ground.  The second bullet, passes through him with no ill effect!  The steel teen, shows just how tough he is...

_Billy's first damage save is a 16, he is Injured, but not stunned, the seond roll is a 21 total, and he takes no damage!  he has suffered 1 Lethal hit so far._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 28, 2003)

John slumps down onto his butt, leaning up against a tree, bleeding badly from the stomach.  He looks around at the action, and his figure starts to ripple slightly as he errects his telekinetic force field, hoping to protect himself from getting any more unnecessary holes in his body.

_OOC:  John spends a hero point to errect his force field (+8), which he will maintain as a free action for the remainder of the fight._


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2003)

Now Ryan was confused. Was she trying to hypnotize him? And why didn't the attacks stop? She said they would if he surrendered. Probably because Billy just _has_ to be the hero, Ryan thinks. How dare he interfere in Ryan's own private matters? Cosmic energy surrounds Ryan, dangerous to touch.

"Peace? You can Rest in peace!" Ryan snarls as swings a dangerous punch towards the ghostly woman, expending extra effort to strike her.

[Boost +8, Energy Field +8, Punch +7, +11L and +8L, see other stats in previous post]


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2003)

*Final Interlude for Issue #2...*

“You do know that the laws dictate that we do not involve ourselves with the affairs of the mortals, Chrono,” the young white haired boy quipped as he watched the young teen elites clash with the forces of Adaba Adid.

Chrono, a tall ebon skinned bald female nodded, “I am intrigued though, events are unfolding across various time stratum, anomalies have occurred, Chaos.”

Chaos smirked, fingering the beads in his hair, “Sounds like you are slipping on your job Chrono, not like you to make mistakes.”

Chrono sauntered through the scene as the madness of the intense melee shifted about in four dimensions, “This battle has many outcomes, and I can see all of them, Chaos, I have seen what happens if they lose, if they win, I have seen it, and I know.”

“So?” Chaos skipped along beside Chrono, “why the sudden interest, now?”

“Chaos, I am surprised that you of all beings is not aware of the events unfolding on this planet, I have seen one of many possible dark futures, and this world is heading for the pyre,” Chrono replied calmly.

Chaos paused, “Dark future, sounds intriguing, perhaps this humdrum world shows some promise after all.  Though I wonder, just how you allowed this one to slip through the time stream, relatively unscathed?”

Chrono paused by the same figure Chaos did, a slow-motion image of Cassandra, “Hmm, I can’t be everywhere at once, Chaos, as much as I would like to be, even if I do exist in four dimensions at once, I cannot be everywhere.  Besides, she has no way of returning from whence she came; the ripple has been sealed.  But the Boundaries are weakening, Chaos, I can’t hold back the floodgates forever.”

Chaos smiled, “I think I rather like her, too bad she does not remember anything, that could be fun, sometimes all the fun is wasted on mortals.”

Chrono replied calmly, “She isn’t the only anomaly, the boy,” she gestured to Ryan, “has been hidden for all this time, but it seems that Overseer has found a way to manipulate events across the Boundary-“

“I see now, and you want to know how he is doing it?” Chaos replied floating up, glancing at Ryan with curiosity.

“Of course,” Chrono replied, “hence the reason for my coming here…”

Chaos giggled, “This promises to be a grand adventure indeed, I am glad I invited myself along!”

_*OOC:* These events occur concurrently with the Battle, though in a spectrum of sight and sound, unknown to the characters in the scene…_


----------



## Samnell (Apr 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The floating ghost-like woman, spins and looks at Billy, "Looks like we got ourselves a boyscout here... prepare to meet your maker..."  She unleahses two bullets at Billy, with extreme prejudice...
> 
> Billy is stunned by the first bullet, as it rips through his chest, while the second bullet, passes through his own shoulder with no harm!




_If she can hurt us, we can hurt her._ Mark ignores Billy's orders and charges the ghost-woman.

OOC: The customary run-by strike, with the usual Mach One punch.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If she can hurt us, we can hurt her. Mark ignores Billy's orders and charges the ghost-woman.
> 
> OOC: The customary run-by strike, with the usual Mach One punch. *




_*OOC:* The woman is floating 30 feet above the ground _


----------



## Samnell (Apr 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: The woman is floating 30 feet above the ground  *




OOC: Whoops. Let's try this instead: 

_Can't touch her that high up, but I can still get that other guy._ Mark charges Captain Whatshisname.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2003)

*The Brawl- Round 5*

_*Initiative:* Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28, Mark 26, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Disabled), Capt. Hajim 15, Angel 14, Cyborg Spec Ops (5) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_

Mark rushed towards Capt. Hajim in a charge, his aim seemed true, but the canny soldier, used his speed against him, and moved with the punch, evading the strike with a practiced motion.

_Mark rolled a total strike of 18, including Charge bonus, and Leadership, his Defense is now 25 total, including the Charge modifier._

Isabelle nodded to Billy, "No need to shout Boyscout, I hear you loud and clear..." she glows with power and flies towards the craft, and then up and inside the craft through the open hatchway!

Isabelle looks around quickly seeing a surprised soldier reach for his rifle, and a woman, who seemed to be concentrating, and focusing on something far away...  The two pilots glanced, and shouted in French... Isabelle grinned, and launched a white fire blast at the soldier!

The soldier takes the blast full on, immolating his form for a moment, as he steps forward, unscathed from the blast, though his uniform his burnt, and there is a fire of rage in the soldier's eyes... Isabelle just blinks...

_Isabelle moved 50 feet into the Stealth Aerodyne, she made an attack roll on the soldier, and got a 26 total to hit.  The Cyborg Soldier made his damage save with a total roll of 27!_

James concentrates long and hard, and then flash he dissapears, as he slips through the space, he catches a glimpse of two figures observing the fight, though they seem to exist on a different level of reality then himself... it is fleeting, as he reappears in his room with Jun Min laying on the ground.

SARAH replies to James' pleas even as he shakes his head, to get his bearings, "Affirmative, Mr. Miller, Dr. McTaggert is on her way, James, are you in need of anything else?"

_James is Disoriented, and will be Fatigued next round unless he pays a Hero point, which I am assuming he will.  He arrives in his room._

Sarah glares at the ghostly woman, "You guys hurt my Jimmy!  I don't like that!"  Sarah flares with power, as she unleashes a powerful mind-freezing synapse blast at the ghostly woman!

The woman shakes her head, but grins, as she maintains control of her body.  She speaks with a wry smile, "Looks like I have to take you out next..."

_Sarah rolled a total strike of 13, she used a Hero Point to reroll and got a total roll of 19, enough to strike.  Phase made a Will save, and got a total roll of 22, she is not affected by the Paralysis._

Jimmy Li, stands using sheer will to remain standing, "I am not quite done yet!" though he stumbles in his step, he won't be denied!  He rushes forward 70 feet towards the fighting! He is still about 20 feet away...

_Jimmy Li uses a Hero Point to make a strenuous half-action without moving towards Dying..._

Capt. Hajim cocks his head to Mark, and does a spinning kick followed by a punch to the abdomen!  The spinning kick nearly connects but Mark leans back incredibly fast, and then ducks under the punch...

"Hmm... your fast, even for an elite... I might actually enjoy this..." Capt. Hajim replies.

_Capt. Hajim rolled a total strike of 26 on the kick, and a 16 for the punch.  Mark rolled a damage save of 29, including Leadership, and takes no damage!_

The Angel looks calm, its viage growing stern, "I am WROTH..." it speaks, and lunges forward with a hand that turns nearly spectral!  The hand reaches into Ryan and clenches deep, he feels intense pain courisng through his body!

_The Angel strikes with a 25, spent a Villain Point to reroll the original roll, Ryan makes a damage save and rolls a 7.  I shall wait to see if he spends a Hero Point to reroll the roll.  He is currently involved in Mental Combat... _

One of the Cyborg soldiers remains frozen by Sarah, while two of their number move to flank Cassie, one striking with a punch, the other with a well-placed kick to the side!

The first one strikes with a powerful uppercut to Cassie's jaw,**CRACK!** stunning the poor girl, while the second one kicks into her side **SMASH!**!  Cassie is knocked senseless by the uppercut, and then sent flying 40 feet away by the powerful kick!  She is bleeding internally, but still alive!

_Cassie takes a critical strike from the first cyborg soldier with a total roll of 30, and then followed by a roll of 22 for the second soldier.  Her damage save to the first strike was 23, consulting the player, a reroll was done, but the second roll was a 15, the 23 stands.. Cassie is stunned on the first attack taking 1 Lethal hit, the second punch Disables Cassie, she has taken 2 Lethal hits, and is now Disabled!_

On the craft floating above, the Cyborg soldier, being prudent charges Isabelle and dives at her with a tackle, but he misses entirely and falls through the hatch, cracking his neck about 70 feet below... Isabelle blinks... "Ooops!"

_The Cyborg soldier rushes towards Isabelle, but misses with a 1, and falls out of the craft and falls 70 feet, fails a damage save, and dies on impact!_

The Cyborg soldier facing Billy, spouts a curse in French, and ries to simply punch the steel teen in the face,  the punch connects but Billy is able to shrug it off with some ease!

_The soldier strikes for a 15, and hits Billy makes a damage save of 15, and is Brusied, taking 1 Stun hit!_

Another Cyborg soldier, the one that shot at John rushes toward Billy as well, and tries to take him down with a fearsome bash from the butt of his assault rifle!  But Billy withstands the blow with ease, as his rifle shatters on the Paladin's skin!

_The soldier strikes for 23, but Billy makes his damage save with a 18, and takes no damage!_

Mubasa hunkers down, nd just tries to ride out the conflict, but seeing John go down, he rushes towards the young, moving 60 feet to cover the distance and drops near the young telepath, "Dear god, don't be dead!"

Billy attempts to grab a soldier, but the soldier evades his strike, with ease, breaking the grab, and goes on the defensive!

_Billy makes a strike, but rolls only a 10 total, to hit, not enough to hit._

_*OOC:* Ryan's action depends on if he decides to reroll his damage save or not, as you can see he fails the base damage save DC (15) by at least 8..._

Zero seeing the growing conflict, raises a hand, focusing cold energy into a massive hulking humanoid figure made of pure ice, Zero opens his eyes  and grins, "Handle the soldiers..." and the construct moves to obey!

_Zero used his powers to Create an Ice Elemental..._

The soldiers seeing the massive conflict begin to pull back, more for their own safety, and fear then anything else, making their way back to their drop lines... as they try and flee the ice elemental!

John create a forcefield around himself, using his last ounce of strength to maintain the protective field!

_John spends a Hero Point to create a force field, and still Disabled!_

Kiyana shouts loudly, seeing Cassie go down, and fires a water blast at one of the Cyborg soldiers!  She stuns the Cyborg soldier with her blast, unblancing the techno-horror!

_Kiyana gets a natural 20, total strike of 24, a Critical Hit, the soldier rolls a total save of 20, and the soldier is stunned!_

*Initiative for Round 6*

_*Initiative:* Ace 30, Cassandra 28 (Disabled), Phase 28, Mark 26, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Disabled), Capt. Hajim 15, Angel 14, Cyborg Spec Ops (4, 1 Paralyzed) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_


----------



## Samnell (Apr 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Capt. Hajim cocks his head to Mark, and does a spinning kick followed by a punch to the abdomen!  The spinning kick nearly connects but Mark leans back incredibly fast, and then ducks under the punch...
> 
> "Hmm... your fast, even for an elite... I might actually enjoy this..." Capt. Hajim replies.




"Gladyou'rehavingfun. Keep'emup. Icandodgethatstuffallday." Mark quips at superspeed and does a pair of spinning kicks himself.

OOC: rapid strikes


OOC again: props on the Matrix visual


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2003)

*The Brawl- Round 6*

_The Beginning Half..._

Ace changes tactics still spinning he pauses, and moves towards Capt. Hajim once more, and then focuses a hyper blast of air from his hyper fast spinning, it moves towards Capt. Hajim with insane force!

But the Capt. Hajim with considerable effort, is able to withstand the force of the blast, quite surprised by the change in tactics, though he sees he may be in for quite a fight... Ace moves past Capt. Hajim another 40 feet pausing, cursing in Japanese!

_Ace used Air Ram, he rolled a 27 to strike, the contested roll came out to be a 27 again, but Capt. Hajim rolled a total roll of 34, and withstood the blast._

Cassandra is disabled, and trying to just remain alive, as Phase levels her pistols at Sarah, and smirks, "This is almost too easy..." and fires two quick shots at the floating mentalist! One bullet rips through her shoulder, while the other grazes her side!

Sarah stays floating, her anger growing, even more so that she was unable to reflect a bullet!

_Phase fired two shots, a 26, and a 26, Sarah rolled a 23, and failed a Deflection, she rolled a 19, for her first damage save, and a 24 for the second taking one Lethal hit, and is now Injured._

Mark spins quickly with a kick, and Capt. Hajim uses his strength, deflect the attack, and then hops slightly, to avoaid the second strike, as he watches the movements of the super-speedy Mark...

_Mark rolled a 14, and then a 17 to strike, but does not hit!_

Isabelle in the meanwhile, focuses on the woman who seems to be concentrating hard, and fires a casual blast of white fire at the woman, the blast hits the woman head on, and knocks her from her seat!

The woman flies back 20 feet into the cockpit of the aerodyne with a terrible **CrASH!**, and the pilot shouts in French, as the Aerodyne lurhces and pitches into a spin! Isabelle blinks, "This could be bad..."

_Isabelle makes a strike against the blonde woman, and gets a total strike of 18, the woman makes a damage save and rolles a 17, making her Stunned, she has taken 1 Stun hit, and suffered 20 feet of Knockback!_

*OOC:*_ I shall post the rest of the round later...  we are closely reaching the exciting conclusion!_


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 30, 2003)

Billy contiunes to keep an eye on the battle and shout encourgements to his friends. "Alright Mark, Ace. Zero see if you can put that ghost lady on ice. Kiyana keep it up."  Billy then concentraits on his two assilents. "Ok, No more playing. Time to get serious." Billy punches the armed cyborg soldier (the one not on defense) using 2 points of power attack. _ (+6 to hit, +12S dmg)

:OOC I feel like we're losing  could we have a summary on eveyone's condition plz, and if your able, a map so I know the relative positions of everyone. We're gonna win this one or die trying!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2003)

_*OOC:* I will post a map later this evening.. crude, but hopefully it will help.. things are looking grim; *Disabled* (Jimmy Li [1 Lethal Hit], John [1 Lethal Hit], and Cassandra [3 Lethal Hits]), *Hurt* (I will compile this list later... But off the top of my head, Sarah, Ace, Billy, and maybe Ryan... but the battle is about even...)_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 1, 2003)

_James will spend a Hero point to avoid the fatigue_. 

James yells to SARAH "*We need help, big time! I can carry one or two people back with me but we need the biggest baddest fighters we can get!!!* he then looks down worried at Jun Min "*Don't you worry I got you back safe and sound... but I have to get back there to help my friends. Oh man those bastards are going to pay for this!*"

_OCC I think I have one Hero point left correct? If not I will still teleport back with whomever I can find and take the fatigue this time._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

*Crude Map*

_The Big white dot next to Mark is Capt. Hajim _


----------



## Set Harth (May 1, 2003)

_OOC: Thanks for the extra effort... You forgot Kiyana, and I assume the Aerodyne is somewhere above us?_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *OOC: Thanks for the extra effort... You forgot Kiyana, and I assume the Aerodyne is somewhere above us? *




_*OOC:* Kiyana is right next to Sarah but standing on the ground, and the Aerodyne is right above where the Cyborg Soldiers are, 70 feet up, though it may be crashing in the near future _


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2003)

*The Climactic Battle!- Round 6*

_*Initiative:* Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28, Mark 26, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Disabled), Capt. Hajim 15, Angel 14, Cyborg Spec Ops (5) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_

James shouts loudly, as the door opens, and Dr. McTaggert rushes in a fiery redhead, and attractive older woman, she kneels down next to James, wearing a long robe, though open covering a more delicate white night gown, she brushes her hair back, "What in da hell, happened to da lass!?"

Dr. McTaggert begins checking her vitals, as SARAH responds, "Please clarify Biggest, Baddest Fighters, Mr. Miller, your request, seems to exist outside my parameters..."

*Just moments before...*

Oliva just stepped out of the gym bathroom, to find the place empty, and then sees Dr. McTaggert rush by in a panic, half-dressed, as if there is some kind of emergency...

*Back at the Restricted Wildlife Preservation Reserve...*

Sarah growls, as she pushes her power to the limit, glowing with psychic power!  Her forms flares with power, as rocks seem to tremble beneath her, the wind gaining speed from the exertion of power as she focuses her mental power at Phase once more!

Phase grins, but she can't stop grinning, she is paralyzed, and her figure stays frozen in the pose, as she hangs in the air, completely powerless!

Sarah smiles, "Took care of her Billy!"

_Sarah uses extra effort to push her power 2 points, making her Paralyze power +10, the DC is now 20, she struck with a mental attack roll of 21, Phase failed the will save with a 15, Villain Point used, and the reroll is 18, Phase is paralyzed!_

Jimmy Li staggers, as he gathers his strength, "Nice punch, that almost," he coughs up blood smirking, "hurt...  Now it is m TURN!" Jimmy Li rushes forward and swings a punch with a charge!

**SMASH!!!!** Capt. Hajim stumbles from the surprising strike, as the punch causes the cyborg soldier to spit out blood, and glare in surprise at the strike...  Jimmy Li grins, "Heh... that was almost as go...o...d..." he falls back over, and looks to be in serious trouble!

_Jimmy Li makes a charge, and gets a +2 to attack, Power Attack +5/-5, and rolls a total attack of 23, he strikes and Capt. Hajim rolls a total damage save of 10, spends a Villain Point and gets a 21 instead, he is Injured and takes 1 Lethal hit!  Jimmy Li though being Disabled, and making a strenuous action moves to Dying!_

Capt. Hajim regards Jimmy Li with a glare, but seeing him collapse focuses back on Mark, "Your friend is going to die, and so are you!"  he takes a quick step back, taking a low crouched stance and then moves forward with a knife hand strike, followed by leaping forward kick!

But Mark nimbles as ever leaps back landing on his hands in a crouch, evading the knife hand strike, and only springs back up once Capt. Hajim is moved past with his leaping kick... still no worse for the wear!

_Capt. Hajim makes two strikes, both miss, a 25 and a 21, Mark is A-OK!_

_*OOC:* I shall wait to see what Ryan does about the last round, before continuing!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2003)

OOC: Oracle  is looking for a weapon to shoot someone on. She doesn't feel too eger to get in close again.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (May 1, 2003)

John trains his sight on Capt. Hajim and with considerable effort, blasts him with his mental powers attempting to overwhelm his mind.

_OOC: John spends a hero point (3rd of 4) to allow him to use his mental blast +8 power (attack roll = +8, Will save DC = 23).  John will also keep up his force field, and stay laying against the tree._


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2003)

OOC: I will spend a Hero Point to reroll. Also, I will blast Phase with a Energy Blast rather than use a melee attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2003)

*The Climactic Battle- Round 6 Continued...*

_It Continues..._

Despite the terrible blow the Angel struck against Ryan, he is able to resists its icy grip, and maintain his grip on reality, but as the Angel prepares another strike, it simply fades, as if it was never there!

_Rerolled Ryan's damage save, and got a 23, he takes no damage, and the Angel is now gone!_

The first of the two Cyborg soldiers who took out Cassandra, stays focused and raises his assault rifle and fires a shot at Sarah!  But the bullet goes wide, as Sarah nimbly evades the shot!  The second one scanning the area sees Zero and spins on his heels and takes a shot at the icy elite!  But his shot as well goes wide!

_The first rolled a strike of 15, and missed, the second got a 10 and missed as well!_

The other two Cyborg soldiers flank Billy, and begin to lay into him with powerful punches!  The first cyborg soldier on the defensive throws a punch which clangs aginst his skin, causing Billy no damage!  The second one punches Billy, but it glances off his steel skin!

_The first rolled a strike of 14, -4 for being on the defensive, and the second rolled 27 total, but Billy makes his Damage Save with a 23!_

Mubasa raises his rifle, "Well you sit tight, don't move, I got you covered!" he says to John, as he fires a rifle at the Cyborg soldier that shot at Sarah.  But the shot goes wide, as Mubasa curses!

_Mubasa rolled a total strike of 9, and missed!_

Billy smashes his fist into the Cyborg Soldier not on the defensive, but he resists the punch, even as the resounding **SMASH!**  The Cyborg Soldier growls, _in French,_ "These little elites are tough!"

_Billy rolled a strike of 22 and hit, but the Cyborg Soldier made a damage save of 25, and is still standing!_

Ryan blasts at Phase, but the blast flows right through her ghostly form, even frozen still in place, her Incorporeal powers still seem to be working!

_Ryan makes a strike, frozen still he gets a +2, he hits with a 14, but does no damage as Phase is still Incorporeal!_

Zero launches an Icy blast at the Cyborg Soldier that threatened him!  The Cyborg Soldier goes flying backwards from the Icy blast, and is out cold, from Zero's powerful blast!

_Zero rolls a 20, and criticals the Cyborg Soldier, the Cyborg Soldier fails witha  total roll of 10, and is now Unoncious!_

The soldiers are in full route, as the Ice Construct chases them!  John though focuses his power into a mental blast at Capt. Hajim!  But the pain of his injuries jar his aim...

_John spends a Hero Point, to stay Disabled, but rolls a 1 on the attack and misses!_

Kiyana fires a watery blast at the Cyborg Soldier that fired at Sarah, trying to keep it off balance!  The balst does more then that, it sends that Cyborg Soldier as well sprawling, and knocked out!

Kiyana blinks, "We can win this!"

_Kiyana rolled a natural 20, and criticaled, the Cyborg Soldier got a 13 total, and is now Unconcious!_

*Round 7*

*Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28 (Paralyzed), Mark 26, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Dying), Capt. Hajim 15, Mistress 14 (Stunned), Cyborg Spec Ops (2 Knocked Out, 2 Standing, 1 Paralyzed) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3, Running) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_


----------



## Aust Meliamne (May 2, 2003)

John curses at his bad luck and once again fires off a mental blast at Capt. Hajim, while maintaining his force field.

_OOC:  John spends his 4th and final hero point to be able to use his mental blast +8 (attack bonus +8, will save DC = 23), while maintaining his force field +8._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> James shouts loudly, as the door opens, and Dr. McTaggert rushes in a fiery redhead, and attractive older woman, she kneels down next to James, wearing a long robe, though open covering a more delicate white night gown, she brushes her hair back, "What in da hell, happened to da lass!?"
> 
> Dr. McTaggert begins checking her vitals, as SARAH responds, "Please clarify Biggest, Baddest Fighters, Mr. Miller, your request, seems to exist outside my parameters..."
> [/B]




James talking very fast says "*She was shot Doctor, by these cyborgs and terrorist who attacks us at the Dino preserve. I got her back her as fast as I could but I have to get back to my other friends ASAP. Gees SARAH, you know the badest elite we have here... we need help against terrorists with guns and cyborgs and ghosts and dinosaurs and everything else they could throw at us!! Man I have to get back there, whoever is around I can carry two maybe three people back to the fight...*"

_OCC pretty much the first elite or two that shows up James is going to say "You have to come and help, there are terrorist attacking the others at the dino preserve!" and use Extra Effort to Teleport back. If I have 1 last hero point (I think I do) I will spend it, otherwise I will take the fatigue!_


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2003)

*Edited Initiative for Round 7*

_*Initiative:* Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28 (Paralyzed), Mark 26, Tommy 21, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Dying), Capt. Hajim 15, Mistress 14 (Stunned), Cyborg Spec Ops (2 Knocked Out, 2 Standing, 1 Paralyzed) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3, Running) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_

*Back at the Institute...*

James pleads with SARAH, as Dr. McTaggert begin her work on Jun Min, trying to stem the bleedin, as James door slides open again, in the doorway stands Shao-Lin, "The winds speak of trouble Traveller, perhaps I can be of assistance?"

Shao-Lin walks forward, and kneels next to the young elite, "Shall we go?"

*Back at the Battle!*

_The Beginning of Round 7!_

Ace seeing that Capt. Hajim are trading blows with reckless abandon, dashes for the two Cyborg soldiers with a Heroic Surge of power, and as he spins throws a multitude of blows at the two cyborg soldiers with great speed!

His blows connect against both Cyborg Soldiers but neither seems to falter, though the blows take them by surprise, as Ace smacks the both of them!

_Ace uses Heroic Surge to move 50 feet, and then does a Whirlwind Attack rolling a 24 total, but both Cyborg Soldiers make thir Damage Saves with a 23, and then a 26 respectively!_

Cassandra is able to snatch up a dropped rifle, from one of the knocked out soldiers, as she gauges the situation around her, and overhead see the Aerodyne dipping slightly in the moonlight, pitching back and forth, as if the craft is out of control... it isn't good that the 60 foot long craft is right above herself and her allies!

_Cassandra picks up a rifle, the weapon is a ranged weapon +5_

Phase seeing that she can't attack, uses her flight powers, and extension of her incorporeal powers to sink beneath the ground, and dissapear from sight, though still physically paralyzed!

_Phase can still create mental effects or use mental powers which are not physical in nature, so she maintains her Incorporeal and uses Flight to move out of sight!_

*OOC:*_ As usual I shall await the rest of the actions... things are heating up for real!_


----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2003)

Ryan will scream "Everyone get out of the way!" as he flies up into the air and launches a huge blast of cosmic energy towards the ground, catching nearly all of the soldiers in the blast.

OOC: Fly upwards 40 feet, then spend Hero Point to make Energy Blast have a maximum radius of 40'. Boost goes down to +7. I will try and center and control the area of my blast to hit the most bad guys and the least amount of good guys.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 3, 2003)

Casandra settles down into a shooter's postion and wraps the arm band around her arm to steady her shoot and looks for someone to pick off out of the crowd of attacks, while keeping one eye on the areodyne, ready to warn the others if it decends lower.


OOC: She'll shoot if there is a target not in melee with another (spending a hero point to stay disabled and not dying, other wise she's watching for the others, making ready to warn them of anything they might not be able to see)


----------



## Aust Meliamne (May 3, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John curses at his bad luck and once again fires off a mental blast at Capt. Hajim, while maintaining his force field.
> 
> OOC:  John spends his 4th and final hero point to be able to use his mental blast +8 (attack bonus +8, will save DC = 23), while maintaining his force field +8. *



This be what I'm doing this round


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Casandra settles down into a shooter's postion and wraps the arm band around her arm to steady her shoot and looks for someone to pick off out of the crowd of attacks, while keeping one eye on the areodyne, ready to warn the others if it decends lower.
> 
> 
> OOC: She'll shoot if there is a target not in melee with another (spending a hero point to stay disabled and not dying, other wise she's watching for the others, making ready to warn them of anything they might not be able to see) *




_*OOC:* As an aside that damage on the rifle should be +5L, the only people not egngaged in melee combat are the three fleeing *normal* soldiers... is Cassandra going to fire on them?_


----------



## Set Harth (May 3, 2003)

:OOC I assume Ace is attack the cyborgs on me. Billy will move to flank a cyborg.

Billy takes step back from between the soldiers before making another swing same as before. (+8 to hit +12S dmg)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: As an aside that damage on the rifle should be +5L, the only people not egngaged in melee combat are the three fleeing normal soldiers... is Cassandra going to fire on them? *




OOC: No, she doesn't have any compuctions about shooting someone but she's holding her shot till it can pay off.. ie.. if someone is in danger.. holding action. (and hopefull regnerating enough so that I don't need to spend a hp to act)


----------



## Samnell (May 4, 2003)

Mark sends another spinning kick Hajim's way and then follows directions and gets himself well away from the bad guys.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2003)

*The Climactic Battle- Round 7*

_*Initiative:* Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28 (Paralyzed), Mark 26, Tommy 21, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Dying), Capt. Hajim 15, Mistress 14 (Stunned), Cyborg Spec Ops (2 Knocked Out, 2 Standing, 1 Paralyzed) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3, Running) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_

Mark hearing the cries of Ryan, does a dashing kick to Capt. Hajim, but his attack goes wide, as Capt. Hajim ducks, but that deters Mark very little, as he dashes past his opponent at full speed, to allow Ryan some breathing room!

_Mark makes an attack roll of 13 total, not quite enough to strike Capt. Hajim!_

Tommy rears his head, leaping out of brush, and crawling next to Cassandra, looking scared, not helping much that Cassie, trains her rifle on him, before realizing who he is!

Tommy speaks, "Are you alright... man you look hurt... here take this, something I got from the lab, back at the Institute!"  He reaches into his satchel and draws out a nano injector, used to regenerate skin tissue!

_Tommy spends a Hero Point to use his Gadgets power, to create a Regenerate 6 effect, boosting her Regenerate to +8, along with Rapid Healing, Cassandra is no longer Disabled, and has no Lethal Hits at all!_

Isabelle grins at her success so far, and raises her hand one last time, and fires a white fire blast into the cockpit, the blast rips into the cockpit, and seems to knock out several control panels.  Isabelle then descends from the craft, and moves downward 40 feet, scanning below, and seeing John, she begins to move towards him!

_Isabelle made an attack on the control panel, and got a total roll of 19, the vehicle made a damage save versus a DC of 23, and got an 18, making it Stunned, it lost its Navigation Equipment!_

*Back at the Lab...*

James takes a hold of Shao-Lin, and then flash, the two travel across time and space, in a blink of a oment, and reappear right where James left from, back at the Preserve!  Though both are disoriented from the trip, James feeling his powers taxed to the limit... yet he has done it once again!

_James makes an extended teleport, and arrives back with Shao-Lin, the two are Disoriented this round, but are there safely!  Shao-Lin has Initiative 20._

*OOC:*_ Will finish the rest later... Game Time!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 4, 2003)

Cassie stands, a faint smile on her face as her wounds close and she hefts the rifle, "Okay.. now for round two." she mutters as she leaps into action. (looking for one of the cyborgs that beat on her, trying to blind side it)


As she lands behind/beside the borg, she shoves the barrel into the borg and pulls the trigger. "Remember me?"


OOC: +8 Ranged attack with the +5L rifle


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2003)

*The Climactic Battle- Round 7

Initiative:*_ Ace 30, Cassandra 28, Phase 28 (Paralyzed), Mark 26, Tommy 21, Isabelle 20, James 18, Sarah 17, Jimmy Li 17 (Dying), Capt. Hajim 15, Mistress 14 (Stunned), Cyborg Spec Ops (2 Knocked Out, 2 Standing, 1 Paralyzed) 12, Mubasa 12, Billy 11, Ryan 9, Zero 9, Soldiers (3, Running) 8, John 5 (Disabled), Kiyana 2_

Sarah focuses her attention on one of the Cyborg Soldiers, fighting Billy, and unleashes another powerful paralyzing mind bolt, and within micro-seconds the Cyborg Soldier freezes in place, his muscles frozen... His mind losing all control of his motor functions...

_Sarah makes a mental attack and gets a natural 20, a critical, the Cyborg Soldier failed his save and is now Paralyzed, making two Cyborg Soldiers now paralyzed..._

Jimmy Li lies on the ground, not moving, but he seems to stem off death, at least for this brief moment in time!

_Jimmy Li spends his last Hero Point to Stabilize himself, he is no longer Dying._

Capt. Hajim turns to see Mark running, and instead of following him, he looks up, and grabs a drop line and begins to ascend up towards the aerodyne, as it waivers wildly in the sky...

_Capt. Hajim grabs a drop line, and ascends up into the Aerodyne, he goes up 40 feet this turn._

Onboard the craft the Mistress drags herself to her feet, and shakes her head, quite confused at what just happened,  She focuses her mind and activates her ESP power to see what is going on below the craft!

_The Mistress spends a Villain Point, and is now not stunned, and then activates her ESP, to see below the ship._

The lone Cyborg soldier looks around, and seeing that he is vastly outnumbered moves back to the drop lines, and then begins to ascend as well, moving up another 40 feet towards the craft!

Mubasa hangs tight, going on the Defensive, as Billy slams his fist into the Paralyzed Cyborg soldier standing next to him, he sends the cyborg soldier flying 45 feet into a tree, with a thunderous **CRACK!**, finally knocking out his foe!

Ryan flies up, and focuses his power, using an amazing amount of extra effort, his form pulses with power as a massive blasts hits the ground, blasting the single paralyzed cyborg soldier, and the two unconcious soldiers, plus the three fleeing normal soldiers, scattering them all across the Jungle... the normal soldiersare nocked off their feet, and are out cold... while the paralyzed cyborg soldier is dying, laying on his back, and the other two cyborg soldiers, are simply atomized by the blast!

_Ryan uses extra effort, makes an area effect, and rolls an 11 to strike, they make reflex saves but all fail horribly, and the results are horrific..._

Zero blinks, looking up to Ryan... "Whoa..." he throws an Ice blast at Capt. Hajim to try and deter him, but the Capt. takes the blast head on, and is no worse for the wear, besides the frost on his clothes!

_Zero makes a strike, and gets a 23, he hits but his damage is innefective!_

The Aerodyne dips... and then begins to race towards the horizon, at full speed as Capt. Hajim salutes the teens, looking less then pleased...

John makes a last ditch effort to strike at Capt. Hajim with his mental blasts, it arcs forward at the distant Capt. Hajim, but the he is able to reisst the mental shock... though with great consternation...

Capt. Hajim scowls, "We shall meet again... elites..." as the Aerodyne flies into off into the darkness...

_John made a mental attack, and got a 16 just good enough to hit, with range penalties, Capt. Hajim rolled a 9, and spent a Villain Point, and got 12, with his Mental Defenses, just good enough to make it..._

There is a quiet still, in the clearing as the smoke begins to clear... and the damage from the conflict is becoming more known... trees are blown from the roots... small craters mark the earth... and bodies lay about groaning in pain, or simply dying... it is in short a war-zone...

Shao-Lin pauses... "Shall we follow them?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 4, 2003)

"No, we go back to the school." hefts her rifle and walks up to one of the frozen borgs. "and take these.. gentlemen in for arrest." Looks to the others. "That is the ..correct thing to do isn't it?"


----------



## Samnell (May 4, 2003)

Mark comes running back in, "Let's leave 'em for the dinosaurs."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark comes running back in, "Let's leave 'em for the dinosaurs." *




Tommy grins giving Mark a thumbs up, "Wow guys you were all like, BAM, and ZAP, and CRASH, I was like so scared, but I mean, wow, you guys look like you know what you are doing, and stuff..."

Sarah in the meanwhile, lands next to Jimmy Li, and sobs softly, hoping he is alright, Isabelle lands as well, "That was in a word... intense..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"No, we go back to the school." hefts her rifle and walks up to one of the frozen borgs. "and take these.. gentlemen in for arrest." Looks to the others. "That is the ..correct thing to do isn't it?" *




Shao-Lin nods to Cassie, "That will suffice for now... the wind is dying.. the threat has passed, for now..."


----------



## Samnell (May 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy grins giving Mark a thumbs up, "Wow guys you were all like, BAM, and ZAP, and CRASH, I was like so scared, but I mean, wow, you guys look like you know what you are doing, and stuff..."
> *




"Yeah. It takes lots of practice to get hit," Mark fingers the tear in his shirt. "This was my favori- This was my only shirt. We gotta get back to that mall someday and buy stuff. That or the school shirts start getting wrecked."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 5, 2003)

"Fine."  lowers her rifle and looks to the others. "We leave them behind and take our wounded in for care, though I would think it might be helpful to find out more about our foes with a prisoner."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"Fine."  lowers her rifle and looks to the others. "We leave them behind and take our wounded in for care, though I would think it might be helpful to find out more about our foes with a prisoner." *




Zero walks over still tense, but agrees, "They are Congo Protectorate soldiers, all of them, they work for Adaba Adid," he kneels down, looking angry, "most of them are dead or dying..."

Ace stops spinnin, looking around, "Whoa that was like way kamikaze... I mean... look what they did to Billy, those guys were tough, glad we got some help... never thought I would be on the same side as the _Paladin_..."

Shao-Lin looks around, "We have won this battle, but there will be more... for the war will drag on."


----------



## Samnell (May 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Shao-Lin looks around, "We have won this battle, but there will be more... for the war will drag on."




Mark gives Shao-Lin a look, "I used to know a guy who talked like you after he took acid.  Always said he saw talking pigs too."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark gives Shao-Lin a look, "I used to know a guy who talked like you after he took acid.  Always said he saw talking pigs too." *




Zero quips to Mark, extending his hand, "Thanks for the assist out there," the massive Ice Golem hunkers down behind Zero, as he smirks, "The way you went toe to toe, with that cyborg, was really... uhh cool."

Isabelle lands next to John, and smiles, "Sorry i took so long, here, hopefully this helps..." she conentrates, and pours white flames into John's wounds... his wounds seal in mere seconds, "Hope that helps..."

_John is no longer Disabled... Healed for 4 points._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (May 5, 2003)

John looks shocked, "Wow.  Thanks, Isabelle.  That feels much better.  Good as new, in fact.  
"Sorry I wasn't more help out there," John says frowning.  "I guess next time I'll have to lead off with the force field."


----------



## Samnell (May 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Zero quips to Mark, extending his hand, "Thanks for the assist out there," the massive Ice Golem hunkers down behind Zero, as he smirks, "The way you went toe to toe, with that cyborg, was really... uhh cool."




Mark shrugs, "Kept him busy. He was too slow anyway."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John looks shocked, "Wow.  Thanks, Isabelle.  That feels much better.  Good as new, in fact.
> "Sorry I wasn't more help out there," John says frowning.  "I guess next time I'll have to lead off with the force field." *




Isabelle helps him up, "Don't worry about it, at least you lived," she glanced to Jimmy Li, "I did the same for Jimmy, he should be alright, the big jerk, always trying to play hero..."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 5, 2003)

Hovering in the air, Ryan floats silently, awed at his blast. How many people did he just kill? Sure, they attacked him and his friends, and wanted to capture him. Why did they want to capture him? He didn't know anything. He was an elite, yes, but, well, so was everyone else around him.

Ryan floats down to join the rest of his classmates. "Is anyone left alive down there? I want to know why these people keep trying to capture me." Ryan whines.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan floats down to join the rest of his classmates. "Is anyone left alive down there? I want to know why these people keep trying to capture me." Ryan whines. *




Shao-Lin nods, "You must be calm, Comet, the answers to these questions will come, and you shall know.  Some of these men still live, and they will be of use to you, if you seek answers, to why the winds of chance have chosen you to be the center of the storm...."


----------



## Set Harth (May 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ace stops spinnin, looking around, "Whoa that was like way kamikaze... I mean... look what they did to Billy, those guys were tough, glad we got some help... never thought I would be on the same side as the Paladin..."
> *




"You did good, Ace. We all did good. We stopped them from getting what they wanted. Twice now we've seen that Cyborg Captain. Perhaps Tommy can find out about him on the Net. Next time I don't plan on letting him escape!".

Billy pauses to look over his wounds. "I guess even steel skin doesn't make a man invulnarable." Billy reverts to his normal form, which causes his wounds to ooze blood. Looking around the battlefield Billy tells the whole gang "Take good look around people I doubt we'll be seeing much outside of the Insitutes walls any time soon." Says Billy chuckling.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Ace nods, "Call me Yoshi, Billy, and glad to be of service... and I hear yah there, we won't be seeing daylight for a long time.." sighs...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 5, 2003)

James looks down at the ground, kicking an near by rock and also signs... "*Well at least we got to see some dinosaurs... that was cool*" He then walks over to Billy... "*Ah how we getting everyone back. I can teleport two or three people and I might be able to get back here, but I don't think I could make the second trip... and well our truck, had ah...small... gas leak.*"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Isabelle looks around and seeing that Billy is hurt, she floats over, and smiles, giving him a wink, "This should patch you up, boy scout," she places her hands on his chest, and concentrates, many of his wounds sealing right before his eyes...

_Isabelle uses Healing +4 on Billy, I beleive that takes care of all his injuries._

Isabelle lands on the ground and cocks her head, "I have to agree with Yoshi, you kicked some ass, we all did," she playfully smiles, "but I agree, we are in for a world of trouble, my friends..."

Isabelle and the majority of the students all look up, as another Aerodyne, floats overhead, this one has the markings of the Institute... and an open hatch, from which they can spot two figures... Mr. Kincaid, and the slim stern figure of Dr. Simmons, a perpetual scowl on his face.

The Aerodyne lands after the students clear the landing area, Dr. Simmons steps off the craft, and looks around, "You are all very lucky, a stunt like this is usually grounds for severe punishment, but for your, _bravery..._ Dr. Hudabo has decided to be lenient..."

Tommy gulps, "Ahh man..."

Dr. Simmons continues, "Hopefully we can clear this mess up with the authorities, and get everyone to safety, we followed the telemetry in the Computer system, seems like trouble tends to follow you students.  Hopefully two week's restriction to the Institute with extra duties will ameliorate your rabid enthusiasm..."

Mr. Kincaid sighs, "Well at least everyone looks alive, what the hell happened, looks like a bleeding warzone!?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (May 5, 2003)

"Two weeks restriction and extra duties?  What the hell?!!  Our friends were in trouble and called us.  What were we supposed to do?  Let them get killed, or let Ryan get captured?  This is #@*%!!  Hell, we even told an instructor what happened.  We were just trying to help our friends, and you're gonna give us extra duty.  That's f---in' #@*%!!"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"Two weeks restriction and extra duties?  What the hell?!!  Our friends were in trouble and called us.  What were we supposed to do?  Let them get killed, or let Ryan get captured?  This is #@*%!!  Hell, we even told an instructor what happened.  We were just trying to help our friends, and you're gonna give us extra duty.  That's f---in' #@*%!!" *




Dr. Simmons raises a dubious brow, "You wouldn't have been in this situation if some of your own, had not decided to depart after curfew hours, Mr. Stenson."

Mr. Kincaid nods, "It is a little harsh-"

"That is besides the point, students were placed in danger, along with faculty because of the recklessness of a few careless individuals.  Now I suggest you board the aerodyne Mr. Stenson before your mouth gets you into even more trouble..." Dr. Simmons replies.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (May 5, 2003)

"And what the hell else can happen?  Are we to be expelled next?  We'll see about this, Dr. Simmons."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"And what the hell else can happen?  Are we to be expelled next?  We'll see about this, Dr. Simmons." *




"No, Mr. Stenson, I assure you expulsion is not an option," Dr. Simmons replies, "but your anger will not change anything, now all of you lets go, mr. Kincaid, see to the Park Ranger, so that we may be off, the United Nations does not appreciate bad publcity, boys and girls..."

Mr. Kincaid grumbles, and rushes over to Mubasa to see if he needs any help, and seems to assure him that help is on the way.  The rest of the students grumble as they board the craft, both Zero and Ace help Jimmy Li onboard, although his wounds have healed he is still knocked out...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 5, 2003)

"With all due respect sir, we were accompanied by a teacher.. well those of us who were sent out to help the others. Is it really fair to penalize us for doing what we are being trained to do." looks at the rifle she's still carrying and tosses it aside and dusts her hands off. "You are supposed to be teaching tactics, loyalty, and teamwork sir. Those of us who went out on the recovery misson did excericise all those qualitys, as well as the team that got ambushed." shrugs and heads to the ride back.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 5, 2003)

double post


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"With all due respect sir, we were accompanied by a teacher.. well those of us who were sent out to help the others. Is it really fair to penalize us for doing what we are being trained to do." looks at the rifle she's still carrying and tosses it aside and dusts her hands off. "You are supposed to be teaching tactics, loyalty, and teamwork sir. Those of us who went out on the recovery misson did excericise all those qualitys, as well as the team that got ambushed." shrugs and heads to the ride back. *




Dr. Simmons folds his arms, "How am I not surprised to see you here Miss Prophet, you have not been trained to do anything yet, not that I know of, training for your powers was not even scheduled till later this week.  Miss Jun Min after she recovers, will have to justify her actions for bringing students into a situation that was not in their best interest."

Mr. Kincaid looked to Cassie and sighed, shaking his head, as Dr. Simmons continued, "This is more for your safety, then a punishment, if that gives you any solace, Miss Prophet."

Dr. Simmons pauses, "Besides who exactly sent you anyways?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2003)

*OOC:*_ With those words, we shall end Issue #2, and begin Issue #3, time for the fallout... see yah there!_


----------



## Hammerhead (May 6, 2003)

Ryan is livid. Together, they fought for their lives against an relentless enemy that wanted them all dead. Well, except for him.

"You shouldn't punish them. They were only trying to help. WE were the ones who broke the rules to investigate this place! Not THEM!" Ryan says, gesturing to Billy, John, and Cassandra.

"Besides, I'm the one they're after. I should be the one restricted to the school." How was it that every time he stepped outside of the school, they were ambushed. It had to be a mole. But who? Jimmy? Tommy? James? No, not James.

"Why do these psychos want me anyway? You know more than you're letting on. I think. Sir." Ryan gulps. He had lost his temper. Again. The last he did, he killed a few people. Ironic, wasn't it. Loose a huge explosion, kill a few people, no comment. But leave school without permission, and that was horrible. Ryan sighs, pushing his hand back through his glowing hair. Life sucks, he thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2003)

Dr. Simmons nods, "You make a strong arguement, Mr. Prolaski, but I am not here to argue, my main concern is your safety, what I know or do not know is irrelevent, you are safer back at the Institute, not out here.  Sometimes, life is not fair, but that is the way of it..."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (May 6, 2003)

_OOC:  Here is the link to Issue #3._


----------

